# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الأردن >  المسؤوليه الطبيه

## هيثم الفقى

المقدمة
نظراً للتطورات العلمية الهائلة والتقدم التكنولوجي في كافة مجالات الحياة، الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والسياسية، اضحى أمر متابعة هذه التطورات من الأهمية بمكان، بحيث يجب ان تحاط بضمانات تشريعية وقانونية، تضمن عدم التمرد والخروج على السلمات الشرعية والتي منها حماية الانسان ورعايته باكبر قدر ممكن. ومما لا شك فيه أن العلوم الطبية الحديثة وبفضل التطورات العلمية والتكنولوجية، أصحبت تقدم للانسانية خدمات متميزة وجليله، اذ امكن اليوم وبجهاز صغير في حجمه، ان يعرف الطبيب حقيقة المرض الذي يعاني منه المريض، لا بل اصبحت بعض الاجهزة ضرورية لانقاذ حياه المرضى، مثل حمامات القلب والشبكات المعدنية.. وغيرها. 
ومهنة الطب لها شرفها وقدسيتها، وهي مهنة أخلاقية وعلمية قديمة قدم الانسان، اكسبتها الحقب المتعاقبة تقاليد ومواصفات تحتم على من يمارسها أن يحترم الشخصية الانسانية، وان يكون قدوه حسنة في سلوكه ومعاملته، مستقيما في عمله، يحافظ على ارواح الناس واعراضهم. 
وان الحق في سلامة الجسم هي مصلحة للفرد يحميها القانون في ان تظل اعضاء الجسم واجهزته تؤدي وظائفها على نحو عادي وطبيعي، وفي الاحتفاظ بكل اعضاء الجسم كاملة غير منقوصة ، وفي ان يتحرر الانسان من الآلآم البدنية و النفسية، وحقه في سلامة جسدة من المبادئ المسلم بها في قواعد الاخلاق والدين، فالحياة الانسانية مقدسة والجسم الانساني هو جوهر هذه الحياة. 
أن العلاقة ما بين الطبيب والمريض هي علاقة انسانية، وقانونية تهتم على الطبيب الاهتمام بالمريض وبذل العناية التي تقتضيها اصول مهنة الطب، والتزام الطبيب في هذا المجال هو التزام ببذل عناية والاهتمام بتقديم العلاج المناسب للمريض، وقد اصبح من الممكن مساءلة الاطباء عن الاخطاء التي تصدر عنهم اثناء مزاولتهم لمهنة الطب، ومن المتصور مساءلتهم عن مثل هذه الاخطاء، وخاصة عندما اصبح الاطباء ملزمين بضمان السلامة للمريض وعدم تعرضه للخطر. هذا وقد أدى زيادة الوعي لدى الافراد إلى رفع دعاوى على الاطباء لمطالبتهم بالتعويض عن الاضرار التي لحقت بهم نتيجة الاخطاء التي صدرت منهم اثناء قيامهم ومزاولتهم المهنة. 
ومن الجدير بالذكر ان المشرع الاردني لم يتعرض للمسؤولية الطبية بنصوص قاطعة، بل ترك امر معالجتها للقواعد العامة في المسؤولية المدنية. 
وقد كان للقضاء دور كبير في المسؤولية الطبية، بحيث قد تجاوز مهمته في تطبيق وتفسير النصوص إلى الانشاء الحقيقي ذلك لان النصوص القانونية غير كافية لسد الحاجة التشريعية فكان لابد من التوسع في فهمها. إن الذي دفعني إلى اختيار المسؤولية المدنية للطبيب بالاضافة إلى ما سبق هو كثرة الاخطاء المرتكبة من قبل الاطباء والتي تؤدي بالتالي إلى الحاق الضرر بالمرضى وذويهم. 
ومن الجدير بالذكر، ان هناك ندره في إثارة قضايا المسؤولية الطبية في الأردن ولعل اهم اسباب ذلك يعود إلى القضاء والقدر، ومع تسليمنا بالقضاء والقدره الإ ان الضرر الذي يلحق بالمريض قد يعود إلى اهمال الطبيب او خطئه. 
لهذه الاسباب، رأيت من المفيد، القيام بدراسة تحليلية وتطبيقية للخطأ الطبي في ضوء النصوص الحالية، والتعرف على ماهية الخطأ الطي واهم صوره وتطبيقاته وكيفية اثباته. راجيا من الله العلي القدير ان يوفقني في معالجة هذا الموضوع معالجة قانونية، بغية حماية المرضى من تلك الاخطاء، وبذات الوقت، تأمين مزيد من الطمأنينة للاطباء لتكون مهنة الطب فعلاً من أقدس المهن وأشرفها. 
لذا ساقوم بمعالجة هذا الموضوع من خلال ثلاثة فصول في هذه الرسالة، أتناول في الفصل التمهيدي طبيعة المسؤولية الطبية. من حيث التعريف بالعمل الطبي وتحديد نوع المسؤولية وطبيعة الالتزام الطبي. 
واتناول في الفصل الاول اركان المسؤولية الطبية المدنية من حيث الخطأ والضرر والعلاقة السببية. وسأتناول في الفصل الثاني والاخير اثبات المسؤولية الطبية وتقدير التعويض.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

ان المشرع المدني الاردني كغيره من التشريعات العربية لم يضع قواعد خاصة لكل مهنة من المهن، وانما وضع قواعد عامة للمسؤولية المدنية تحكم الفعل الضار والخطأ والعلاقة السببية ولذلك لا توجد قواعد محددة تحكم مسؤولية الطبيب المدنية، فلا بد اذن من الرجوع للقواعد العامة لتحديد مسؤولية الطبيب والتزامة بالتعويض وهذا ما أكدت علية محكمة التمييز الاردنية والقضاء المقارن، حيث وضعت قواعد عامة يستنبط منها مدى امكانية مسألة الطبيب واركان هذه المسائلة. 
مهنة الطبيب على جانب كبير من الاهمية، وتختلف عن اي مهنة اخرى لان علاقة الطبيب بالمريض هي علاقة انسانية واخلاقية، وهذا ما اكد عليه الدستور الطبي لنقابة الاطباء الاردنيين حيث الزم الطبيب ان يهتم بالمريض اهتمام خاص وخاصة ان المريض يسلم نفسه للطبيب المعالج، مما يجب ان تقدم له العناية الصادقة والدقيقة. 
ولبحث طبيعة المسؤولية الطبية لا بد من بيان العناصر التالية: - المبحث الاول: التعريف بالعمل الطبي - المبحث الثاني: تكيف المسؤولية الطبية - المبحث الثالث: صفة التزام الطبيب مع المريض.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المطلب الأول: ماهية العمل الطبي في اراء الفقهاء 
تعددت الاراء حول تعريف العمل الطبي، فيعرفة الاستاذ سافتية في شرحة للقانون الطبي بأنه (ذلك العمل الذي يقوم به شخص متخصص من اجل شفاء الغير، طالما كان هذا العمل يستند إلى الاصول والقواعد الطبية المقررة في عالم الطب) . كما ويعرفه الاستاذ الدكتور محمد نجيب حسني (بأنه ذلك النشاط الذي يتفق بكيفيته وظروف مباشرته مع القواعد المقررة في علم الطب، ويتجة في ذاتة، اي وفق المجرى العادي للامور إلى شفاء المريض، والاصل في العمل الطبي ان يكون علاجياً اي يستهدف التخلص المرض او تخفيف حدته او مجرد تخفيف آلامة، يعد كذلك من قبيل الاعمال الطبية ما يستهدف الكشف عن اسباب سوء الصحة او مجرد الوقاية من المرض) . 
وبتدقيق النظر في التعريفين السابقين، يلاحظ انهما قصرتا نطاق العمل الطبي على العلاج فقط دون ذكر الاعمال التي تكون غايتها المحافظة على صحة الانسان او تنظيم حياته، وأرى ان مفهوم العمل الطبي اوسع من ذلك بكثير ذلك ان دور الطبيب لم يعد مقصورا على شفاء المريض فقط او وقايته من الامراض، وانما اصبح يقوم بتوجية وتنظيم الحياة العضوية للانسان بالنظر إلى ظروف حياته المهنية والعملية. ويمكنني القول ان العمل الطبي هو (ذلك الجانب من المعرفة الذي يتعلق بموضوع الشفاء وتخفيف المرض ووقاية الناس من الامراض الجسمانية والنفسية، ومحاولة تخليص الانسان من كل ما يلم بة من آلام جسمانية ومعنوية ونفسية). 
المطلب الثاني: ماهية العمل الطبي في القضاء 
تطور مفهوم العمل الطبي في القضاء تطورا ملحوظا فقد كان مقصورا على التشخيص، والعلاج ثم تغير مفهوم القضاء للعمل الطبي فشمل إلى جانب العلاج التشخيص فقد قضت محكمة النقض الفرنسية بانه يعد مزاولا لمهنة الطبيب دون ترخيص كل من يقوم بتشخيص الامراض . واتسعت ايضا نظرة القضاء للعمل الطبي فاصبحت تشمل الفحوص المخبرية والتحاليل الطبية، وعمليات نقل الدم ووصف الادوية، وإعطاء الاستشارات الطبية والعقاقير. لقد كان للتطور العلمي والاجتماعي تركيز على مفهوم العمل الطبي فقد اتسع نطاقة ليشمل الفحص والتشخيص والعلاج، كما ظهر إلى جانب ذلك عنصر جديد هو الوقاية وهي مرحلة سابقة تماماً على وقوع المرض، ذلك ان العلم الحديث قد كشف عن وسائل علمية وطبية يمكن عن طريقها تفادي الامراض مثل التطعيم ضد بعض الامراض.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

تكييف المسؤولية الطبية 
انعقد الاجماع الفقهي والقضائي على قيام المسؤولية المدنية للطبيب عن الخطأ والتقصير الصادر من قبلة اثناء معالجته للمرضى، ولم يكن هذا الامر مثاراً للجدل والنقاش، الا ان الجدل ثار حول تكيف هذه المسؤولية فيما اذا كانت مسؤولية عقدية، أم مسئوولية تقصيرية. 
ولتكيف مسؤولية الطبيب المدنية، لابد من وضع هذه المسؤولية في مكانها بالنسبة إلى غيرها من انواع المسؤولية، وتحديد نطاق دائرتها في وسط نطاق دوائر اوسع منها، كالمسؤولية الادبية والجنائية، والمدنية. وساعرض في هذا المبحث لانواع المسؤولية في مطلب أول وفي المطلب الثاني ساعرض بالتحديد لنوع المسؤولية الطبية. 
المطلب الاول: انواع المسؤولية 
تعرف المسؤولية بانها حالة الشخص الذي ارتكب امر يستوجب المؤاخذة وتنقسم المسؤولية بشكل عام إلى قسمين رئيسيين هما المسؤولية الادبية والمسؤولية القانونية. 1. المسؤولية الادبية: وهي المسؤولية التي لا تدخل في دائرة القانون ولا يترتب عليها جزاء قانوني، بل ان امرها موكول إلى الضمير والوجدان والوازع الداخلي، وبالتالي هي حالة الشخص الذي يخالف قاعدة من قواعد الاخلاق، والمتعارف عليها بانها مكملة للقواعد القانونية. يتضح ان المسؤولية الادبية تقوم على اساس ذاتي محض فهي مسؤولية امام الله وامام الضمير وكما ان هذه المسؤولية تتحقق حتى لو لم يوجد ضرر. 2. المسؤولية القانونية: وهي المسؤولية التي تدخل في دائرة القانون ويترتب عليها جزاء قانوني، وبالتالي هي حالة الشخص الذي يخالف قاعدة من قواعد القانون، ولا تتحقق هذه المسؤولية الا اذا وجد ضرر ولحق هذا الضرر شخص اخر غير المسؤول. 
ونستخلص مما سبق ان المسؤولية الادبية اوسع نطاق من المسؤولية القانونية، لانها تتصل بعلاقة الانسان بربة وبعلاقته بنفسة وبعلاقتة مع الناس، بخلاف المسؤولة القانونية التي لا تتصل الا بعلاقة الانسان بغيرة من الناس. وتنقسم المسؤولية القانونية بدورها إلى قسمين جنائية ومدنية: 1. المسؤولية الجنائية: وهي التي تتحقق عندما يرتكب الشخص فعلا يشكل جرما يعاقب عليه القانون، فتقوم هذه المسؤولية على اعتبار ان هناك ضرر اصاب المجتمع من جراء ارتكاب هذا الشخص فعلا يخالف القواعد القانونية العامة التي تنظم شؤون الحياة في المجتمع وتترتب على مخالفته لهذه القواعد جزاء جنائي محدد بنصوص القانون. 2. المسؤولية المدنية: وهي التي تتحقق عند اخلال المدين بالتزام يجب عليه، وترتب على هذا الاخلال ضررا اصاب الغير، ويعرفها البعض بانها التزام شخص بتعويض الضرر الذي اصاب شخص اخر، وبالتالي يلزم بتعويض الضرر الذي لحق الغير. 
يتبين لنا مما سبق ان قيام احدى المسؤوليتين لا يتعارض مع قيام المسؤولية الاخرى، فقد يترتب على العمل الواحد مسؤولية جنائية ومسؤولية مدنية في آن واحد، كالقتل، والسرقة، والقذف، فكل عمل من هذه الاعمال يحدث ضرر في المجتمع والفرد في وقت واحد، فيكون من ارتكب هذا الفعل مسؤولا مسؤولية جنائية جزاءها العقوبة، ومسؤولا مسؤولية مدنية جزاءها التعويض. وقد تتحقق المسؤولية الجنائية دون المدنية اذا لم يلحق الفعل ضررا بالغير، كما في بعض جرائم الشروع وحمل السلاح ومخالفات المرور، وقد تتحقق المسؤولية المدنية دون المسؤولية الجنائية اذا الحق الفعل ضررا بالغير دون أن يدخل ضمن الاعمال المعاقب عليها في القوانين الجنائية، كالاضرار بمال الغير عن غير عمد وسوء العلاج الطبي. وهذا وتنقسم المسؤولية المدنية بدورها إلى قسمين المسؤولية العقدية، والمسؤولية التقصيرية (الفعل الضار). أولاً: المسؤولية العقدية. تقوم هذه المسؤولية على الاخلال بالتزام عقدي يختلف باختلاف ما اشتمل عليه العقد من التزامات، فالدائن والمدين في المسؤولية العقدية يرتبطان بعقد، وفي حالة اخلال احدهما بشروط العقد تتحقق المسؤولية، ومثال ذلك العقد المبرم ما بين البائع والمشتري ثم يتعرض البائع للمشتري بالعين المبيعة فيخل البائع بالتزامه العقدي من عدم التعرض، نستطيع القول ان المسؤولية العقدية هي حالة الشخص الذي يخالف التزام عقدي ويخل بشروط العقد المتفق عليها. 
ثانياً: المسؤولية التقصيرية تقوم هذه المسؤولية عند الاخلال بالتزام قانوني واحد لا يتغير وهو الالتزام بعدم الاضرار بالغير، فالدائن والمدين لا يرتبطان بعقد قبل ان تتحقق المسؤولية بل ان المدين اجنبيا عن الدائن، ومثال ذلك ان تكون العين في يدي مالكها ويتعرض له فيها اجنبي ويكون المدين بالتالي قد اخل بالتزام قانوني عام يفرض عليه عدم الاضرار بالغير ويدخل في الغير مالك العين. ونستطيع القول ان المسؤولية التقصيرية هي حالة الشخص الذي يخالف التزام فرضة علية القانون. 
ومن خلال ما سبق يتبين لنا ان هناك اهمية للتفرقة ما بين المسؤولية العقدية والمسؤولية التقصيرية ترجع هذه التفرقة إلى طبيعة كل من المسؤوليتين وتكمن اهمية هذه التفرقة فيما يلي : 1. من حيث الاهلية: يشترط لقيام المسؤولية العقدية كمال الاهلية لشخص المتعاقد بينما لا يشترط ذلك في المسؤولية التقصيرية. 2. من حيث الاعذار: ان المطالبة بالتعويض وفق المسؤولية العقدية يتطلب توجية اعذار للمدين يبين فية ضرورة قيام المدين بتعويض الضرر الناجم عن اخلالة بشروط تنفيذ العقد، باستثناء الحالات المنصوص عليها في القانون والاتفاق، اما المسؤولية التقصيرية فلا يشترط فيها مثل هذا الاعذار. 3. من حيث مدى التعويض عن الضرر (الضمان): ففي المسؤولية العقدية لا يسأل المدين الا عن الضرر المباشر والمتوقع وقت ابرام العقد، باستثناء حالتي الغش والخطأ الجسيم، اما في المسؤولية التقصيرية فيسأل المدين عن الضرر المباشر المتوقع وغير المتوقع. 4. من حيث الاختصاص: ينعقد الاختصاص في المسؤولية العقدية للمحكمة التي في دائرتها موطن المدعى عليه او المدعى واحيانا للمحكمة التي يقع في دائرتها مكان انعقاد العقد، هذا كله اذا لم يتم الاتفاق على غير ذلك، اما في المسؤولية التقصيرية فينعقد الاختصاص للمحكمة التي يقع في دائرتها مكان وقوع الفعل الضار. 5. من حيث التضامن: ان التضامن في المسؤولية العقدية لا يكون الا بنص القانون او الاتفاق عليه، بخلاف الامر في المسؤولية التقصيرية الذي يفترض فيها التضامن. 6. من حيث نطاق المسؤولية عن فعل الغير: يسأل المدين وفقاً للاحكام المسؤولية العقدية عن فعل كل شخص استعان به في تنفيذ الالتزام، اما في المسؤولية التقصيرية فلا يسأل الشخص الا عن افعالة الشخصية باستثناء ما نص عليه القانون، اي ان الاصل في المسؤولية التقصيرية انها شخصية الا اذا نص القانون على غير ذلك. 7. من حيث الاعفاء من المسؤولية: يجوز الاتفاق على الاعفاء من المسؤولية العقدية وهذا ما نصت عليه صراحة المادة (210) من القانون المدني المصري، في حين ان الاتفاق على الاعفاء من المسؤولية التقصيرية يكون باطلاً وقد نصت عليه المادة (270) من القانون المدني الاردني على ذلك صراحة. وفي حالة اذا توافر في الفعل مسؤولية عقدية وتقصيرية فان المسؤولية العقدية تجب المسؤولية التقصيرية. 8. من حيث الاثبات: يقع على الدائن في المسؤولية العقدية اثبات العقد، وعلى المدين اثبات انه قام بتنفيذ التزامه او اثبات السبب الاجنبي الذي حال بينه وبين تنفيذه للإلتزام المترتب عليه، أما في المسؤولية التقصيرية فيقع عبء الاثبات على الدائن (المضرور) فهو الذي يلزم باثبات خطأ المدين والضرر والعلاقة السببية. 9. من حيث رقابة محكمة التمييز: يذهب جانب من الفقة إلى انه ليس لمحكمة التمييز بسط رقابتها على المسؤولية العقدية، الناجمة عن إخلال بالتزام عقدي وحجتهم بذلك ان الامر يتعلق بتفسير العقد الذي هو من مسائل الموضوع والتي يختص بها قاضي الموضوع، ولا رقابة لمحكمة التمييز على ذلك، بينما في المسؤولية التقصيرية والتي هي اخلال بالتزام قانوني مفروض على الكافة. فإن محكمة التمييز تراقب القاضي عندما يحكم وذلك وفقا لاحكام هذه المسؤولية لانها مسؤولية قانونية. 10. من حيث مرور الزمان المسقط للدعوى: تنقضي دعوى الضمان في المسؤولية العقدية بالتقادم الطويل، في حين ان دعوى الضمان في المسؤولية التقصيرية ينقضي بمرور 3 سنوات من تاريخ العلم بحدوث الضرر او المسؤولية عنه، وفي جميع الاحوال بمرور (15) خمسة عشرة سنة من يوم وقوع الفعل الضار. 
المطلب الرابع: تحديد نوع المسؤولية الطبية 
تثور المسؤولية الطبية عندما يتخلف أبناء المهنة عن بذل العناية التي تتطلبها مهنتهم والتي ينتظرها منهم المرضى، وقد كانت تلك المسؤولية محلاً للعديد من الاراء الفقهية والتطبيقات القضائية وبالتالي للكثير من التساؤلات حول تحديد طبيعتها هل هي مسؤولية عقدية ام مسؤولية تقصيرية. 
الطبيعة التقصيرية للمسؤولية الطبية من المعلوم ان المسؤولية لا تكون عقدية الا اذا وجد عقد صحيح بين المضرور والمسؤول عن الضرر، وكان هذا الضرر نتيجة اخلال احد طرفي العقد باللتزام العقدي. ويترتب على هذا القول ان مسؤولية الطبيب هي مسؤولية تقصيرية كلما انعدمت الرابطة التعاقدية. وقد ذهب القضاء الفرنسي مدة من الزمن إلى اعتبار ان المسؤولية الطبية مسؤولية تقصيرية، فقد صدر حكم في عام 1838م من احدى المحاكم الفرنسية وعرض على محكمة النقض الفرنسية موضوع مسؤولية الطبيب، فقررت انها تقصيرية استنادا للمادتين (1382، 1383) من القانون المدني الفرنسي، باعتبار ان هاتين المادتين واجبتي التطبيق عندما يصدر خطأ من شخص معين يسبب ضرر للغير دون تمييز بين طبيب او غيره. واستمر الاخذ بهذا الحكم حتى بداية هذا القرن. وقد ساير الفقة الفرنسي المحاكم الفرنسية واعتبر ان المسؤولية الطبية هي مسؤولية تقصيرية، تقوم على الاخلال بواجب عام وهو عدم الاضرار بالغير، وقد استند انصار المسؤولية التقصيرية في مجال المسؤولية الطبية إلى عدة حجج لتأييد رأيهم ويمكن اجمال هذه الحجج بما يلي : 1. ان المسؤولية الطبية هي مسؤولية لها طبيعة فنية بحتة، فالطبيب ملزم بمراعاة واجب الضمير والاصول العلمية الطبية الثابتة بعلم الطب، سواء ارتبط بعقد ام لم يرتبط، فكل ما يتعلق بالضمير والاصول العلمية الثابتة بعلم الطب مناطة قواعد المهنة وهذا يخرج عن دائرة العقد. 2. كل فعل يقوم به الانسان وينشأ عنه ضرر للغير، فانه يوجب المسؤولية التقصيرية، وقد ذهب انصار هذه الحجة (النظرية) بان كل فعل حتى ولو شكل جريمة جنائية فانه يوجب المسؤولية التقصيرية، وعمل الطبيب الذي يقوم به لا يخرج عن هذا النطاق ويلتزم بتعويض الضرر الذي نشأ عن فعله الطبي ولا يسأل عن اي جرم جنائي على حد قولهم لانه يتمتع بحصانة جنائية اذا ما التزم باصول المهنة. 3. الاستناد إلى فكرة النظام العام، ان العلاج الطبي يتعلق بحياة الانسان وسلامة جسمة وبدنة وسلامة الانسان من سلامة المجتمع، وبالتالي فان المساس بهذه المسائل هو مساس بالنظام العام الذي هو مجموعة من الركائز والقواعد الاساسية التي تهم المصلحة العليا للدولة، والتي على الجميع احترامها، وبناء عليه يجب ان يخضع المسؤول في حالة مخالفتة لهذة القواعد والركائز لقواعد المسؤولية التقصيرية. 
الا ان الاخذ بالمسؤولية التقصيرية يجعل عبء الاثبات يقع على عاتق المريض المضرور، على اعتبار ان الدائن هو الملزم باثبات الضرر، ومن اجل التخفيف عنه في عبء الاثبات وتوفير الحد الادنى لحمايته فقد لجأ الفقة إلى المادة (1384) من القانون المدني الفرنسي والتي تحكم المسؤولية عن حراسة الاشياء، وتطبيقا لذلك فقد قررت محكمة النقض الفرنسية ان قرينة المسؤولية التي تفرضها الفقرة الاولى من هذه المادة تجاة من الحق ضررا من الاشياء او لحق به ضررا من الاشياء التي تكون تحت الحراسة، لا يمكن نفيها الا باثبات السبب الاجنبي الذي لا يد له فيه . 
وعلية لا يكتفي من الطبيب المدعى علية ان يثبت انه لم يرتكب خطأ، وانما يجب ان يثبت ان هناك سبب اجنبي لا يد له فية حتى يتمكن من نفي المسؤولية عنه. 
وبقي الفقة والقضاء في فرنسا يعتبران المسؤولية الطبية هي مسؤولية تقصيرية إلى ان صدر حكم محكمة النقض الفرنسية في حكم شهير لها في يوم 20 ايار من عام 1936م، حيث عرض امر تكيف طبيعة المسؤولية الطبية من جديد على محكمة النقض وقررت (انه من المقرر نشوء عقد ما بين الطبيب والمريض يلتزم بمقتضاه الطبيب لا بشفاء المريض بل بتقديم العناية اليقظة التي تقتضيها الظروف الخاصة للمريض والتي تتفق مع اصول المهنة ومقتضيات التطور العلمي، ويترتب على الاخلال بهذا الالتزام التعاقدي ميلاد مسؤولية من نفس النوع اي مسؤولية عقدية). 
يتضح من خلال الحكم السابق لمحكمة النقض الفرنسية ان عقد العلاج بين الطبيب والمريض وان لم يتضمن شفاء المريض، فانه لا يكتفي من الطبيب بذل جهود عادية، بل المطلوب منه بذل قصارى جهدة في سبيل الشفاء والتي يجب ان تكون متفقة مع الاصول العلمية الثابتة مالم يكن هناك ظرف استثنائي، وبدأ القضاء الفرنسي يعتبر ان مسؤولية الطبيب هي مسؤولية عقدية. 
وفي مصر كان القضاء المصري يعتبر ان المسؤولية الطبية هي مسؤولية تقصيرية إلى ان اصدرت محكمة النقض المصرية حكما شهيرا لها في 22 حزيران عام 1962 ذكرت ان مسؤولية الطبيب هي مسؤولية عقدية ، والطبيب وان كان لا يلتزم بمقتضى العقد الذي بينه وبين مريضة بشفائة او بنجاح العملية التي يجريها له، الا ان العناية المطلوبة منه تقتضي ان يبذل منه جهود صادقة يقظة تتفق مع الاصول العلمية المستقرة في علم الطب، فيسأل الطبيب عن كل تقصير في مسلكة الطبي لا يمكن ان يقع من طبيب يقظ في مستواه المهني وجد في نفس الظروف التي احاطة بالطبيب المسؤول. ومع ذلك هناك حالات استقر الفقة والقضاء على أن تكون فيها مسؤولية الطبيب مسؤولية تقصيرية وهي الحالات التالية : أولاً: اذا كان تدخل الطبيب لا يستند إلى عقد صحيح ويقع ذلك في الحالات التي تؤكد الدلائل على انعدام الرابطة التعاقدية ما بين الطبيب والمريض، فاذا ما انعدم وجود مثل هذه الرابطة، فان مسؤولية الطبيب هي مسؤولية تقصيرية، ومثال ذلك ان يقوم الطبيب بانقاذ جريح على الطريق العام او انقاذ غريق، فيعتبر تدخل الطبيب هنا هو اقرب إلى قواعد الفضالة حتى ولو دعي من قبل الجمهور للقيام بحالات الانقاذ المذكورة. 
ثانياً: في الحالة التي يسبب المريض ضرراً يلحق بالغير، مثال ذلك اهمال الطبيب في مراقبة مريضة المختل عقليا والذي يسبب ضررا للغير او قيام المريض بمرض معدي -مع علم الطبيب بذلك- بنقل العدوى إلى شخص آخر، دون ان يقوم الطبيب بعمل الاجراءات اللازمة للحيلولة دون منع او انتشار المرض المعدي، او اذا منح الطبيب شهادة طبية لشخص معين وكانت هذه الشهادة مخالفة للوقائع وقام هذا الشخص بتقديمها لرب العمل. في الحالات السابقة تكون مسؤولية الطبيب مسؤولية تقصيرية. 
ثالثاً: حالة امتناع الطبيب عن علاج المريض او عن التدخل في معالجتة في ظروف كان يجب علية وفقا للقانون ان يتدخل في العلاج، ومثال ذلك عدم قيام الطبيب في قسم الطوارئ بتقديم الاسعافات الاولية للمريض فتعتبر مسؤولية الطبيب في هذه الحالة مسؤولية تقصيرية. 
رابعاً: الحالة التي تأخذ مخالفة الطبيب لالتزامه الطابع الجنائي ومن ثم يكون القضاء الجزائي هو المختص بالدعوى المدنية، وقد طبق القضاء الفرنسي هذا المبدأ بشأن الممرضة التي ادى اهمالها الجسيم لموت الطفل الصغير. 
خامساً: الحالة التي يطالب فيها بالتعويض شخص آخر غير المريض، اي غير المتعاقد مع الطبيب، كما هو الحال بالنسبة لورثة المتوفي المتضرر، اذا قاموا برفع دعوى باسمهم الشخصي للمطالبة بالتعويض عن الضرر الذي اصابهم شخصيا نتيجة لموت قريبهم او مورثهم. هذه الحالات استقرا القضاء عليها بانها مسؤولية تقصيرية لا مسؤولية عقدية . 
الطبيعة العقدية للمسؤولية الطبية يمكننا القول بأن الطبيب اذا قام بمعالجة المريض في ظروف عادية فغالبا ما يكون ذلك بناءً على اتفاق مسبق بينهما، وغالباً ما يرتبط المريض مع الطبيب بموجب عقد، حتى وان كانت صيغة هذا العقد في غالب الاحيان غير مكتوبة او غير موثقة، فمجرد فتح المريض لعيادتة وتعليقة للافتة التي تدل على ذلك، فانة يضع نفسة في موقع من يعرض الايجاب، فعندما يتوجة المريض لهذا الطبيب من اجل العلاج فهذا يدل على قبول المريض للايجاب، وبالتالي انعقاد العقد الطبي بينهما، وبموجب هذا العقد يطلب المريض من طبيبة ان يقدم له العناية التي تؤدي إلى شفائة مقابل بدل معين يتم الاتفاق علية وفي العادة وكما هو معمول بة في الأردن يتم تحديد اجور الكشفيات والعلاج مسبقا بموجب انظمة داخلية . 
وقد تحول القضاء الفرنسي كما سبق وان اشرنا عن اعتبار ان المسؤولية هي مسؤولية تقصيرية واستقر على ان المسؤولية الطبية هي في الاصل مسؤولية عقدية والاستثناء ان تكون مسؤولية تقصيرية. 
وبدأ تحول القضاء الفرنسي عن اعتبار ان المسؤولية طبية هي مسؤولية عقدية وذلك منذ أن عرضت على محكمة النقض الفرنسية قضية تتلخص وقائعها، بأنه طلب منها تعيين المدة التي تتقادم بها دعوى الطبيب الناشئة عن الاهمال في العلاج اهمالاً يقع تحت طائلة قانون العقوبات، حيث يترتب على ذلك نشوء دعويين، دعوى مدنية ودعوى جزائية، وبالتالي يثور التساؤل حول المدة التي تتقادم بها دعوى مسؤولية الطبيب في هذه الحالة، هل هي مدة التقادم الجنائي، وهي ثلاث سنوات، فاذا ما اعتبرنا ان مسؤولية الطبيب هي مسؤولية تقصيرية فانها تتقادم بثلاث سنوات اما اذا كانت عقدية بانها تتقادم بثلاثين سنة. 
لقد أضطرت محكمة النقض الفرنسية إلى تكييف مسؤولية الطبيب لاهمية النتيجة التي تترتب على التكييف وهي اما قبول دعوى المسؤولية بعد انقضاء ثلاث سنوات او عدم قبولها، وأخيرا قضت في 20-5 – 1936 اعتبار ان مسؤولية الطبيب هي مسؤولية عقدية وعلية فان الدعوى المدنية لا تسقط بسقوط الدعوى الجزائية بل تبقي قائمة ولا تسقط الا بانقضاء مدة التقادم الطويل. 
وقد خرج الفقة على اثر هذا الحكم الشهيرة باقرار نتيجة هامة الا وهي عدم جواز الجمع او الخيرة بين المسؤوليتين، وبناء على ذلك يقع على عاتق المريض الذي يدعي بان التزام الطبيب لم يتم تنفيذه – اذا اعتبرنا هذا الالتزام هو التزام عقدي اثبات ذلك وفقا للقواعد العامة بالاثبات وتعتبر مسؤولية الطبيب مسؤولية عقدية حتى ولو تدخل الطبيب من تلقاء نفسة وفق اصول المجاملات الطبية، كما لو قام الطبيب بمعالجة احد اصدقائة او كما لو قام الطبيب بالمعالجة او بالتدخل بناء على اشتراط لمصلحة الغير، كما لو تعاقد رب العمل مع طبيب معين لمعالجة عمالة، فالعامل المضرور يرجع على الطبيب في حالة اهمال الطبيب في معالجتة وفقا لقواعد المسؤولية العقدية . بعد أن تعرضنا للاتجاهات الفقهية والقضائية والتي عملت علىتكييف طبيعة المسؤولية الطبية نعرض الان الرأي السائد في التكييف القانوني للمسؤولية الطبية. 
الرأي السائد في تكييف المسؤولية الطبية كانت الاتجاهات الفقهية والقضائية السابقة تعتبران مسؤولية الطبيب هي مسؤولية تقصيرية ثم تحولت واصبحت تعتبرها مسؤولية عقدية، والرأي السائد في تكييف المسؤولية الطبية والمجمع عليه فقهيا وقضائيا، ان مسؤولية الطبيب عن اخطاءه المهنية، انما هي مسؤولية عقدية واخذ بذلك القضاء الفرنسي وتبعه القضاء المصري. ولكي تكون مسؤولية الطبيب عقدية فانة لابد من توافر الشروط التالية : الشرط الاول: ان يكون هناك عقد صحيح بين الطبيب والمريض فيجب ان تتوافر في العقد حتى يكون صحيحا ومشروعا جميع اركانه وشروطة والمتمثلة بالرضى الخالي من العيوب، فإذا لم يحصل الطبيب على رضى المريض بالعلاج فانه يكون قد ارتكب خطأ ويسأل عن الاضرار الناجمة عن تدخلة، كما يشترط ايضا ان يكون محل العقد مشروعا، فاذا اتجهة إلى انشاء التزام على عاتق الطبيب فهذا يعني ان العقد يكون صحيحا، وبالتالي وجود رابطة تعاقدية بين الطبيب والمريض وتكون المسؤولية بالتالي مسؤولية عقدية. وهذا الامر يثير ضرورة بحث العديد من الحالات لتحديد ما اذا كان تدخل الطبيب بموجب عقد ام لا: - الحالة الاولى : اختيار الطبيب من قبل المريض. في هذه الحالة يتم اختيار الطبيب من قبل المريض ويوجد عقد ما بين المريض والطبيب بهدف علاج المريض وهذه الحالة لا تثير ادنى شك في كون أن المسؤلية هي مسؤلية عقدية . - الحالة الثانية : تدخل الطبيب دون دعوى من قبل المريض . وفي هذه الحالة فإن الطبيب يتدخل ليس بناء على دعوى من المريض ، وبالتالي لا يكون وجود العقد واضحا كما هو الوضع في الحالة الاولى ، بل أن هذا الوضع يتطلب أن نميز بين عدة فروض للتأكد من وجود العقد من عدمه: o الفرض الأول : تدخل الطبيب من تلقاء نفسه أو بدعوى من غير ذي صفة ، ومثال ذلك كما لو شاهد الطبيب حادث على الطريق العام وتدخل من تلقاء نفسه لإسعاف المريض أو بناء على دعوى من الجمهور ، هنا لا يوجد عقد بين الطبيب والمريض ويعتبر العمل الذي قام به الطبيب من أجل إسعاف المريض ، من قبيل الفضالة . 
o الفرض الثاني : حالة اختيار الطبيب المعين من قبل مستشفى خاص او مشروع خاص 
ويتحقق هذا الأمر عندما يبرم الطبيب عقد مع مستشفى أو مع إدارة شركة أو مصنع يلتزم بمقتضى هذا العقد أن يقوم بمعالجة مرضى المستشفى الخاص أو عمال الشركة أو المصنع أثناء قيامهم بالعمل ، أن العقد المبرم ما بين الطبيب والمستشفى أو المشروع الخاص ينظم علاقاتهم التبادلية ، وبموجب هذا العقد يلزم الطبيب بتقديم العلاج اللازم للعمال أو مرضى المستشفى على الرغم من أنه لم يلتزم معهم بإي اتفاق سابق ، فيكون التكيف القانوني لهذه العلاقة وفقا لقواعد الاشتراط لمصلحة الغير ، حيث يعتبر الطبيب متعهدا بتقديم خدمة العلاج والمداواة وتعتبر إدارة المستشفى او المصنع، المشترط، ويعتبر العمال او المرضى هم المستفيدون من هذا الاشتراط، ومن المعلوم انه لا يشترط في الاشتراط لمصلحة الغير تعيين الاشخاص الذين لهم مصلحة ما دام انهم قابلين للتعييين عند التنفيذ. 

وبناءً على ذلك يكون للمستفيد دعوى مباشرة يستمدها من العقد ويستطيع استعمالها في مواجهة المتعهد (الطبيب) لمطالبتة بتنفيذ التزامة، وبالتالي يمكننا القول ان مسؤولية الطبيب في هذا الفرض هي مسؤولية عقدية. 
o الفرض الثالث: حالة الطبيب الذي يعمل في مستشفى عام كانت النظرية السائدة في فرنسا حتى اواخر القرن الماضي، وفي مصر حتى اوائل هذا القرن تذهب إلى ان العلاقة بين الموظف والادارة هي علاقة تعاقدية، واعتبر قبول الموظف للوظيفة وقبول الادارة للموظف عبارة عن عقد من عقود القانون المدني، ووصف ذلك بانة عقد اجار اشخاص، الا انه وجهت انتقادات عديدة إلى هذا التكييف القانوني اي لعلاقة للموظف بالادارة، خاصة وان القانون المدني تحكمة قاعدة العقد شريعة المتعاقدين، وبالتالي لا يجوز تعديل العقد الا باتفاق الطرفين، ونجد على العكس من ذلك ان الادارة تقوم بتعديل شروط التوظيف، بمحظ ارادتها، دون ان يكون الموظف حق الاحتجاج لانه حق مكتسب، لذلك عدل مجلس الدولة الفرنسي عن هذا التكييف واستقرت احكامة على اساس فكرة المركز اللائحي والتنظيمي للموظفين، اي ان العلاقة بين الموظف والادارة هي علاقة تنظيمية لائحية . 
ووفقا لهذا الرأي فإن الوظائف تنشأ بقانون يحدد بموجبها الحقوق والواجبات وقبول الموظف ليس الا خضوع للاحكام الوظيفية، وهذا ما استقر عليه المشرع الفرنسي في قانون التوظيف سنة 1946م وهو ما استقرت عليه محكمة النقض المصرية سنة 1969م حيث ذهبت في احد اقضيتها إلى ان علاقة الطبيب بالجهة الادارية هي علاقة تنظيمية للائحية وليست علاقة تعاقدية، وان مسؤولية الطبيب في المستشفى العام عن الضرر الذي يصيب المريض هي مسؤولية تقصيرية ، كما ان محكمة العدل العليا الاردنية ذهبت في احد احكامها إلى ان علاقة الموظف بالادارة هي علاقة تنظيمية وليست تعاقدية. ولقد تطورت مسؤولية الادارة عن الأضرار التي يسببها المستخدمين، مما أدى إلى استبعاد قواعد القانون الخاص بالمسؤولية لتخضع كليا لقواعد المسؤولية الادارية . ونستخلص مما سبق ان علاقة الطبيب بالادارة هي علاقة تنظيمية لائحية تحكمها القوانين والانظمة ولا يمكن القول بوجود الاشتراط لمصلحة المريض بين الطبيب الذي يعمل في المستشفى وادارة المستشفى حيث لا يوجد عقد بينهما، لذلك فإن المساءلة الطبيب في المستشفى العام عن الضرر الذي يصيب المريض يكون وفقا لقواعد المسؤولية التقصيرية. 
الشرط الثاني: اخلال الطبيب المعالج بالعقد الطبي (ارتكاب الطبيب خطأ طبي) يسأل الطبيب في حالة عدم قيامة بالالتزامات التي يفرضها عليه العقد الطبي المبرم مع المريض عن كل تقصير او اهمال يصدر عن الطبيب اثناء قيامة بمعالجة المريض. وبالرجوع إلى قواعد المسؤولية العقدية نجد ان الخطأ العقدي هو عبارة عن انحراف ايجابي او سلبي في سلوك المدين يؤدي إلى مسألتة، ومعيار هذا الانحراف هو معيار الرجل العادي، وهذا ما نصت علية المادة (358/1) من القانون المدني الاردني بقولها "اذا كان المطلوب من المدين هو المحافظة على الشيء او القيام بادارتة او توخي الحيطة في تنفيذ التزامة فانة يكون قد وفى بالالتزام اذا بذل في تنفيذه من العناية كل ما يبذلة الشخص العادي ولو لم يتحقق الغرض المقصود. هذا ما لم ينص القانون او الاتفاق على غير ذلك. وعلية فإن المعيار الذي يطبق على الطبيب المدعى علية هو معيار موضوعي وهو معيار الطبيب الوسط. والأصل في المسؤولية العقدية هو افتراض وقوع الخطأ من جانب المدين إذا لم يقم بتنفيذ التزامة كلية أو في جزء منه او تأخر في تنفيذة، ولا يستطيع الطبيب نفي الخطأ عن نفسة الا اذا اثبت ان عدم التنفيذ يرجع إلى سبب اجنبي كما اشارت إلى ذلك المادة (448) من القانون المدني الاردني والتي تنص "ينقضي الالتزام اذا اثبت المدين ان الوفاء بة اصبح مستحيلا علية لسبب اجنبي لا يد له فية". 
ان مضمون التزام الطبيب هو بذل الجهود الصادقة واليقظة التي تتفق مع الظروف القائمة والاصول العلمية الثابتة بعلم الطبيب، بهدف شفاء المريض، والاخلال بمثل هذا الالتزام بشكل خطأ طبي يثير مسؤولية الطبيب، والفعل الخاطئ قد يكون مقصودا أو متعمدا وقد يكون غير ذلك كأن ينتج عن اهمال او عدم احتراز. الخطأ العمدي: هو قيام المدين بفعل بقصد الحاق الضرر بالدائن، مما يعني انه ارتكب غشاً ولذا تشغل مسؤوليتة في جميع الحالات، ولا يستطيع التأمين عليها، او الاتفاق على الاعفاء منها وهذا ما نصت عليه المادة (358/1) من القانون المدني الاردني بقولها "وفي كل حال يبقى المدين مسؤولاً عما يأيتة من غش او خطأ جسيم" وواضح من هذه المادة ان الخطأ الجسيم يعامل معاملة الغش . 
ولكن هل يجب على الدائن ان يثبت عدم تنفيذ المدين للالتزام، اي يثبت خطأ المدين وهو امر صعب في كثير من الاحيان، ام يكفي ان ثبت عدم تنفيذ المدين للالتزام، اي لمجرد عدم الوفاء بالالتزام وبالتالي افتراض الخطأ في جانب المدين، وعليه اذا اراد نفي المسؤولية عنه ان يقيم الدليل على وجود السبب الاجنبي. ومن خلال الرجوع إلى نصوص القانون المدني الاردني لمعالجة التساؤل السابق يجب علينا ان نفرق بين الالتزام بتحقيق نتيجة وللالتزام ببذل عناية. 
ففي الالتزام بتحقيق نتيجة يكفي ان يثبت الدائن (المريض) عدم قيام المدين بتنفيذ التزامة، اي ان يثبت عدم تحقق النتيجة، فمثلا في عقد النقل يكفي ان يثبت العميل عدم وصول البضاعة في الموعد المتفق علية مع الناقل، فاذا اثبت الدائن ذلك فيفترض وقوع الخطأ من جانب المدين، ويتعين في هذه الحالة على المدين اذا اراد ان يتخلص من المسؤولية ان يقيم الدليل على وجود السبب الاجنبي الذي ادى لعدم قيامة بالتزامة. وفي الالتزام ببذل عناية، فانة لا يكفي من الدائن اثبات عدم الالتزام لكي يفترض الخطأ في جانب المدين، بل يجب عليه ان يثبت ان المدين لم يقم ولم يبذل في تنفيذ التزامة العناية المطلوبة، فإن اثبت ذلك فإن عبء الاثبات ينتقل للمدين الذي يستطيع نفي المسؤولية عنه اذا اثبت وجود السبب الاجنبي وهذا واضح من نص المادة (358/1) من القانون المدني الاردني السابق ذكرها. 
الشرط الثالث: حصول ضرر للمريض يشترط لقيام المسؤولية العقدية بالاضافة إلى الشرطين السابقين حصول ضرر للدائن، وهذا مستفاد من نص المادتين (360، 363) من القانون المدني الاردني ، فاذا لم يسبب فعل الطبيب الخاطئ ضررا للمريض فلا مجال حينئذ للتعويض، والضرر نوعان، مادي وادبي كالضرر الذي يصيب الشخص في سمعتة. ويقع عبء اثبات الضرر على المتضرر (الدائن)، حيث انه مكلف باثبات وقوع الضرر – وهو امر سهل في كثير من الاحيان – حتى ولو كان التزام المدين هو التزام بتحقيق نتيجة، لانة قد لا ينفذ المدين التزامة ومع ذلك لا يصاب الدائن باي ضرر، كما لو تأخر الناقل في ايصال احد الجياد عن الموعد المتفق علية ليشترك في سباق ما، ثم يتبين بعد ذك ان السباق قد الغي او تأجل، فهنا لم يحدث لصاحب الجواد اي ضرر من جراء عدم تنفيذ الناقل للالتزامة، ولا تقوم بالتالي المسؤولية غير انه يستثنى من قاعدة وجوب اثبات الدائن لما لحقة من ضرر من جراء عدم تنفيذ المدين للالتزامة أمران : · الاول: خاص بفوائد النقود حيث لا يشترط لاستحقاق هذه الفوائد ان يثبت الدائن ان ضررا قد اصابة، بل واكثر من ذلك لا يجوز للمدين اثبات انقضاء الضرر للتخلص من وقع فوائد التأخير.  الثاني: خاص بالشرط الجزائي او التعويض الاتفاقي، حيث ان القانون المدني الاردني في المادة (364/2) تجيز لمن يدعي ان التعويض المتفق علية اقل من الضرر الحاصل، أو أن المدين الذي يدعى ان التعويض المشروط يتجاوز الضرر الواقع، ان يثبت ما يدعية. 
الشرط الرابع: اثبات العلاقة السببية بين عدم تنفيذ المدين لالتزامة والضرر الحاصل. ان المسؤولية العقدية لا تقوم لمجرد عدم تنفيذ المدين لالتزام، بل يجب ان يكون عدم التنفيذ راجعا إلى خطأ المدين او بمعنى ادق ان تكون هناك علاقة سببية بين عدم التنفيذ والضرر الحاصل، وان علاقة السببية هذه يفترض وجودها اذا كان التزام المدين التزام بتحقيق نتيجة، بمعنى انه اذا اثبت الدائن عدم تحقيق نتيجة فيفترض ذلك ان الخطأ في جانب المدين، ولا تنتفي العلاقة السببية الا اذا اثبت المدين ان الضرر قد نشاء عن سبب اجنبي لا يد له فيه كأفة سماوية، او حادث فجائي او قوة قاهرة او فعل الغير او فعل المتضرر، كان غير ملزم بالضمان ما لم يقضي القانون او الاتفاق بغير ذلك. 
الخيرة بين المسؤولية العقدية والمسؤولية التقصيرية من المعلوم انه قد يجتمع في الفعل الواحد شرط المسؤولية العقدية والتقصيرية، وهنا تثور مسألة الجمع بين المسؤوليتين، وهناك جانب من الفقهاء يرى جواز الخيرة بين المسؤوليتين، على اساس ان الدعوى يجوز دفعها متى توافر شروطها، فاذا توافرت شروط المسؤولية العقدية وشروط المسؤولية التقصيرية كان الدائن بالخيار بينها، ان شاء على اساس المسؤولية التقصيرية،او العقدية ولكن في حالة اذا اختار احد الدعويين فخسرها، فلا يجوز له بعد ذلك الالتجاء إلى الدعوى الاخرى. وذهب جانب اخر من الفقه إلى ان دعوى المسؤولية العقدية تجب دعوي المسؤولية التقصيرية لان العلاقة بين الدائن والمدين مرجعها العقد وحدة، فالدائن لا يعرف المدين الا عن طريق العقد فكل علاقة بينهما تخضع الميرم دون غيره. 
المسؤولية الطبية في القضاء العربي أولاً: في مصر ذهب القضاء المصري في بداية الامر إلى اعتبار ان مسؤولية الطبيب هي مسؤولية تقصيرية لا عقدية، ويجب على المريض اثبات اركان المسؤولية الطبية، وهي الخطأ، والضرر، والعلاقة السببية، وفي هذا الصدد قضت محكمة النقض المصرية بانة لا يمكن مسأءلة طبيب في المستشفى العام الا على اساس المسؤولية التقصيرية، لانة لا يمكن القول في هذه الحالة بإن المريض قد اختار الطبيب لعلاجة حتى ينعقد العقد بينهما، كما لا يمكن القول بوجود عقد اشتراط لمصلحة المريض بين إدارة المستشفى العام وبين اطبائها لان علاقة الطبيب الموظف بالجهة الادارية التي يتبعها هي علاقة تنظيمية وليست تعاقدية، وبذلك لا يكون هناك محل لبحث مسؤولية طبيب المستشفى العام في دائرة المسؤولية التعاقدية . ومسلك القضاء المصري في هذا الشأن ينطلق من اعتبارات عملية وانسانية، اذ انه من الثابت ان احكام المسؤولية التقصيرية هي لصالح المريض المضرور من عدة وجوة . 
ففي المسؤولية التقصيرية يكون التعويض عن الضرر المباشر الذي ينتج عن الفعل الضار سواء كان متوقع وغير متوقع، اما في المسؤولية العقدية فان التعويض لا يكون الا على الضرر المتوقع وقت ابرام العقد. وبخصوص التضامن في المسؤولية العقدية فإنه لا يفترض بين المدينين، بل لا بد من الاتفاق علية صراحة، بخلاف الحال في المسؤولية التقصيرية فالتضامن مفترض بين المدينين. ومن ناحية الاتفاق على اعفاء المدين من المسؤولية، ففي المسؤولية التقصيرية لا يجوز الاتفاق على اعفاء المدين من المسؤولية، لان قواعد المسؤولية التقصيرية متعلقة بالنظام العام، اما في المسؤولية العقدية فيجوز الاتفاق على اعفاء المدين من المسؤولية من الخطأ اليسير او حصرها في حدود مبلغ معين. هذا وقد عدل القضاء المصري عن الحكم السابق والذي اعتبر فيه ان مسؤولية الطبيب هي مسؤولية تقصيرية، وجاء بحكم حديث له اعتبر فيه ان مسؤولية الطبيب الذي اختاره المريض او نائبة هي مسؤولية عقدية. 
فقضت محكمة النقض المصرية في 26- تموز – 1969، بان مسؤولية الطبيب الذي يختاره المريض او نائبة لعلاجة هي مسؤولية عقدية، والطبيب وان كان لا يلتزم بمقتضى العقد الذي ينعقد بينة وبين مريضة بشفائة او بنجاح العملية التي يجرها له، لان التزام الطبيب ليس التزام بتحقيق نتيجة وانما هو التزم ببذل عناية، والعناية المطلوبة من الطبيب تقتضي ان يبذل لمريضة جهودا صادقة يقظة تتفق مع الاصول الطبية المستقرة في علم الطب فيسأل الطبيب عن كل تقصير في مسلكة الطبي لا يقع من طبيب يقظ في مستواه المهني وجد في نفس الظروف التي احاطت بالطبيب المسؤول . 
نجد من خلال هذا الحكم ان محكمة النقض المصرية قد عدلت عن موقفها السابق واعتبرت ان مسؤولية الطبيب هي مسؤولية عقدية لا تقصيرية وذلك على غرار محكمة النقض الفرنسية، وعلية فان ما هو مستقر علية الوضع في الفقة والقضاء المصري ان مسؤولية الطبيب هي مسؤولية عقدية كلما كان الطبيب قد تولى علاج المريض بناء على اختياره له وطلبة بنفسة او عن طريق نائبة وتكون مسؤولية الطبيب تقصيرية في الحالات التي يتطوع فيها الطبيب من تلقاء نفسه، او امتناعة عن العلاج، اولا يكون المريض حرا في اختياره، ولا يثبت وجود عقد بينة وبين الطبيب ويتضح هذا القول من خلال عبارات الحكمين السابقين. 
"لا يمكن مساءلة طبيب المستشفى العام الا على اساس المسؤولية التقصيرية، لانه لا يمكن القول في هذه الحالة بأن المريض قد أختار الطبيب لعلاجة .." . وأويد الاتجاه الذي ذهب اليه القضاء المصري والذي يعتبر ان مسؤولية الطبيب هي مسؤولية عقدية. في حالة اختيار الطبيب من قبل المريض او نائبة، لانه يتفق مع المنطق القانوني السليم، ولا أرى وجاهة لما جاء في القرار الاول والذي يعتبر ان مسؤولية الطبيب هي مسؤولية تقصيرية في حالة اذا ما كان يعمل كطبيب في المستشفى العام والسبب في ذلك انه يمكن ان يكييف هذا الامر على اساس الاشتراط لمصلحة الغير. 
ثانيا: سوريا يعتبر القضاء السوري ان مسؤولية الطبيب هي مسؤولية تقصيرية على الرغم من عدول القضاء الفرنسي عن هذا الاتجاة، وقد طبقت المحاكم السورية احكام المسؤولية التقصيرية بالنسبة لتقادم ومرور الزمان على دعوى الطبيب، وقررت انها تتقادم بثلاث سنوات طبقا لنص المادة (173/1) من القانون المدني السوري والتي تنص "تسقط بالتقادم دعوى التعويض الناشئة عن الضرر غير مشروع بانقضاء ثلاث سنوات من اليوم الذي علم فيه المضرور بحدوث الضرر وبالشخص المسؤول عنه، وتسقط هذه الدعوى في كل حال بانقضاء خمس عشرة سنة من يوم وقوع العمل غير المشروع". ورفضت ان تطبق تقادم الدعوى الناشئة عن العقد . 
ثالثاً: لبنان لم تضع محكمة التمييز اللبنانية مبدأً واضح لطبيعة المسئولية الطبية، كما ان سائر المحاكم اللبنانية لم تتعرض في احكامها للتفرقة بين المسئوولية التقصيرية والمسئوولية العقدية، الا ان محكمة بيروت ذهبت في احد اقضيتها الصادرة عن الغرفة المدنية بأن مسئوولية الطبيب هي مسئوولية عقدية. ويرى الفقه اللبناني ان الطبيب يرتبط بعقد يقتضي منه ان يعالج المريض الذي تعاقد مه وان يبذل في معالجته العناية الصادقة في حدود الاصول الطبية المستقرة في علم الطب. 
رابعا: الأردن ان الاحكام القضائية بشأن مسؤولية الطبيب المدنية قليلة ولم تتناول هذه المسؤولية بشكل مباشر، فقد قضت محكمة التمييز في احد احكامها بالزام المستشفى وصاحبة بدفع اربع الاف دينار كتعويض عن الضرر الذي لحق بالطفلة والمتمثل بالعاهة الدائمة التي اصيبت بها نتيجة الخطأ اثناء معالجتها وكان ذلك راجعا للخطأ بالتشخيص، وفي الوقت ذاته، اقرت محكمة التمييز مسؤولية صاحب المستشفى عن اخطاء العاملين لدية، واشارت انه تطبيقا لنص المادة (288/ب) من القانون المدني الاردني فان مالك المستشفى مسؤول عن اخطاء العاملين لدية لانهم يعملون تحت رقابتهم وتوجيههم، والملاحظ ان هذا الحكم لم يتناول التكييف القانوني لمسؤولية فيما اذا كانت مسؤولية تقصيرية ام عقدية. اما بالنسبة لمسؤولية الاطباء المهنية ضمن نقابة الاطباء الاردنيون رقم 13 لعام 1972 فقد نص في الفصل السادس منه على السلطة التأديبية، حيث تنص المادة (45) على ما يلي : "كل طبيب يخل بواجباته المهنية خلافا لاحكام هذا القانون وأي نظام صادر بمقتضاه او يرتكب خطا مهنيا او يتجاوز حقوقه او يقصر بالتزاماته وفق الدستور الطبي او يرفض التقيد بقرارات المجلس او يقدم على عمل يمس شرف المهنة او يتصرف في حياته الخاصة تصرفا يحط من قدرها يعرض نفسه لاجراءات تاديبية امام مجلس التأديب". وقد حددت المواد من (46-54) من نقابة الاطباء كيفية تشكيل السلطة التأديبية والاجراءات المتبعة امامها وتحدد هذه النصوص ايضا العقوبات التي يحكم بها مجلس التأديب وهي واحدة واكثر والواردة في المادة (55) وهي ما يلي : 

العقوبات التي يحكم بها مجلس التأديب هي واحدة او أكثر مما يلي: أ- التنبية. ب- التوبيخ. ج- الغرامة النقدية من (10) إلى (250) دينار تدفع لصندوق النقابة. د- الحرمان من عضوية المجلس والهيئات المختلفة للنقابة للمدة التي يقررها. هـ- المنع من الممارسة مؤقتا لمدة لا تزيد عن سنة. ز- المنع النهائي من ممارسة المهنة وشطب اسم الطبيب من السجل بعد ادانته من المحاكم المختصة. 
هذا وقد تضمن الدستور الطبي واجبات الطبيب واداب المهنة، ووفقا لنصوص الدستور الطبي تقوم المسؤولية الطبية بين المريض والطبيب على بذل العناية وعدم الاهمال وليس الشفاء حيث تنص المادة (12) من الدستور الطبي "على الطبيب عند قبولة رعاية اي شخص سواء في عيادته الخاصة او في اي منشأة صحية ان يبذل كل جهدة وطاقته لتقديم العناية والعطف والاخلاص لكل المرضى على حد سواء". ويشير الدستور الطبي ايضا إلى الاساليب التي يجب على الطبيب مراعاتها في مجال الرعاية الطبية حيث تنص المادة (13) منه على الطبيب في مجال الرعاية الطبية الخاصة مراعاة التقاليد التالية: أ- حرية المريض في اختيار الطبيب. ب- حرية الطبيب فيما يصفة مع مراعاة ظروف المريض المادية. ج- فيما عدا حالات الطوارئ والاسعاف، للطبيب الحق في رفض المعالجة لاسباب مهنية او شخصية. د- يمكن للطبيب ان يمتنع عن معالجة مريضة بشروط: 1. ان لا يضر ذلك بمصلحة المريض. 2. ان يقدم المعلومات اللازمة لمواصلة العلاج. والقضاء الاردني لغاية الان لم يتعرض لتكييف مسؤولية الطبيب وفيما اذا كانت مسؤولية تعاقدية او تقصرية، والاحكام الموجودة بهذا الصدد قليلة ولم تبحث هذا الامر بشكل مباشر ومفصل. 
خامسا: السودان لا توجد سوابق قضائية تتناول مسؤولية الطبيب بشكل مباشر في السودان، بحيث يمكن ان تشكل في مجموعها مبادئ تصلح للنقد والتحليل واستخلاص طبيعة هذه المسؤولية، فتحريك دعوى المسؤولية تجاه الاطباء في السودان بسبب الأخطاء التي يرتكبونها اثناء تدخلهم الطبي والجراحي، لم تكن تطرح أمام القضاء إلى الدرجة التي تدفع القضاء السوداني لوضع المبادئ التي تضبط احكامها من خلال الواقع . هذا وقد قررت المحكمة العليا السودانية عند استئنافها أحد الاحكام المبادئ التالية: 1. الالتزام الذي ينشأ من إهمال الصيدلي في واجبه ليس التزاما تعاقديا بل هو التزام ينبع من المسؤولية التقصيرية الناتجة عن خرق الصيدلي لواجبه العام نحو الجمهور اذا كان الضرر الناتج عن ذلك جسيما. 2. إذا كان الضرر النأشئ عن خرق ذلك الالتزام طفيفا، يمكن ان يدرج الالتزام تحت المسؤولية التعاقدية. 3. يلزم تقدير التعويض على وجود الوقائع المثبته او المنفية التي يبنى عليها حساب مقدار التعويض. 
وقد اورد قانون المعاملات السودانية النافذ بعض الحالات كنماذج وأمثلة للاخلال بواجب الطبيب والصيدلي، الذي يستوجب مسؤولية التقصيرية والتي منها: 1. إعطاء أدوية غير صحيحة تضر بصحة الشخص المعالج دون اتخاذ الحيطه والحذر اللازمين. 2. التفريط في الواجبات الوظيفية او المهنية دون اعتبار خطورة ذلك على صحة المريض. 3. اجراء عملية إجهاض غير قانونية او طهارة غير قانونية يتضح لنا من خلال ما قد سبق ان مسؤولية الطبيب هي مسؤولية تقصيرية ناتجه عن أهماله وعدم اتباعه لقواعد الحيطة والحذر ولا تكون هذه المسؤولية عقديه الا في الحالات التي يكون فيها عقد واضح وصريح بين الطبيب والمريض وكان لا ينطوي على الحالات التي اعتبرها قانون المعاملات السودانية من الامور التي تدخل في نطاق مسؤولية الطبيب التقصرية.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*طبيعة الالتزام الطبي* لتحديد مسؤولية الطبيب المعالج، لا بد من معرفة طبيعة الالتزام الذي يقع على عاتق الطبيب، فيما اذا كان التزام ببذل عناية ام التزام بتحقيق نتيجة، وساعرض اولا لبيان اهمية التفرقة بين الالتزام ببذل عناية والالتزام لتحقيق نتيجة ومن ثم اقوم بتحديد طبيعة التزام الطبيب، واخيرا أبين الحالات التي يلتزم فيها الطبيب بتحقيق نتيجة. 
المطلب الاول اهمية التفرقة بين الالتزام ببذل عناية والالتزام بتحقيق نتيجة 
يكون التزام المدين التزام بتحقيق نتيجة اذا كان المطلوب منه القيام بعمل معين بذاتة، كما هو الحال بالنسبة للمحامي الذي يطلب منه القيام بتقديم احد الطعون خلال المدة القانونية التي يمكن ان يقدم فيها الطعن، فاذا لم يقدم الطعن خلال المدة المحدده، يكون مسؤول عن هذا التقصير على اعتبار ان التزامة هو التزام بتحقيق نتيجة، اما اذا كان المطلوب من المدين بذل العناية فانه في هذه الحالة يلزم يبذل العناية التي تؤدي الىالنتيجة ولا يضمن تحقيق النتيجة. 
تعددت المعايير بشأن التفرقة بين الالتزام يبذل عناية والالتزام بتحقيق نتيجة، ومن هذه المعايير معيار الارادة والذي جاء به الفقية الفرنسي (ديموج)، ومعيار الاحتمال، ومعيار مساهمة الدائن، وساعرض لهذه المعايير بشكل مقتضب. 



أولاً: معيار الإدارة يكون التزام المدين التزام بتحقيق نتيجة اذا انصرفت ارادة المدين لتحقيق نتيجة معينة، والا فإن التزام المدين يقتصر على بذل العناية المطلوبة منة، فوفقا لهذا المعيار فان الارادة هي الفيصل في تحديد طبيعة الالتزام. 
ثانياً: معيار الاحتمال يكون التزام المدين وفقا لهذا المعيار التزاما ببذل عناية اذا كانت الغاية المرجوة من التعاقد، قد ظهرت غير محققة الوقوع، او بمعنى ادق احتمالية الوقوع، فاذا كانت احتمالية فان التزام المدين ببذل عناية، اما اذا كانت الغاية من التعاقد مؤكدة الوقوع (محققة) فان التزام المدين بهذه الحالة هو التزام بتحقيق نتيجة. 
ثالثا: معيار مساهمة الدائن من خلال هذا المعيار نستطيع معرفة طبيعة التزام المدين عن طريق معرفة موقف الدائن في تحقيق النتيجة. فاذا كان موقف الدائن سلبي بتحقيق النتيجة المرجوة فان التزام المدين هو التزام بتحقيق نتيجة، كما في حالة التزام الناقل الذي يلتزم بنقل المسافر، حيث يكون موقف المسافر موقف سلبي، ويقوم الناقل بنقلة من مكان إلى آخر. ويكون التزام المدين ببذل عناية اذا كان موقف الدائن وسلوكه ايجابيا في تحقيق النتيجة، كما في حالة المدرس الذي يقوم بتعليم الطلاب ويتوقف نجاح الطلاب على بذل العناية اللازمة لتحقيق النتيجة المرجوة، وهنا يساهم الدائن بالاضافة إلى المدين ببذل العناية لتحقيق النتيجة ويكون موقفة ايجابيا. وتكمن اهمية التفرقة بين التزام ببذل عناية والتزام بتحقيق نتيجة في عبء الاثبات، فاذا كان الالتزام المدين هو التزام بتحقيق نتيجة، يكفي ان يثبت الدائن عدم تحقيق النتيجة وبالتالي يفترض خطأ المدين الذي لا يستطيع نفي المسؤولية عنه الا اذا اقام الدليل على وجود السبب الاجنبي الذي منعة من تحقيق النتيجة، في حين انه في التزام ببذل عناية يقع على عاتق الدائن اثبات تقصير المدين وعدم تنفيذه للالتزام حتى تتحقق مسؤوليتة ، ويمكن تطبيق ذلك على علاقة المريض بالطبيب حيث يتوجب على المريض اثبات خطأ الطبيب المتمثل بالانحراف عن الاصول الطبية المستقرة في علم الطب، والضرر والعلاقة السببية. 

المطلب الثاني تحديد طبيعة التزام الطبيب 
يجمع الفقة والقضاء على ان التزام الطبيب تجاه المريض ينحصر في التزام يبذل عناية، فهو كقاعدة عامة التزام ببذل عناية لا بتحقيق نتيجة، وعلى هذا قررت محكمة النقض الفرنسية في حكمها الشهير الصادر 20/5/1936 والمشار اليه سابقا (ان العقد الذي يتم بين الطبيب والمريض يوجب على الاول ان لم يكن بطبيعة الحال الالتزام بشفاء المريض فعلى الاقل ان يبذل عناية لامن اي نوع، بل جهودا صادقة يقضة متفقة مع الظروف التي يوجد بها المريض ومع الاصول العلمية الثابتة). وقضت محكمة النقض المصرية بان التزام الطبيب ليس التزام بتحقيق نتيجة شفاء المريض، بل هو التزام ببذل عناية، والعناية المطلوبة منة تقتضي ان يبذل لمريضة جهودا صادقة يقضة تتفق في غير الظروف الاستثنائية مع الاصول المستقرة في علم الطب، فيسأل الطبيب عن كل تقصير في مسلكة الطبي لا يقع من طبيب يقظ في مستواه المهني وجد في نفس الظروف الخارجية التي احاطت بالطبيب المسؤول كما يسأل عن خطئه العادي ايا كان جسامته . 
والعقد الطبي او ما يسمى بعقد العلاج الذي يبرم بين الطبيب والمريض يوجب على الطبيب اثناء قيامة بعملة بذل عناية صادقة لتخفيف الآلام عن المريض للوصول لشفاء وفقا للقواعد المستقرة في مهنة الطب، وهذا يعني انه لا يلتزم بضمان شفاء المريض او عدم وفاته، فالشفاء هو بيد الله سبحانه وتعالى، ويتوقف على عدة اعتبارات وعوامل لا يستطيع الطبيب دائما السيطرة عليها، كمناعة الجسم والعوامل الوراثية، وبالتالي فان الطبيب لا يلتزم بتحقيق نتيجة معينة وانما ببذل العناية الصادقة من اجل شفاء المريض. 
وكل ما على الطبيب هو ان يعتني بالمريض العناية الكافية وان يصف له من وسائل العلاج ما يرجي به شفائه من مرضة، ولا يكفي لكي يعد الطبيب مخلاً بالتزامة تسوء حالة المريض، بل يجب ان يقوم الدليل على تقصير الطبيب على حالتة ولا يكون ذلك الا اذا وقع خطأ يمكن ان تترتب علية المسؤولية. وهناك عدة عوامل يجب ان تؤخذ بعين الاعتبار لتحديد مدى التزام الطبيب والعناية المطلوبة منه . 
أولاً: القواعد المهنية وهي تلك القواعد التي تفرضها علية مهنة الطب والمستقاه من الاصول العلمية المستقرة وما جرت علية عادة الاطباء في نفس الظروف، فلا يفرض على الطبيب التزام بضمان شفاء المريض، لان ذلك كما سبق وان اشرت يتوقف على عوامل واعتبارات قد تخرج عن ارادة الطبيب كمناعة الجسم والعوامل الوراثية وحالتة الصحية وحدود التقدم الطبي. 
ثانياً: المستوى المهني للطبيب ويدخل ايضا في تحديد التزام الطبيب مستواه المهني، فالطبيب العام لا يتحمل نفس الالتزامات التي يتحملها الطبيب الاخصائي اذ يطلب من الاخير قدرا من العناية يتفق مع مستواه العلمي والمهني، هذا وقد قضت محكمة استئناف مصر انه بالنسبة للاطباء الاخصائيين يجب استعمال منتهى الشدة في تقدير اخطائهم لان واجبهم الدقة في التشخيص والاعتناء وعدم الاهمال في المعالجة . هذا وقد قضت محكمة مصر الابتدائية في 2/5/1927 بان الطبيب المولد يكون مسؤولا عن استعمالة العنف في جذب الجنين رغم كبر حجم رأسة وضيق الحوض استنادا إلى انه يستبعد على الطبيب متمرن مختص بالولادة جذب الرأس حتى يفصل عن العنق رغم انه جائز ان يحصل ذلك من طبيب غير اخصائي يعالج كل الامراض . 
ويقاس مسلك الطبيب العام عادة بمسلك طبيب عام من اواسط زملائة، والطبيب الإخصائي يقاس بمسلك طبيب اخصائي ينظر في تقدير خطأ الطبيب في التشخيص إلى مستواه من جهة، وتخصصة من جهة اخرى، فخطأ الطبيب المختص يعتبر ادق في التقدير من الطبيب العام. 
ثالثاً: الظروف الخارجية ويأخذ في الحسبان ايضا عند تحديد مدى التزام الطبيب الظروف الخارجية التي يوجد فيها الطبيب ويعالج فيها المريض، كمكان العلاج والامكانيات المتاحة وفيما اذا كان هناك الآلات حديثة ام لا وامكانية نقل المريض للمستشفى وغير ذلك. 
رابعاً: الاصول العلمية الثابتة واخيرا يدخل في مدى التزام الطبيب الجهود المبذولة المتفقة مع الاصول العلمية الثابتة حيث لا يقبل ولا يتصور من الطبيب استعمال وسائل طبية بدائية تخالف التطور العلمي الحديث، وهو وان كان لا يلتزم باتباع تلك الوسائل الا انه يجب عليه اللجوء إلى استعمال الوسائل التي استقر عليها الطب الحديث وان يختار انسبها إلى حالة المريض ضمن الامكانات المتاحة. 
وقد ادان القضاء الفرنسي الاطباء الذين يلجأون لطرق طبية مهجورة في المعالجة والتوليد واعتبروا ذلك خطأ من الطبيب ويشكل خطورة على الجنين، ونفس الشيء بالنسبة للطبيب الذي يتجاهل المبادئ الاولية في التشخيص. 
ولتقدير مسلك الطبيب فيما اذا كان الفعل الذي قام بة يشكل خطأ ام لا فإن قاضي الموضوع يستعين باهل الخبرة من الاطباء الذين يتعين عليهم تجريد انفسهم من الاراء الشخصية لهم، وان يكون التقدير وفقا لاصول المهنة وقواعدها دون التقيد بتلك القواعد اذا ماثبت مخالفتها لتبصر والحيطة ودون الخوض في النظريات العلمية والاساليب الطبية المختلف عليها، وذلك على اساس ان العناية المطلوبة من الطبيب تتطلب منه بذل الجهود اليقظة والصادقة التي تتفق مع الاصول العلمية الثابتة فيما عدا الظروف الاستثنائية. 
وبناء على ما تقدم فان كل خروج على المسلمات المستقرة في اصول الفن الطبي وقواعده الاساسية والتي لا يفتقر الجهل بها لطبيب من اواسط زملائة علما وفنا، ما يمثل خطأ مهنيا يستوجب مسألة الطبيب وذلك على اعتبار ان كل من يتخذ من الطب مهنة له لا بد ان يكون مؤهل لها، ولهذا تؤكد المادة الاولى من الدستور الطبي الاردني "ان مهنة الطب هي مهنة انسانية واخلاقية وتقوم المسؤولية الطبية بين الطبيب والمريض على بذل العناية وعدم الاهمال وليس الشفاء". 
نستخلص مما سبق بأن التزام الطبيب ليس التزام بتحقيق نتيجة معينة وهي شفاء المريض انما هو التزام ببذل عناية، والعناية المطلوبة منه تقتضي ان يبذل لمريضة الجهود الصادقة المتفقة مع اصول مهنة الطب، وملزم ايضا بمراعاة الحيطة والحذر، ولكي ينفذ الطبيب التزامة بالعناية المطلوبة منه فيجب عليه القيام بما يلي: اولاً: تشخيص المرض التشخيص في حقيقته ما هو الا البحث والتحقق عن المرض الذي يعاني منه المريض، ويكون ذلك عن طريق معرفة الظروف المحيطة بالمريض كالاسرة، وطبيعة العمل والظروف النفسية والاجتماعية والعوامل الوراثية، للتمكن من الوصول إلى حقيقة المرض، فالتشخيص عبارة عن عمل يراد منه التعرف على طبيعة المرض وتحديدة بشكل دقيق بعد معرفة اعراضة . 
فالطبيب يقوم عادة عند الكشف عن المرض بإجراء الكثير من التحريات حول الاعراض التي يشكو منها المريض والحالة العامة له والتاريخ المرضي والتأثيرات المرضية وشكوى المريض، وهو في سبيل الوصول إلى معرفة طبيعة المرض يستعمل جميع الؤسائل التي يضعها العلم تحت تصرفه كما يجب علية ان يستعمل الوسائل المتاحة والتي تساعدة على الكشف عن حالة المريض مثل السماعة الطبية، والصور الاشعاعية، والتحاليل المخبرية، والفحوصات الميكروسكوبية وغيرها من الاجهزة والالات الحديثة، ولا يعفى الطبيب من المسؤولية في حالة عدم اسعماله لمثل هذه الوسائل الا اذا كانت حالة المريض لا تسمح لاستعمال هذه الوسائل او كانت الظروف االموجود بها المريض لا تؤهل لذلك كوجودة في مكان مهجور او منعزل. 
ثانيا: اختيار طريقة العلاج وتأتي هذه المرحلة بعد قيام الطبيب بتشخيص المرض، وهي وصف العلاج وتحديد الطريقة الملائمة له، ويجب ان ان يكون هذا الوصف للعلاج ضمن الاصول العلمية الثابتة وعلى الطبيب ان يبذل الجهود الصادقة اليقظة في طريقة اختيار العلاج، فالطبيب حين يصف العلاج ويحدد طريقة تناوله للمريض فانه لا يلتزم بنتيجة شفاء المريض وانما يلتزم ببذل العناية اللازمة في اختيار الدواء والعلاج الملائمين لحالة المريض بهدف التوصل إلى شفاءه وتخفيف الآمة. 
ثالثا: التدخل الجراحي يلتزم الطبيب قبل القيام بإجراء العملية الجراحية القيام بالفحص الشامل الذي تستدعية حالة المريض وتقتضية طبيعة الجراحة، فالطبيب ملزم قبل ان يقوم باي تدخل علاجي ان يشرح ويبين للمريض باسلوب سهل ومفهوم طبيعة المرض وطرق المعالجة ونسبة النجاح والمضاعفات المحتملة والمخاطر التي يمكن ان تنتج في حالة عدم المعالجة وباسلوب يتناسب مع قدراته الجسمية والعقلية والنفسية. 
ويلتزم الطبيب اثناء القيام بإجراء العملية الجراحية ببذل اقصى الجهود الطبية المتفقة مع الاصول العلمية المستقرة كما يلزم الطبيب ايضا عند انتهائه من اجراء العملية بمتابعة حالة المريض متابعة حثيثة ودقيقة. 
رابعا: تحرير الوصفة الطبية تعد الوصفة الطبية الوثيقة التي تثبت وجود العلاقة بين المريض والطبيب والتي يدون فيها الطبيب نوع العلاج المقرر وطريقة استعمالة ويجب ان يحررها الطبيب على نحو دقيق ومقروء وكامل ويجب عليه ان يراعي الاحتياطات اللازمة لذلك . 


المطلب الثالث الحالات التي يلتزم بها الطبيب بتحقيق نتيجة 
اذا كانت القاعدة العامة هي التزام الطبيب ببذل العناية، الا انه في حالات استثنائية يقع على عاتق الطبيب التزاما محددا هو التزم بتحقيق نتيجة تتمثل في سلامة المريض، وهذا لا يعني ان يلتزم الطبيب بشفاء المريض بل يلتزم بان لا يعرضة للاذى من جراء ما يستعملة من ادوات او اجهزة او ما يعطية من ادوية، وبان لا ينقل اليه مرض اخر نتيجة العدوى من جراء المكان او ما ينقلة اليه من دم او غير ذلك وساقوم في هذا المطلب بتبيان الحالات التي يلتزم فيها الطبيب بتحقيق نتيجة والمتمثلة فيما يلي: 
أولاً: نقل الدم قد تقتضي حالة المريض الصحية نقل الدم اليه، وفي هذه الحالة يقع على الطبيب وبالتحديد طبيب التحليل وبنك الدم التزاما محددا بتحقيق نتيجة، تتمثل في سلامة المريض عن طريق نقل الدم النقي للمريض والذي يتوافق مع فصيلة دمه، فيجب ان يكون سليما خاليا من المرض، وبعبارة أخرى فإن الطبيب في هذه الحالة يلتزم بالتزام محدد، هو اعطاء وتقديم دم مناسب وسليم. ولا يستطيع الطبيب التخلص من المسؤولية، اذا ما قام باعطاء المريض دم فاسد او ملوث، الا اذا اثبت قيام السبب الاجنبي الذي لا يد له فيه، ولا يكفي منه ان يثبت انه قام ببذل العناية الواجبة . وما يطلبة المريض من الطبيب في هذا النطاق، ليس مجرد بذل جهود لتعيين فصيلة دمه او حصوله على دم سليم، بل يتطلب منه تحديد فصيله دمه على نحو دقيق، وان يقدم له دما خاليا من الميكروبات والجراثيم. 
ويرجع الضرر الذي يصيب المريض، إلى تقصير بنك الدم في فحص الدم الذي قدمة، الإ أن المريض لا يستطيع الرجوع مباشرة على مدير بنك الدم، وذلك لانتقاء العلاقة التعاقدية بينهما، الا وفقا لقواعد المسؤولية التقصيرية، ويستطيع المريض ان يرجع على طبيبه، الذي اتفق معه بموجب العقد على ان يقدم له دما سليما يتفق مع فصيلة دمه، والتزامه في هذه الحالة هو التزام بتحقيق نتيجة . 
وقد قضت محكمة إستئناف تولوز الفرنسية في حكم صادر لها، "بان الطبيب الذي يحلل دم المريض لتحديد فصيلته ملزم بتحقيق نتيجة، وتقوم مسؤولية اذا أخطأ في تحديده دون الحاجة إلى اثبات الخطأ في تحليله، اذ أن مثل هذا التحديد يجرى فنياً وفقا لقواعد دقيقة وثابتة، يجب أن تؤدي حتما إلى نتيجة سليمة". 
وما ينطبق على نقل الدم ينطبق ايضا على السوائل الاخرى التي تعطى للمريض، مثل الامصال والجلوكوز وغيرها، حيث يقع على عاتق الطبيب التزام بتحقيق نتيجة، وهي عدم الحاق الضرر بالمريض نتيجة تقديمة لهذه السوائل. 
ثانيا: التحاليل الطبية تعتبر هذه التحاليل من العمليات التي تقع على محل محدد تحديدا دقيقا، لذا فإن التزام الطبيب بالنسبة للتحاليل العادية التزاما بتحقيق نتيجة وهي سلامة التحليل ودقته، وتقوم مسؤولية الطبيب بمجرد حصول ضرر للمريض، ولا يستطيع الطبيب دفع المسؤولية عنه الإ باثبات السبب الاجنبي الذي لا يد له فيه. 
ويستثنى من ذلك التحاليل الدقيقة، كالتحاليل الخاصة بمرض السرطان، حيث يعتبر التزام الطبيب هو التزام ببذل عناية، والسبب في ذلك ان النتيجة احتمالية، ولا توجد فيها اصول علمية مستقرة ثابتة، كون هذه التحاليل دقيقة ولا يمكن الكشف عنها بسهولة. أما بخصوص التحصين ، فيقع على عاتق الطبيب الذي يقوم بعملية التحصين، التزام محدد وهو سلامة المادة التي تقدم، بحيث يجب ان لا تؤدي إلى الحاق الضرر بالشخص الذي تقدم له وهذا يعني انه يجب ان يتأكد الطبيب من سلامة المصل وخلوه من الجراثيم وان يعطى بصورة صحيحة، اما عن مدى فاعلية هذا المصل، فهو التزام ببذل عناية، ويبقى على الطبيب ان يبذل الجهود الصادقة واليقظة في اختياره للمطعوم بما يتفق مع الاصول العلمية الثابتة. وبالنسبة للتحصين الاجباري الذي تقوم به الدولة، فهي مكلفة بضمان سلامة المواطنين وتسأل الدولة عن ذلك باعتبارها متبوع. 
ثالثا: الادوات والاجهزة الطبية إن التقدم العلمي واستخدام الآلات والاجهزة الحديثة تنطوي على مخاطر للانسان، فقد يصاب المريض باضرار نتيجة أستخدام الطبيب المعالج للاجهزة والآلآت والادوات الطبية. 
إن الطبيب أثناء قيامة بمعالجة المريض قد يستخدم الاجهزة والادوات الطبية، فعليه ان يستخدم الآلآت والاجهزة السليمة التي لا تحدث ضررا للمريض، وهو ملزم بسلامة المريض عن الاضرار التي تلحق به، من جراء استخدام الآلآت والادوات الطبية اثناء عمليات العلاج او الجراحة، ومن الاضرار المقصودة التي تنشأ نتيجة وجود عيب او عطل بالاجهزة والادوات المذكورة، وبالتالي يقع على عاتق الطبيب التزام بضرورة استخدام الآلآت السليمة التي لا تحدث ضررا للمريض، وهذا الالتزام لا يعفي الطبيب من المسؤولية حتى ولو كان السبب في هذه الآلآت يرجع إلى صنعها، ولا يستطيع الطبيب التخلص من المسؤولية إلا أذا اثبت السبب الاجنبي الذي لا يد له فيه . وقد حكم القضاء الفرنسي بمسؤولية الطبيب عن وفاة المريض اثناء الجراحة، نتيجة انفجار حدث لتسرب الغاز من جهاز التخدير واشتعاله بشرارة خرجت منه . وكما حكم ايضا بمسؤولية الطبيب عن الاضرار التي اصابت المريض نتيجة سقوطه من فوق منضدة الفحص بسبب هبوطها المفاجئ او عند صعوده او نزوله عنها . 
رابعا: تركيبات الاعضاء الصناعية نتيجة للتقدم العلمي بدأ الانسان باستخدام الاعضاء الصناعية كوسيلة لتعويضه عما يفقده من اعضاءه الطبيعية وما يصاب منها بعجز او ضعف. وتشير عملية تركيب الاعضاء الصناعية المسؤولية الطبية من جانبين، جانب طبي يتمثل في مدى فاعلية العضو الصناعي وتناسبة مع حالة المريض وتعويضه عن النقص الموجود لديه وهنا يلتزم الطبيب ببذل عناية ولا تقوم مسؤوليته الا اذا ثبت تقصير من جانبه، والجانب الآخر هو مدى سلامة العضو الصناعي وجودته وهذه مسألة تقنية يكون التزام الطبيب فيها بتحقيق نتيجة وهي ضمان سلامة الجهاز او العضو الصناعي ودقته ومناسبته لجسم المريض، وعليه تقوم مسؤولية الطبيب إذا كان العضو ردئ الصنع او لا يتفق مع مقياس الجسم او سبب اضرار للمريض. وقد عرض أمر التركيبات الصناعية على القضاء وخاصة أمر اطباء الاسنان الذين يقومون بتركيب الاسنان الصناعية، وقد ذهب القضاء في هذا الصدد، إلى القول ان التزام طبيب الاسنان هو في حكم البائع للاسنان الصناعية وبالتالي يلزم بضمان العيوب الخفية، وان البيع هو بيع تحت شرط التجربة اي انه معلق على شرط واقف، يتمثل في قبول الاسنان بعد تجربتها، ويؤدي تخلف هذا الشرط إلى اعتبار العقد كأنه لم يكن . ولقد أنتقد الفقه تحليل القضاء، لانه يتنافى مع طبيعة عمل طبيب الاسنان، وذهب إلى ان الطبيب في الجانب التقني من عمله يلتزم بتحقيق نتيجة، الا وهي سلامة الاسنان الصناعية وملائمتها لفم المريض، ويسأل الطبيب في حالة اذا ما اصاب الاسنان اي خلل، وهناك حكم حديث قضت به محكمة ديجون الفرنسية في حكم صادر لها عام 1952 "يقوم بين الطبيب والعميل لتقديم جهاز الاسنان، عقد ليس فقط ببذل عناية ولكن تحقيق نتيجة يفرض على الاول من ناحية المداواه الامينه واليقظة والمطابقة للأصول العلمية الحاضرة، لوضع وحفظ (الطاقم) ومن ناحية اخرى، تقديم الاسنان في شكل وفي حالة وباوصاف يمكن ان تحل محل الاسنان الطبيعية والاخلال بهذا الالتزام الاخير، ولو عن غير قصد يقيم المسئوولية العقدية على الطبيب فيجب عليه، على الخصوص بتعويض العميل اذا كان له فم طبيعي، ونبة الطبيب بملاحظات متكررة في حالة الاسنان الصناعية". 
خامسا: الادوية والعلاجات الطبية بعد قيام الطبيب بفحص المريض وتشخيص المرض، فانه يقوم بوصف العلاج المناسب له، ويجب على الطبيب ان يبذل العناية اللازمة في وصف العلاج المناسب، ومع ذلك فقد يحصل للمريض بعض الاضرار بسبب الادوية التي يتعاطاها، مما قد يثير مسؤولية الطبيب او الصيدلي او حتى الشركة الصانعة لها، او مسؤوليتهم مجتمعين. 
فالطبيب عند كتابته العلاج، فانه يلتزم ببذل العناية اليقظة الصادقة في ان يكون الدواء مناسبا لعلاج المريض، ولا يلتزم بشفاء المريض، ولا تقوم مسؤولية في هذه الحالة إلا إذا ثبت التقصير من جانبة وذلك اما بالاهمال في اختيار العلاج او خطئه في وصفه، او طريقة تناوله، كالطبيب الذي يصف مادة ذات خصائص سامة دون أن يبين كمية العلاج الواجب تعاطيها وشروط تعاطيها، ومثال ذلك كالطبيب الذي يكتب وصفة العلاج بصيغة غير مقروءه وتثير اللبس لدى الصيدلي فيصرف دواءا مختلفا يترتب عليه وفاة المريض. كما وقد يقوم الطبيب بتقديم الدواء للمريض في عيادته او مستشفاه الخاص، وهنا يقع على الطبيب بالاضافة إلى التزامه السابق ببذل العناية، التزاما آخر بالسلامة، وهو التزم بتحقيق نتيجة، الا وهي عدم اعطاء المريض ادوية فاسدة او ضارة، ولا يستطيع الطبيب دفع المسؤولية الا اذا اثبت السبب الاجنبي . وقد أقام القضاء مسؤولية الطبيب الذي قام بإعطاء المريض حقنه لمعالجته من مرض جلدي، ترتب عليها صعوبة في حركة عضلاته" . 
أما بالنسبة إلى الصيدلي، فان التزامه هو التزام بتحقيق نتيجة إذ انه مدين بالتزام محدد، يتجلى بتقديم او بيع ادوية صالحة وسليمة، ولا تشكل بطبيعتها خطرا على حياة المرضى الذين يتعاطونها. 
ويبرز هذا الالتزام جليا في حالة قيام الصيدلي بتركيب الدواء بنسب معينة، اذ يسأل الصيدلي عن اي خلل في التركيب او فساد عناصره وما يترتب على ذلك من اضرار وتسممات من اي نوع للمريض . 
وقد قضت محكمة النقض المصرية، بأنه لا باحة عمل الطبيب أو الصيدلي يشترط ان يكون العمل الذي يقوم به مطابقا للاصول العملية الثابتة والمقررة في علم الطب، فاذا فرط احدهما في اتباع هذه الاصول وجبت عليه المسؤولية. 
وقد يقتصر دور الصيدلي على بيع الادوية التي تورد اليه من الصانع، وهو قادر من الناحية العملية وبحكم مؤهلاته العلمية التحقق من صحة وسلامة الادوية التي تورد اليه، وهذا كله لا يمنع من اقامة مسؤولية الصيدلي الذي يقوم ببيع الادوية دون التأكد من سلامتها، وكما انه يستطيع الرجوع بدعوى المسؤولية على الصانع اذا كان العيب القائم بالادوية يرجع لصناعتها وانتاجها، وكما يشترك ايضا الصيدلي مع الصانع اذا كان على علم بفساد الادوية او عدم صلاحيتها واستمر مع ذلك في بيعها. واذا كان الاصل ان يضمن الصيدلي سلامة الادوية التي يبيعها او يركبها ونفس الشي بالنسبة للصانع، الا انهما لا يضمنان فعالية تلك الادوية ومدى نجاحها في العلاج، اذ ان الالتزام الذي يقع على عاتقها في هذه الحالة هو التزام ببذل عناية وهو تقديم الدواء والعلاج المتفق مع الاصول العلمية الثابتة بهدف شفاء المريض، وهو يشترك في هذا المجال مع الطبيب في التزامة ببذل العناية اللازمة. 
وقد تثور مسألة اخرى حول قيام الصيدلي ببيع الدواء مباشرة للمريض وعلى عاتقة الشخصي دون ان يكون هناك امر من الطبيب، بغض النظر عن قيام الصيدلي باختيار الدواء، او كون المريض طلب هذا الدواء بالذات، وفي هذه الحالة يمكن قيام مسؤولية الصيدلي عما قام به من فعل الحق ضرر بالمريض . 
سادسا: عمليات التجميل نظرا للتطورات العلمية والتقدم التكنولوجي في علم الطب اصبح الطب الجراحي لا يقتصر على الجراحة العلاجية لعلاج الامراض فحسب، بل يوجد إلى جانبها جراحة اخرى وهي جراحة التجميل او الجراحة لتحسين صورة الجسم وهي التي، لا يكون الغرض منها علاج المريض بل ازالة تشوهات في الجسم، وجاءت جراحة التجميل تلبية ضرورية وعملية لتطور الحياة وما صاحبها من حوادث كالحروق واصابات العمل والاصابات الناتجة عن استخدام وسائل المواصلات من طائرات، وسيارات، وكذلك الاصابات الناتجة عن مختلف الالعاب الرياضية. 
اتجة القضاء في البداية إلى اعتبار ان مجرد الاقدام على العلاج بقصد التجميل يعتبر خطأ في حد ذاته ويتحمل الطبيب كافة الاضرار الناشئة عن العلاج حتى وان تم اجراءه بطريقة وفقا لقواعد الفن الطبي، وسلك القضاء هذا المسلك وذلك لعدم وجود ما يبين جراحة التجميل التي تنطوي على المخاطر لمجرد اصلاح شكل الانسان ودون وجود ضرورة تستدعي شفاءه من مرض او فائدة تعود عليه . وقد قضت محكمة استئناف باريس بان "مجرد الاقدام على علاج لا يقصد به الا تجميل من اجري له، خطأ في ذاته يتحمل الطبيب بسببة كل الاضرار التي تنشئ عن العلاج، وليس بذى شأن ان يكون العلاج قد اجري طبقا لقواعد العلم والفن الصحيحين". 
وقد عدل القضاء عن هذا الموقف بحيث تم اخضاع جراحة التجميل لنفس المبادئ العامة في المسؤولية التي تخضع لها العمليات الجراحية بوجه عام. وثار خلاف حول طبيعة التزام طبيب التجميل، حيث ذهب فريق من الفقهاء إلى وجوب اعتبار هذا النوع من الجراحة التزاما بتحقيق نتيجة، بحيث تقوم مسؤوليتة عند فشل العملية، مالم يقم الدليل على انتفاء العلاقة السببية بين فعله وبين الضرر الناشئ . وذهب فريق اخر من الفقهاء إلى اعتبار ان التزام جراح التجميل هو التزام ببذل عناية وليس التزام بتحقيق نتيجة، وهذا ما اجمع عليه القضاء المصري والفرنسي ، اذ يتكون عقد بين الطبيب والشخص، يلتزم الاول بمقتضاة ببذل العناية والاهتمام الذين تقتتضيها الظروف القائمة ويتفقان مع الاصول العلمية الثابتة. وأرى في هذا المقام ان التزام الطبيب في هذا النوع من العمليات هو التزام ببذل عناية لا بتحقيق نتيجة، لان هذا النوع لا يختلف عن الاعمال الطبية التي يقصد منها شفاء المريض والطبيب غير ملزم بشفاء المريض وانما ملزم ببذل العناية الازمة لشفائة.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفعل الضار (الخطأ الطبي) يخضع الخطأ الطبي للمعيار العام في تحديد الخطأ في المسؤولية المدنية، الا ان الطبيعة الخاصة والفنية للعمل الطبي وما ينطوي عليه من خطورة تثير التسأول حول مفهوم الخطأ الطبي وخصائصة من جهة، وصور تطبيقات هذا الخطأ من جهة اخرى، لذى ساقوم في هذا المبحث بتناول ماهية الخطأ الطبي ومعياره في مطلب اول، وفي مطلب ثاني اتناول صور الخطأ الطبي الاكثر شيوعا. 
المطلب الاول ماهية الخطأ الطبي ومعياره 
يعرف البعض الخطأ بانه انحراف ايجابي او سلبي في سلوك المدين ويعرفة الفقية بلانيول الخطأ، بانه الاخلال بالتزام سابق، ويحصر الالتزامات التي يعتبر الاخلال بها خطأ في اربعة أنواع، الامتناع عن العنف، الكف عن الغش، الاحجام عن عمل لم تتهيأ له الاسباب من قوة او مهارة، واليقظة في تأديب واجب الرقابة على الاشخاص والاشياء. ويعرفة سافاتيية بانه اخلال بواجب تبين لمن اخل به انه اخل بواجب . 
ويمكن القول ان الخطأ في المسؤولية التقصيرية هو اخلال بالتزام قانوني، اما الخطأ في المسؤولية العقدية هو اخلال بالتزام عقدي، والالتزام العقدي اما ان يكون بتحقيق نتيجة واما ان يكون التزام ببذل عناية، اما الالتزام القانوني فهو دائما التزام ببذل عناية وهو ان يصطنع الشخص في سلوكة اليقظة والتبصر والحذر حتى لا يضر بالغير، فاذا انحرف عن هذا السلوك الواجب، وكان من الممكن التمييز انه يدرك انه انحرف، كان هذا الانحراف خطأ يستوجب المسؤولية التقصيرية. وينطوي ركن الخطأ في المسؤولية التقصيرية على ركنين: الركن الاول مادي والذي يتمثل بالانحراف او التعدي، والركن الاخر معنوي وهو الادراك والتمييز. ويقيم المشرع الاردني المسؤولية على اساس الضرر وليس على اساس الخطأ، فأساس المسؤولية موضوعي قوامه الضرر وبالتالي فان الفعل الذي يؤدي إلى الضرر بذاتة هو وحدة الذي يستوجب الضمان في الفقة الاسلامي والقانون المدني الاردني والقوانين التي استمدت احكامها من احكام الفقة الاسلامي، لذا نجد ان نصوص المواد التي تتعلق بالفعل الضار بالقانون المدني الاردني تقتصر على العنصر المادي فقط وهو التعدي، وبالتالي يسأل كل من احدث الضرر حتى ولو كان غير مدرك او مميز للعمل الذي قام به . يعرف الخطأ الطبي بانه عدم قيام الطبيب بالالتزامات الخاصة التي فرضتها عليه مهنة الطب، او هو كل تقصير في مسلك الطبيب، وحيث ان الالتزام الذي يقع على عاتق الطبيب من حيث المبدأ هو التزام ببذل عناية، فان مضمون هذا الالتزام هو بذل الجهود الصادقة واليقظة التي تتفق مع الاصول العلمية الثابتة، والتي تتفق مع الظروف القائمة بهدف شفاء المريض وتحسين حالتة الصحية، وكل اخلال بهذا الالتزام يشكل خطأ طبيا يثير مسؤولية الطبيب، وكذلك يسأل الطبيب الذي يقوم بالمعالجة عن كل تقصير من جانبة اذا كان ذلك لا يقع من طبيب وسط في نفس مستواه المهني وفي نفس الظروف التي احاطت بالطبيب المسؤول . 
وهذا يعني ان المعيار الذي يقاس به خطأ الطبيب هو معيار موضوعي يقيس الفعل على اساس سلوك معين يختلف من حالة إلى اخرى وهو سلوك الشخص المعتاد، اي ان القاضي في سبيل تقدير خطأ الطبيب في علاج مريض معين يقيس سلوكة على سلوك طبيب اخر من نفس المستوى، سواء طبيب عام او مختص. 
درجات الخطأ اولاً: الخطأ العمد، ارادة الفعل وارادة النتيجة ويمكن تعريفة بانه الاخلال بالتزام قانوني بقصد الاضرار بالغير، اي اتجاه الارادة إلى احداث الضرر ولا يكفي اتجاهها إلى ارتكاب الفعل لذاته اذا لم تتجه الارادة لاحداث النتائج الضارة، لذلك فان الخطأ العمدي يتكون من عنصرين الاول مادي وهو الاخلال بالواجب (الالتزام)، والثاني معنوي (نفسي) وهو قصد الاضرار بالغير. 
ثانيا: خطأ الاهمال: ارادة الفعل دون النتيجة ويمكن تعريفة بانه الاخلال بالتزام قانوني دون قصد الاضرار بالغير، وتتفاوت درجات الاهمال فقد يكون خطأ الاهمال خطأ جسيما وقد يكون خطأ يسيرا. والخطأ الجسيم هو الخطأ الذي يقع فيه حتى أكثر الناس اهمالا بحيث لا يقع الا من شخص شديد الغباء عديم الاكتراث، وعرفة البعض بانه الاهمال او عدم التبصر الذي بلغ حدا من الجسامة يجعل له اهمية خاصة، واذا كان الخطأ العمدي ينطوي على سوء نية، فان الخطأ الجسيم لا ينطوي عليها، ولكن مع ذلك لا يعتي ازالة وصف الخطأ الجسيم ويسأل مرتكب الفعل عن خطاءه الذي سبب ضررا للغير. وقد يشترك شخصان في الضرر احدهما ارتكب خطأ عمدي والآخر ارتكب خطأ غير عمدي، وفي هذه الحالة فإن الخطأ العمدي يجب الخطأ الغير عمدي، اي ان مرتكب الخطأ العمدي هو المسؤول فقط . ويذهب بعض الفقهاء إلى وجوب التفرقة والتمييز في مزاولة المهنة بين الخطأ العادي والخطأ المهني، فالخطأ العادي هو ما يصدر من الطبيب صاحب المهنة عند مزاولته مهنته دون ان يكون لهذا الخطأ علاقة بالاصول الفنية لهذه المهنة، كاجراء العملية في حالة سكر او الاهمال في تخدير المريض قبل العملية، ومعيار هذا الخطأ هو معيار الخطأ المعروف وهو الانحراف عن السلوك للرجل العادي. اما الخطأ المهني فهو خطأ يتصل بالاصول الفنية للمهنة كما اذا اخطأ الطبيب في تشخيص المرض، ولا يسأل الطبيب في نظر هؤلاء الفقهاء عن الخطأ المهني الا اذا كان خطأ جسيم . واستقر القضاء في بادئ الامر على ان يسأل الطبيب عن خطئه العادي في جميع درجاته وصوره يسيرا كان ام جسيما، اما بالنسبة للخطأ المهني او الفني فان الطبيب لا يسأل الا عن خطأه الجسيم . 
وقد تدق التفرقة بين الخطأ الفني والخطأ العادي للطبيب كخطأ الطبيب الذي لا يأمر بنقل المريض إلى المستشفى في الوقت المناسب اذا لا يسهل وصفة خطأ عادي او خطأ فني، وكذلك اذا باشر الطبيب عملية جراحية خطيرة لا لغرض علاجي بل لمجرد ازالة عيوب طبيعية لا اثر لها بالصحة اطلاقا. 
ونظرا لدقة التفرقة بين نوعي الخطأ العادي والفني وعدم وجود مبرر قوي يسندها، بالاضافة إلى تطور فكرة المسؤولية والميل إلى توفير حماية أكبر للمضرور فان القضاء في فرنسا ومصر قد عدل عن فكرة التفرقة ، فاذا كان الطبيب او غيره من الرجال الفنيين في حاجة إلى الحماية من الاخطاء الفنية، والواجب اعتبار الرجل الفني مسؤولا عن خطئه المهني مسؤوليته عن خطئة العادي فيسأل في هذا وذاك حتى عن خطئة اليسير، لذا اصبح الطبيب مسؤولا عن خطئة مهما كان نوعة سواء كان فني او غير فني، جسيما او يسيرا. 
فابالنسبة للقضاء الفرنسي قضت محكمة النقض في احد احكامها "ان هاتين المادتين (1382، 1383 من القانون المدني الفرنسي) قد قررتا قاعدة عامة إلى قاعدة ضرورة اسناد الخطأ إلى المسؤول لامكان الزامة بتعويض الضرر الذي ينشأ عن فعلة بل حتى عن مجرد اهماله وعدم تبصرة، وان هذه القاعدة تسري على جميع الناس مهما كانت مراكزهم وصناعاتهم دون استثناء، الا في الحالات التي نص عليها القانون بصفة خاصة، وانه لا يوجد اي استثناء من هذا القبيل بالنسبة للاطباء، وانه مما لا شك فيه ان المحكمة تتطلب من القاضي الا يوغل في فحص النظريات والاساليب الطبية، وانه توجد قواعد عامة يمليها حسن التبصر وسلامة الذوق وتجب مراعاتها في كل مهنة، وان الاطباء فيما يتعلق بذلك خاضعون للقانون العام كغيرهم من الناس". 
وبات الاتجاه في القضاء المصري واضحا حيث "قضت محكمة استئناف مصر بان مسؤولية الطبيب تخضع للقواعد العامة متى تحقق وجود خطأ مهما كان نوعة سواء كان خطأ فني او غير فني جسيم اويسير، لهذا فانه يصح الحكم على الطبيب الذي يرتكب الخطأ اليسير ولو ان هذا الخطأ له مسحة طبية ظاهرة ولا يتمتع طبيب باي استثناء، ويجب على القاضي فقط ان يتثبت من وجود هذا الخطأ وان يكون هذا الخطأ ثابتا ثبوتا كافيا لدية". 
وقضت محكمة النقض المصرية "بان الطبيب يسأل عن كل تقصير في مسلكة الطبي لا يقع من طبيب يقظ في مستواه المهني وجد في نفس الظروف الخارجية التي احاطت بالطبيب المسؤول، كما يسأل عن خطئة العادي اي كانت جسامتة". 
والمعيار الذي يقاس بة الخطأ المهني هو معيار فني موضوعي معيار شخص من اواسط رجال الفن ومثل هذا الشخص لا يجوز له ان يخطئ فيما استقرت علية اصول مهنتة، والاصول المستقرة للمهنة وهي مالم تعد محلا للمناقشة بين اصحاب هذه المهنة بل ان جمهورهم يسلمون بها ولا يقبلون فيها جدالاً، ومن ثم ان الخروج على هذه الاصول المستقرة خطأ يوجب المسؤولية، وتقضي المحاكم بان يسأل الطبيب عن خطئة في العلاج اذا كان الخطأ ظاهرا لا يحتمل نقاشا فنيا تختلف فية الاراء، فان وجدت مسائل علمية يتجادل فيها الاطباء ويختلفون عليها ورأى الطبيب اتباع نظرية قال بها العلماء ولم يستقر عليها الرأي فلا لوم عليه وعلى القضاء ان يتفادى النظر في المناقشات الفنية عند تقدير مسؤولية الاطباء، اذ ليست مهمة القضاء المفاضلة بين طرق العلاج المختلف عليها، بل ان مهمتة قاصرة على التثبت من خطأ الطبيب المعالج . 
المطلب الثاني صور الخطأ الطبي 
ان استقصاء صور عملية وتطبيقية للخطأ الطبي تبدو من خلال تتبع العلاقة بين المريض والطبيب منذ بداية العلاقة، فيبدأ الامر اولا بمعرفة توافر الرضا بصدد العمل الطبي سواء اكان من قبل الطبيب او المريض ويأتي بعد ذلك مرحلة فحص المريض وتشخيص المرض ووصف العلاج ومباشرتة، وقد يستدعي الامر تدخل جراحي وما ينطوي عليه ذلك من حساسية خاصة بسبب تداخل عدة عوامل كالفحص الاولى والتشخيص والتخدير والطبيعة الفنية للعمل والاستعانة بالكوادر الطبية الاخرى وما إلى ذلك من الامور التي تعد من الوازم العمل الطبي واساعرض لبعض صور الخطأ الطبي الاكثر شيوعا في الحياة العملية التي يمكن ان تصدر خلال المراحل والفروض السابقة. 
أولاً: امتناع الطبيب عن معالجة المريض ان دعوة الطبيب لعلاج المريض هي اولى مراحل العلاقة بين الطبيب والمريض، ويثور في هذا الصدد مجموعة من التساؤلات، فهل الطبيب ملزم بتلبية دعوة المريض؟ وهل له رفض التعاقد مع المريض؟ وهل تترتب عليه اية مسؤولية في حال رفض تلبية الدعوة؟ 
الاصل ان الطبيب كسائر المواطنين له كامل الحرية في ممارسة مهنته وبالطريقة التي يحبذ، اذ له الحق في قبول او رفض الدعوة للعلاج. فالعلاقة بين الطبيب والمريض علاقة تعاقدية يلزم فيها رضا كل من الطرفين، ولا يوجد ما يلزم الطبيب بتقديم العلاج للمرضى الذين يطلبون المساعدة، ولا يعد الشخص مخطئا الا اذا اخل بواجب يفرضة عليه القانون او الاتفاق، وهذا ما كان مستقر علية في الفقة والقضاء ، حيث ان الطبيب غير ملزم بتلبية دعوة المريض لمعالجتة اذ له الحرية في قبول العلاج او رفضة، ولا يترتب على امتناعة اي مسؤولية وذلك لانعدام الرابطة السببية بين الضرر والخطأ، علاوة على ان هناك مبدأ هام في التشريعات الجنائية مفادة ان لا جريمة ولا عقوبة الا بنص، وان مجرد الامتناع لا يرتب مسؤولية مالم يوجد نص او عقد يوجب العمل. 
والقول بغير ذلك يتنافى مع مبدأ الحرية التي يتمتع بها الطبيب، فكما ان رضا المريض شرط لازم فان الطبيب كذلك لا يعتبر ملزما بالعلاج الا بعد قبولة، وعليه لا يعد امتناعة سببا لاقامة المسؤولية عن هذا الامتناع، حتى ان القضاء والى عهد قريب كان يقضي بان من حق الطبيب ان يمتنع عن اجابة دعوة المريض دون اي مسؤولية، حتى ولو لم يوجد طبيب اخر يمكن ان يكون بديلا عنه. وكان اجتهاد محكمة شاتورو الفرنسية عام 1908 "ان من حق الطبيب ان يمتنع عن اجابة دعوة المريض دون ان يتعرض إلى اي جزاء جنائي او مدني لان مهنة الطب هي مهنة حرة، وله مطلق الحرية في اختيار عملائه". وقد كان لهذا الاتجاه اثار سلبية لاسيما في الارياف حيث لا يوجد في كثير من الاحيان الا طبيب واحد فاذا رفض معالجة المريض فانه يحرم هذا المريض من العناية الطبية التي يمكن ان تنقذه من الموت. لذلك تراجع الفقة والقضاء عن المبدأ السابق والمتمثل في حرية الطبيب بالامتناع، وظهرت اتجاهات حديثة تنادي في نسبية الحقوق ووظيفتها الاجتماعية، مما كان له اثر فعال في تقييد الحرية المطلقة للطبيب، حيث ان هناك واجب انساني وادبي على الطبيب اتجاه المرضى والمجتمع الذي يحيا فيه، تفرضة عليه اصول ومقتضيات العمل الطبي. 
فرغم التسليم في حرية الطبيب في مزاولة مهنته الا انه يجب الا يستعملها الا في حدود الغرض الاجتماعي الذي اعترف له بها والا يعتبر مستعسفا في استعمال حقة، وعليه فان اقرار مسؤولية الطبيب الممتنع متى كان سبب امتناعة يلحق ضرر بالغير، فان هذا الامر يتطلب وجود نيه الاضرار بالغير وهذه النية يمكن استخلاصها من ظروف الحال كوجود المريض في مكان ناء ولا يوجد سوى طبيب معين لانقاذه وعلاجه، او اذا طلب المريض العلاج في ساعة متأخرة من الليل ولا يوجد في هذه الساعة غيره، كذلك وجود المريض في حالة خطرة تستدعى التدخل السريع والفوري من الطبيب الحاضر. 
اعتبر الفقة والقضاء ان مجرد امتناع الطبيب في مثل هذه الحالات يشكل خطأ يستوجب المسؤولية وتطبق بشأن هذا الخطأ قواعد المسؤولية التقصيرية التي من شروطها ثبوت وجود ضرر نشأ من هذا الامتناع واثبات العلاقة السببية بين الامتناع والضرر. ومن الجدير بالذكر ان الطبيب الذي يعمل في مستشفى عام او مصلحة حكومية ليس له ان يرفض معالجة المرضى الذين ينبغي عليه معالجتهم، ونفس الحكم بالنسبة للطبيب الذي يتعاقد مع مؤسسة او رب عمل على علاج العاملين، فامتناع الطبيب عن العلاج هنا يثير مسؤوليتة التعاقدية التي لا مناص منها بل والتشدد فيها. خلاصة القول ان مسؤولية الطبيب تثور في حالة الامتناع عن العلاج اذا تم حصول ضرر بسبب هذا الامتناع، ويقع على عاتق المريض اثبات قيام العلاقة السببية بين امتناع الطبيب عن العلاج والضرر الذي لحق به. 
كما تقوم مسؤولية الطبيب الجنائية اذا كان الترك او الامتناع عن تقديم العلاج يشكل خطئا جنائيا، وقد نصت المادة (474) من قانون العقوبات الاردني "انه يعاقب بالحبس حتى شهر واحد والغرامة خمسة دنانير على كل شخص من اصحاب المهن او اهل الفن اذا امتنع دون عذر عن اغاثة او اجراء عملية" . 
كما تنص المادة (343) من نفس القانون على ان "من سبب موت احد عن اهمال او قلة احتراز او عدم مراعاة القوانين والانظمة عوقب بالحبس من ثلاثة شهور إلى ستة سنوات" . 
ثانيا: رضاء المريض بالعلاج ان حق المريض في العلاج من الحقوق الانسانية الاساسية كحقة في الحياة، ويعتبر رضاء المريض في العلاج هو الدافع الاساسي لبدء العلاج او المرحلة التنفيذية في مباشرة العلاج. 
يلزم لقيام الطبيب بالعلاج والعمليات الجراحية الحصول على رضا المريض بذلك وتخلف هذا الرضا قد يجعل الطبيب مخطئا ويحمله تبعة المخاطر الناشئة عن العلاج، ولا يعني رضاء المريض اعفاء الطبيب من المسؤولية، بل انه يسأل طبقا للقواعد العامة عن الخطأ الصادر منة اثناء العلاج. 
اجمع القضاء في فرنسا على ان الانسان هو الوحيد الذي له حق التصرف في جسمة وفي تقدير مالة من مخاطر، فاأقر في هذا النطاق انه يجب على الطبيب ان يطلع المريض بما يترتب على علاجة بنوع معين من الدواء، او ما قد يحدث من جراء عملية جراحية فيها اي قدر من الخطورة، فانه يجب على الطبيب – كقاعدة عامة عدم لالتجاء إلى علاج مريض او المساس بجسمة دون الحصول على رضاه سلفا، فهذا الرضاء يقتضية احترام الشخص لهذا الفرد، اذ لكل انسان حقوق مقدسة على جسمة لا يجوز المساس بها بغير رضائة ولو كان الدافع الية لصالح المريض. 
وتزداد اهمية الحصول على رضاء المريض كلما كان العلاج او التدخل الجراحي ينطوي على كثير من المخاطر، والتزام الطبيب بالحصول على موافقة المريض لا يقتصر على العلاج الذي يشير به فقط بل يجب على الطبيب ان يحيط المريض بكافة النتائج والمضاعفات التي قد تحدث بسبب ذلك العلاج. 
ولا يقصد برضى المريض الايجاب الصادر عنه بقبول العلاج، لدى طبيب ما او مستشفى، لانعقاد العقد الطبي بينهما بل ان الرضا المقصود هو الرضاء الخاص، بحيث يكون حصول الاذن بالرضاء مقدما من المريض ذاته، او من اهلة وذوية ممن هم اهلا لتنفيذه وخاصة في حالة اجراء عملية او علاج خطير او بتر عضو. ويبرر الفقة ضرورة الحصول على الرضا الخاص، لان المريض انسان حر، له حقوق مقدسة على جسمة وليس لاحد المساس بجسمة دون رضاه، لذا يجب ان يكون هذا الرضا واضحا وصريحا قبل البدء بالعلاج وان يستمر إلى وقت التدخل العلاجي من الطبيب وفي حالة اذا ما عدل المريض عن رضاه، فان الطبيب يسأل في حالة قيامة بالعلاج دون الحصول على رضاء المريض. تنص المادة الثانية من الدستور الطبي الاردني والمتعلقة بواجبات الطبيب تجاه المرضى على ان "كل عمل طبي يجب ان يستهدف مصلحة المريض المطلقة وأن تكون له ضرورة تبرره وان يتم برضائه او رضاء ولي أمره ان كان قاصرا او فاقداً لوعية" . 
وقد استقر الفقة على ان الطبيب لا يعفي من الحصول على الرضا مسبقا الا في حالات استثنائية وتتمثل في حالات العلاج العاجل كما في حالة المصاب بحادث سير، فعلى المريض هنا ان يتقبل ويتناول ما يقدمة له الطبيب من علاج وتطبيب، وان يرضخ للاجراءات العلاجية التي تستدعيها حالته، كالتصوير بالاشعة والموجات الكهربائية واخذ العينات المخبرية. 
واما عن وقت الرضا فانة يجب ان يكون سابقا للعلاج او اجرائه وهو اما ان يكون صريحا او ضمنيا حيث يمكن في حالة العلاج اعتبار دخول المريض إلى عيادة المريض ودفع مقابل الكشفية ليس الا مظهرا ودليل على القبول والرضى، على الرغم من ان شروط العقد غير مبينة كتابيا لان مواصفات العمل وشروطة واصول المهنة واعرافها هي التي تحدد مثل هذه الشروط. 
ويجب ان لا ننسى في هذا المقام ان الرضا يجب ان يصدر من صاحب العلاقة (المريض نفسه) في حالة اذا ما كان كامل الاهلية وبالغ راشد عاقل، وكانت حالتة تسمح له بالتعبير عن رضائه، ويكفي ان يصدر الرضا مما له سلطة قانونية او من ممثلية القانونيين او اهلة القريبين في حالة اذا ما كان المريض غير اهل للتعبير عن رضائه كأن يكون فاقدا للوعي . وقد جاء في حكم صادر عن محكمة بيروت "يجيز القانون العمليات الجراحية، والعلاجات الطبية المنطبقة على اصول الفن، شرط ان تجرى برضى العليل، او رضا ممثليهم الشرعيين او في حالة الضرورة الماسة". وعلى الرغم من كل ما سبق فاننا نؤكد ان رضا المريض لا يعني اعفاء الطبيب من المسؤولية التي تنشأ عن اخطاءه في العلاج او الجراحة بل يسأل طبقا للقواعد العامة لان الاخلال بالالتزامات المتعلقة بسلامة الجسم البشري هي من النظام العام. 
ويقع عبء اثبات الرضا على عاتق الطبيب المباشر للعمل وله ان يستفيد من ظروف الحال وواقع ما جرى معه والقرائن المحيطة ليستطيع استخلاص الرضا وذلك في حالة انتفاء الرضا الصريح، ومن الصور الدالة على الرضا الضمني ان يقوم المريض بدفع اجور العملية او جزء منها مسبقا او لاحقا لانتهاء العمل الجراحي. 
ثالثا: الخطأ الطبي في التشخيص ان التشخيص له اهمية خاصة باعتباره مرحلة تسبق مراحل العلاج وهذه المرحلة من اهم وادق هذه المراحل جميعا ففيها يحاول الطبيب معرفة ماهية المرض ودرجة خطورته وتاريخه وتطورة مع جميع ما يؤثر فيه من ظروف المريض من حيث ناحيته الصحية وسوابقة المرضية وأثر الوراثة فية، ثم يقرر بناء على ما يجتمع لدية من كل ذلك، نوع المرض الذي يشكو منه المريض ودرجة تقدمة، ولتحديد الخطأ في التشخيص يستلزم الوقوف على امرين اولهما: الاهمال في التشخيص، وثانيهما: الغلط العلمي الذي يقع فية الطبيب. أولاً: الاهمال في التشخيص ان تشخيص المرض أول اعمال الطبيب فعلى ضوء ذلك يتحدد تعاملة مع المريض وطريقة علاجة، وان اي خطأ في تلك المرحلة الهامة والرئيسية يستتبع نتائج قد لا تحمد عقباها، وفي هذه المرحلة بالذات ومنها تبدأ المسؤولية الطبية وان اي تسرع في البت وتقرير حالة المريض قد يوقع الطبيب في خطأ التشخيص. فيجب على الطبيب اثناء قيامة في تشخيص المرض اللجوء إلى الفحوصات العلمية والعملية كالفحص الميكروسكوبي والتحاليل بانواعها والتصوير بالاشعة، وله ان يستعين باطباء اخرين من ذوي الاختصاص، فاذا اهمل الطبيب في اتخاذ الاحتياطات الضرورية التي تبعدة عن مواطن الخطأ كان مسؤولا عن الاضرار الناجمة عن اخطائه في التشخيص، وفي هذا الصدد ذهبت محكمة السين الابتدائية في فرنسا "بانه في حالة الشك بالتشخيص يجب الالتجاء إلى الطرق العلمية للتحقق من الحالة المرضية، ويمكن القول ان الطبيب يحاسب عن جميع الاخطاء التي تقع في التشخيص وخاصة اذا كان ذلك الخطأ لا يقع من طبيب معتاد من اواسط رجال الطب وفي الظروف العادية للتشخيص وعلى هذا يلزم الطبيب ببذل اقصى الجهد للتحقق من نوعية المرض والوقوف على حقيقة ما يعانية المريض، وذلك بعنايته بالتشخيص ويكون ذلك باتباع احدث ما توصل الية العلم وفن الطب من وسائل كشف مما هو متاح، والا فانه يسأل عن اي تقصير في مساعية بهذا الخصوص فيما اذا كان تشخيصة مخالفا او بعيدا عن حالة المريض حقيقته. اما الحالات التي لا يمكن ان تساعد فيها الاعراض الظاهرة فيها عن كشف حقيقة المرض، كوجود التهابات يصعب معها تحديد حالة المرض، او ان الحالة لم تكن ذات جدوى للاستعانة بها فان الطبيب لا يسأل من حيث المبدأ. ثانيا: الغلط العلمي هناك العديد من النظريات العلمية الطبية لا تزال محل خلاف بين العلماء والاطباء، فاذا ما رجح الطبيب رأى على اخر واخطأ في التشخيص نتيجة لتشابة الاعراض المرضية والتي تستعصي على أكثر الاطباء علما ودراية، ففي هذه الحالات يبقى الطبيب في منأى من المسؤولية متى كان الخطأ الذي وقع فيه بسبب تشابة الاعراض، ويمكن ان يقع في ذلك الطبيب الوسط الذي وجد في نفس الظروف، ولكن هذا لا يعني ان الغلط العلمي في التشخيص يغتفر مهما كان الغلط الصادر من الطبيب، لان اعتماد مبدأ كهذا فية مخالفة لما قلناه في معيار الخطأ الطبي، وانما يسأل الطبيب اذا لم يبذل جهودا صادقة يقظة تتفق مع الاصول العلمية الثابتة ماعدا الظروف الاستثنائية وعلى هذا ذهبت احدى المحاكم الفرنسية إلى القول " بان طبيب الاشعة الذي لا يكشف كسر في رأس عظمة الفخذ الذي اخذ له صورة مع ما اثبته الخبراء من وضوح اثر الكسر في تلك الصورة يدل بذلك على جهل تام بقراءته للصورة العظمية، جهل لا يغتفر علىالاخص من طبيب مختص، وعلى ذلك فان الطبيب يسأل كلما اخطأ في تشخيص المرض خطأ يدل على الجهل الفاضح للفن الطبي، مما يستدعي الفصل بين الجهل والرأي العلمي فنحاسب الطبيب في حالات الجهل دون الاجتهاد العلمي. ويمكن اجمال بعض حالات الخطأ في التشخيص في الامور التالية : 1. اذا كان الخطأ يشكل جهلا واضحا بالمبادئ الاولية للطب المتفق عليها من قبل الجميع والتي تعد الحد الادنى الذي يتفق مع اصول المهنة. 2. ان الغلط في التشخيص لا يشكل بالضرورة خطأ طبيا، فمثل هذا الغلط يمكن ان يثير مسؤولية الطبيب اذا كان عن جهل في الاوليات او عن اهمال في الفحص الطبي كأن يتم في طريقة سطحية وسريعة غير كاملة. 3. اذا كان الخطأ في التشخيص غير مغتفر، كما اذا كان علامات واعراض المرض ظاهرة بحيث لا تفوت على طبيب وسط من نفس مستوى من قام بالتشخيص. اذا كان الخطأ ينطوي على اهمال واضح من قبل الطبيب لا يتفق مع ماجرى علية العمل في مثل هذه الحالات، حيث يسأل الطبيب اذا كان خطئه في التشخيص راجعا الىعدم استعمال الوسائل الطبية الحديثة التي اتفق على استخدامها في مثل هذه الاحوال كالاشعة، والفحوصات المخبرية، 4. ولا يعفي الطبيب من المسؤولية في هذه الحالة الا اذا كانت حالة المريض لا تسمح باستعمال الوسيلة المتبعة او كانت الظروف الموجود بها المريض لا تؤهل لذلك. 5. ويٍسأل الطبيب ايضا اذا كان الخطأ في التشخيص راجعا إلى استخدام الطبيب لوسائل مهجورة وطرق لم يعد يعترف بها علميا في هذا المجال. 6. واخيرا يسأل الطبيب عن الخطأ في التشخيص اذا كان ذلك راجعا إلى عدم استشارته لزملائة الذين هم أكثر منه تخصصا في المسائل الاولية اللازمة، حتى يتبين طبيعة الحالة. 
رابعا: الخطأ في وصف العلاج تأتي مرحلة وصف العلاج للمريض بعد تشخيص المرض وتحديد هويته والوقوف على طبيعتة بشكل دقيق، فوصف العلاج للمريض يجب ان يستند على نتائج هذه المرحلة حتى يكون ناجحا وملائما للمريض ومن الطبيعي الا يلتزم الطبيب بنتيجة معينة كشفاء المريض بل يبقى التزامة ببذل عناية، حيث يجب عليه ان يبذل العناية اللازمة لاختيار العلاج والدواء الملائمين لحالة المريض بهدف التوصل إلى شفائة او تخفيف الآمة، ولا يسأل الطبيب عن نتيجة ذلك لان الامر مرجعة إلى مدى فعالية العلاج من جهة ومدى قابلية جسم المريض وحالتة لاستيعاب ذلك من جهة اخرى، ويلزم الطبيب بمراعاة الحيطة بوصف العلاج وعلية ان يأخذ بعين الاعتبار الحالة الصحية للمريض وسنه وقوة مقاومتة ودرجة احتمالية للمواد الكيماوية، وقد قضت احدى المحاكم الفرنسية في احد احكامها "ان الطبيب يعتبر مخطئا، اذا امر بعلاج لم يراعى فيه بنية المريض وسنه وقوة مقاومته، ودرجة احتمالة للمواد السامة التي تقدم اليه". ان خطأ الطبيب في مرحلة العلاج يمكن تقسيمة إلى نوعين: 1. خطأ ناتج عن عدم اتباع الاصول العلمية السائدة وقت مباشرة العلاج حيث ان اتباع هذه الاصول هو التزام عام يقع على عاتق الطبيب، اذ يجب عليه ان يبذل للمريض عناية لا من اي نوع كان بل ان يبذل جهودا صادقة يقظة تتفق مع الاصول العلمية الثابتة، وبناء على ذلك فان الطبيب الذي يستخدم فنا قديما في المعالجة مع امكانية استخدام وسائل طبية حديثة بديلة عن الفن القديم والمهجور يعد مسؤولا عن الاضرار التي يمكن ان تنجم عن فعله" . ومعنى الزام الطبيب باتباع ما وصل اليه العلم والمعرفة وخاصة في مجالات الطب ليس الجمود والتقوقع والانزواء عن الاستنباط والاستحداث وتجديد والتطور، وانما القصد انه اذا ما عرض على الطبيب حالة تحكمها القواعد الثابتة المستقرة التي وضع لها العلم حلا، ودلت الخبرة والتجربة على صلاحيته، فان الطبيب ملزم باتباعة، حتى لا يعرض المريض لاخطار لا مبرر لها. وفي حالة اذا ما عرض على الطبيب حالة لا تدخل في ذاك النطاق وتلك الحدود فلا يوجد ما يمنع من مسايرة الامور وفق ما تقتضية تلك الحالة ومصلحة المريض فيختار ما يراه مناسبا ويفاضل بين النظريات الاكثر ملائمة دون ان يكون له حق في الخروج عن الاصول المستقرة الثابتة وانما له التصرف ضمنها وله ان يحورها بما يناسب مصلحة المريض، فيجري علاج جديد شرط ان لا تكون اخطاره غير متناسبة مع فوائدة . 2. الخطأ الناتج عن قواعد الحيطة والحذر في وصف العلاج. يجب على الطبيب عند كتابته للوصفة الطبية للمريض ان يراعى جانب الحذر والحيطة واليقظة في وصفة العلاج، حيث يجب ان تصدر الوصفة الطبية عنه مذيلة بتوقيعة وظاهر فيها مقادير الدواء وطريقة استخدامة، وقد نصت المادة (8) من الدستور الطبي والمتعلقة بواجبات الطبيب العامة على ان تحوى اوراق الوصفات الطبية المعلومات المسموح بادراجها في اعلان الصحف واللافتات فقط. ويجب أن يذكر على الوصفة الطبية اسم المريض وعمرة والتاريخ وتوقيع الطبيب وان تكون الوصفة واضحة الخط وحاوية على شروط استعمال العلاج". 
فاختيار العلاج بنوعيتة ومقدار جرعتة وكيفية استخدامة يقتضي من الطبيب منتهى اليقظة والانتباه فاذا ما اخطأ في تقدير الجرعة او في نسبة تركيب المادة التي تدخل في الدواء ومات المريض نتيجة لذلك فان الطبيب يعد مسؤولا في هذه الحالة نتيجة لخطئه في وصف الدواء، فالطبيب يعتبر مسؤولا اذا اخطأ وتجاوز في تقدير الجرعة التي يحتاجها المريض لدواء ما، وكان الحد والمقدار معلوما ومستقرا عليه في علم الطب والاصول الفنية، او ان الطبيب قد اعطى المريض دواء غير مناسب لحالتة لاعتقادة العكس، فيكون تقديرة خاطئ وعلى غير مقتضي اصول الفن الطبي. 
وعلى الرغم مما تقدم ليس هناك معيار محدد يمكن من خلاله القول ان الطبيب قد اخطأ اثناء العلاج، لذلك ذهبت احكام القضاء إلى ان الطبيب يعتبر مسؤولا اذا اثبت ان في اختياره الدواء جهلا واضحا باصول العلم والفن العلمي او انه يصف دواء للمريض يحتوي على مواد خطرة دون ان يبين كيفية تناوله ولم يقم بفحص المريض للتأكد من مقدرته على تحمل العلاج. 
ورغم ذلك فان الطبيب لا تحجب عنه المسؤولية حتى وان نبه المريض او ذوية او المسؤول والقائم على رعايتة والعناية به إلى مخاطر العلاج، وذلك اذا لم تكن حالة المريض تستدعي تعريضة لهذه المخاطر او لم توجد ضرورة لذلك حتى ولو رضي المريض بذلك لان الطبيب يجب ان لا يقبل تعريض مريضة لعلاج لا تكون فوائدة متناسبة مع مخاطرة، فعلى الطبيب عند اختيار العلاج ان يوازن بين اخطار العلاج واخطار المرض، من منطلق انه كلما كان في العلاج المقصود خطر على حياة المريض فيتحتم على الطبيب استبعاده. 
وقد تقوم المسؤولية بشكل مشترك بين الطبيب والصيدلي كما في حالة لو وصف الطبيب دواء خطير على الصحة ولم يقم الصيدلي بمراجعتة او اذا اخطأ الطبيب في جرعات الدواء ولم يقم الصيدلي بمراجعة ذلك والتأكد من الجرعات التي تلزم المريض . 
خامسا: اجراء العلاج بهدف غير الشفاء نظرا للطبيعة الانسانية لمهنة الطب، يجب ان يكون تدخل الطبيب في جسم الانسان منصرفا إلى علاجة لا إلى تحقيق غاية اخرى يكون الغرض منها قيامة بعمل من اعمال مهنته سواء كان باعطاء دواء معين او بتعريضة للاشعة، او اجراء عملية جراحية، ليس بغية الوصول إلى شفاء المريض من مرضة وتحسين مستواه الصحي وتخليصة من الآمة، فاذا ما قام بهذه الاجراءات بغرض اخر غير الشفاء، فيكون قد خرج على وظائف مهنته وزالت صفته وتوافر في فعلة عناصر المسؤولية، لان الطبيب بخروجة عن الغاية التي اتاحت له مزاولة مهنتة يكون قد خرج عن حدود هذه الاباحة. 
وعلية لا يسلم الفقة والقضاء بمشروعية تقصير عمر المريض الميؤس من شفائة حتى ولو كان بهدف انقاذه من الالام المبرحة، كالقتل شفقة، او القتل الرحيم، فيعد هذا جريمة قتل بحسب الكثير من التشريعات العربية والاجنبية. وهناك عدة صور يتحقق اجراء العلاج فيها لهدف غير الشفاء كتحقيق الربح والتجارب الطبية وغيرها. 
1- العلاج بقصد تحقيق الربح. قد يسعى الطبيب من خلال تقديمة للعلاج إلى تحقيق الربح المادي، ومما لا شك فيه انه لا يمكن مؤاخذه الطبيب على مجرد قصد تحقيق الربح، لانه انسان، ولكن تثور المسؤولية اذا كان الهدف هو الدافع الوحيد وراء تدخله، مما يترتب عليه من انتقاء وسيلة العلاج الاكثر ربحا دون النظر إلى ملائمة هذه الوسيلة لصحة وحالة المريض ومقتضيات شفاءه، فاذا ما ثبت للمحكمة ان الدافع الوحيد لتدخل الطبيب واجراء العلاج هو تحقيق الربح فان الطبيب يسأل عن ذلك، وقد ذهب القضاء المصري إلى ان قيام الطبيب بخلع ضرس مريض دون ان تستدعي حالته ذلك، وانما لمجرد تحقيق الربح، فان الطبيب يعتبر مسؤولا بناء على نظرية اساءة استعمال الحق، اذ يجب ان يكون هدف الطبيب اجراء ما هو في مصلحة المريض . وقد انتقد بعض الفقة هذا الحكم لاستنادة لنظرية التعسف في استعمال الحق، لان الطبيب لا يمارس حقا له في علاج المريض بل هو التزام يقع على عاتقة سواء كان بمقتضى العقد او الواجب العام، وبالتالي فان الطبيب قد خرج عن طبيعة هذا الالتزام ببذل العناية لشفاء المريض، وهذا كافيا لاثارة مسؤولية الطبيب سواء العقدية او التقصيرية . 
2- العلاج بقصد التجارب العلمية (البحث العلمي) والمقصود بالتجارب الطبية تلك التجارب العلمية او الفنية دون ان يكون هناك ضرورة تمليها عليه حالة المريض، انما يقوم بها لاشباع هوايته العلمية او لاجل الاكتشاف والتجربة او لخدمة الانسانية، فمن حيث المبدأ مهما سمت الغاية وعلت قيمة الذريعة، ورغم موافقة من تجري عليه التجربة سليما او عليلا، فلا يجوز في هذه الحالة المغامرة في صحة انسان في سبيل اكتشاف او تجربة قد تفيد غيره، سواء نجحت او فشلت. اما الطبيب الذي يهدف اساسا إلى شفاء المريض، فتعتبر التجارب التي يجريها على المريض بهدف الوقوف على الوسيلة الاكثر تناسبا مع حالتة وصحته في تحقيق الغاية المنشودة، مشروعة ولا تكون محلا لاثارة مسؤوليتة الطبية طالما انه اتبع مسلك الطبيب المماثل له، فالطبيب حر في طريقة اختياره للعلاج التي يراها، فهو لا يتعرض لاية مسؤولية اذا اختار طريقة اخرى شرط ان يبني اختياره على اسس علمية صحيحة، والا يعرض المريض لخطر لا تدعو له حالته، او لا يتناسب مع الفائدة المرجوة من العلاج. 
وقد ثار الجدل حول اجراء التجارب العلمية على المحكومين بالاعدام ومدى جواز ذلك، حيث انتهى الامر إلى عدم جواز ذلك لان كرامة الانسان تمنع حتى في مثل هذه الحالة اهدار دم المحكوم علية بالاعدام قبل تنفيذ الحكم به . 
كما لا يعتبر رضاء المريض قبول اجراء تجارب علمية علية معفيا الطبيب من المسؤولية، لان الرضا ليس سببا من اسباب الاباحة، وان سلامة جسم المريض تعد ايضا من النظام العام باعتبار ان ذلك امرا تقتضية مصلحة المجتمع، فلا يجوز المساس بها الا لضرورة فائدته وبقدر ما يتناسب مع الفائدة. وقد قضت محكمة ليون الفرنسية "ان الطبيب يعتبر مخطئا اذا باشر غرضا غير شفاء المريض، فالتزامات الطبيب نحو العلم لا تسوغ له المساس بجسم الانسان" . 
سادسا: اخطاء التخدير يعتبر التخدير من اهم الانتصارات العلمية في المجال الطبي حيث ان له دور فعال في تسهيل علاج الكسور والعمليات الجراحية والتخفيف من شدة بعض الامراض ومأسيها والآمها واوجاعها، لان هناك بعض امراض وحالات يتمنى المريض معها الموت على استمرار الالام، هذا من ناحية اعتبار تحقيق الالام اسلوبا علاجيا، ومن ناحية اخرى تحقيق السرور والسعادة بتخفيف وطئه الالم وذلك من خلال واثناء وبسبب العلاج وخاصة عندما يكون العلاج جراحيا بشكل خاص، حيث ان العمليات الجراحية ترافقها الالام الشديدة التي لا يستطيع المريض تحملها، لذلك فان الطبيب يلجأ إلى وضع المريض تحت التخدير قبل مباشرة العلاج الجراحي وهذا يحتاج إلى وسائل فائقة في العناية للتأكد مسبقا في ما اذا كانت صحة المريض وحالته تتحمل وضعة تحت التخدير، خاصة بالنسبة لمرضي القلب والتأكد من ان معدة المريض خالية من الطعام، وعلى ابسط الاحوال ان المقادير تختلف بين شخص واخر ، كبير او صغير ، ذكر او انثى ، بدين او نحيف كما وتختلف في ذات الفئة بين معتاد لبعض العادات والمشروبات وليس كذلك، بين حالة مرضية واخرى وما إلى غير ذلك من ظروف واحوال، لذلك فان علم الطب والجراحة والتخدير وضع معايير خاصة ودقيقة لاستخدام التخدير وخاصة في العمليات الجراحية. في الماضي كان الطبيب الجراح هو الذي يقوم بعملية التخدير على اعتبار ان هذه العملية جزء لا يتجزأ من عمل الطبيب اثناء قيامة بمعالجة المرضي واجراء العمليات ونظرا لتشعب التخصصات الطبية اصبح التخدير تخصص هام من تخصصات الطب مما ينبغي معه ان يكون هنالك متخصصا يقوم باعمال هذا التخصص، وكما ان وظيفة الطبيب الجراح ايضا زادت اهميتها في الوقت الحاضر واصبح طبيب التخدير مرافق للطبيب الجراح بحيث اصبح من المبادئ الاساسية المقررة للعمليات الجراحية، انه يجب على الطبيب الجراح الاستعانة بطبيب تخدير متخصص يقوم باعمال التخدير اللازمة للمريض. 
يجب على طبيب التخدير اثناء قيامة بتخدير المرضي ان يتبع اصول الفن في هذا التخصص ويتخذ من جانبه جميع الاحتياطات اللازمة، ولا يسأل عن الحوادث التي تقع بسبب التخدير دون ان ترجع إلى خطأ منه، وقد قضت محكمة مونبليية بانه "لا مسؤولية على الطبيب عن وفاة طفل على اثر تخديرة بمادة الكلورفورم طالما انه قد لاحظ جميع الاحتياطات التي يمليها عليه الفن، وبعد الحصول على رضا بالتخدير من والد الطفل، واجراءه بمعرفة زميل له من الاطباء. 
سابعا: اخطاء التوليد يعد التوليد فرع من فروع الطب الهامة، وتعتبر عملية التوليد بحد ذاتها من حيث ماهيتها من الممارسات المحفوفة بالكثير من المخاطر والمفاجآت وهذا يعني بدوره ان ما يتصرفه القائم على التوليد، لا يمكن لاي شخص الوقوف على حقيقة الاسباب التي دعت الشخص القائم بالتوليد إلى التصرف على النحو الذي جرى عليه، لذا فان خطأ التوليد هو من بين الاخطاء الطبية الذي تستدعى قيام مسؤولية الطبيب المرتكب له. 
وتبدأ مسؤولية الطبيب من ساعة حدوث الحمل، اذ يحظر على الطبيب ان يوصف للمرأة الحامل العلاجات الغير مناسبة والتي من شأنها ان تلحق الاضرار بالجنين او تؤدي إلى سقوطة، كاعطاء ادوية ذات طبيعة سمية او تخديرية، كحبوب الفاليوم وغيرها من الادوية التي يمنع اعطائها للمراة الحامل في المرحلة الاولى من الحمل، وكذلك يسأل طبيب التوليد عن الأخطاء التي يرتكبها اثناء الفحص السريري، سواء كان ذلك بالضغط على جدار الرحم، او عند استخدام الالات كالمجس الرحمي اذا ما ادى ذلك إلى الاجهاض، وعلى المحكمة ان تبحث فيما اذا كان الطبيب قد اعطى العلاج لضرورة علاجية او انه قام باعطائه برعونه وعدم اتخاذ الاحتياطات الازمة في كيفية استخدام الدواء، كما ويسأل الطبيب المشرف الذي يراقب المراة الحامل ويقوم باجراء الفحوصات الدورية لها عن الاضرار الناتجة عن تقصيرة في هذا المجال، لاسيما اذا لم يستخدم الآلآت الحديثة كالاجهزة التلفزيونية او الاجهزة التي تستخدم لقياس ضربات قلب الجنين او انتظام ذلك، وعلى الطبيب المشرف ان يوضح للمرآه الحامل جميع المسائل المتعلقة بحالتها. 
ويمكن مسألة الطبيب عن الاصابات التي تنتج عن جهل او تقصير او عدم اتباع اصول علمية ثابتة، كما في حالة تمزق الرحم وخرقة بواسطة مجس الرحم او ثقب الرأس او بتر بعض اعضاء الوليد دون اي ضرورة او كسر جمجمته او فقء عينة وايضا كما في حالة اجراء عملية قيصرية بطريقة مخالفة للاصول العلمية الطبية ودون ان يكون هناك ضرورة لذلك، وقد قضت احدى المحاكم الفرنسية بمسؤولية الطبيب لانه نزع من ام الطفل اثناء الولادة ستة امتار وتسعين سنتمتر من امعائها الدقيقة، وكذلك قضت احدى المحاكم الفرنسية بقيام مسؤولية الطبيب نتيجة عدم قيامة بربط الحبل السري للطفل وتركه دون عناية ليموت . ولاهمية الموضوع فلقد اهتم المشرع العربي بالتوليد، فاضافة لخضوع القائمين بالتوليد (طبيب او قابلة) للقواعد العامة في القوانين المدنية او الجزائية على السواء، انتشرت في كثير من بلدان العالم العربي حملات التوعية والارشاد بخصوص كيفية التعامل مع الام وطفلها. 
وفي الأردن بالذات انتشرت الكثير من مراكز الامومة والطفولة والتي تعنى بتوعية وارشاد النساء الحوامل والامهات واعطائهن النصائح اللازمة لاتباع الطرق السليمة في المحافظة على الجنين والقيام بالتوليد الطبيعي. 
ثامنا: اخطأ الجراحة تعتبر الجراحة كفرع هام من فروع الطب، المجال الواسع الذي تعتمد فيه الممارسات الطبية باغلب انواعها واقسامها وما يتعلق بها من مهن تلازمها او تتبعها، وعليه فان الخطأ الطبي الجراحي او بالاحرى اخطأ الجراحة هي الاخطاء النموذجية التي يمكن اعتمادها لدراسة المسؤولية الطبية بكافة وجوهها واشكالها. ويسأل الطبيب الجراح وفق القواعد العامة للمسؤولية الطبية اذا لم يؤدي عمله الجراحي بالمهارة التي تقتضيها مهنته وبالمستوى الذي ينتظره منه المريض. 
ومما لا شك فيه ان اهمية مسؤولية الطبيب الجراح تنبع من اهمية الجراحة بحد ذاتها، لذا فهي على جانب كبير من الدقة والخطورة ينبغي من القائمين عليها بذل فائق العناية والحذر والاهتمام والحيطة، فهي من ذات طبيعة الالتزامات التي يتحمل مسؤوليتها الطبيب، وينطبق عليها تعريف انها التزام بوسيلة وعناية، واضافة لذلك فهي غير مضمونة النتائج ولا يمكن ان تكون بحال من الاحوال التزام بتحقيق غاية حتى في ابسط الجراحات. 
ولاعتبار مسؤولية الطبيب الجراح لا يشترط ان يكون الخطأ التي ارتكبه جسيما بل يكفي ان يكون قد قصر في بذل العناية، ولذلك قضت المحاكم بمسؤولية الجراح الذي لم يتأكد من استقرار المريضة على منضدة الجراحة مما ترتب على ذلك تشوه في ذراعها لاصابته ببداية شلل حيث كان ينبغي عليه التأكد من سلامة المنضدة والات تثبيت المريض ، وكذلك يسأل الطبيب الجراح عن ترك اجسام غريبة في بطن المريض مثل القطن او الشاش او بعض الآلآت التي تستخدم بالجراحة او اذا لم يقم الطبيب بتنظيف الجرح او تطهيره حتى لا يكون بؤرة للعدوى، ولا يقف التزام الطبيب الجراح عند حد العملية الجراحية بل يمتد للعناية بالمريض إلى ما بعد العملية الجراحية لتفادي المضاعفات التي قد تترتب عليها، ولا يعفي الطبيب من المسؤولية الا اذا اثبت توافر شروط القوة القاهرة كوجود ضرورة تقتضي التدخل الجراحي على وجه السرعة فما يفاجئ به الجراح من ظروف شاذه في اجرائها ودقتها وصعوبتها، كل ذلك من شأنة اعفاء الطبيب من المسؤولية عن اهماله في اتخاذ الاحتياطات التي توجهها الاصول المهنية في الاحوال العادية. 
ويجب علينا في موضوع اخطاء الجراحة ان نفرق بين مسؤولية الطبيب بالعناية بالمريض دون الشفاء او النجاح، وبينما يقع عليه من التزامات يجب أن يسأل عن تحقيق النتيجة فيها مجازا، كالتزامة باستخدام الآلآت والعلاجات التي لا تنطوي على خطر، فمثلا اذا تبين ان الحادث كان مردة إلى سوء صفات الالة التي استخدمها الجراح، عندها يكون قد أخل بالتزام هو من نوع التزام بتحقيق نتيجة اذ من الواجب عليه ان يقدم الآلآت والعلاجات التي لا يمكن ان تضر بالمريض، اما اذا جاء الحادث وليد استخدامة الالة او المستحضر الذي لا عيب فيه, عندها يكون اخلاله ببذل عناية الحيطة و الحذر . 


استعانة الطبيب بالمساعدين و المسؤولية عنهم ادى التطور الطبي إلى الالتجاء المتزايد إلى فريق طبي متخصص كل في ميدان تخصصه ، و يكون الجراح هو المسؤول عن هذا الفريق الذي يعمل تحت امرته, فاذا كان عقد بين المريض و الجراح فان الطبيب يسأل تعاقديا عن جميع الأخطاء التي يرتكبها أعضاء الفريق الطبي من ممرضين واطباء ومساعدين، ومن خلال الرجوع إلى القواعد العامة التي تحكم المسؤولية عن فعل الغير، نلاحظ انه لا يوجد في القانون الاردني ما يقرر بطريقة مباشرة مسؤولية المتعاقد عن فعل الغير كما هو الحال في بعض القوانين الاخرى، ومع ذلك جاءت هناك بعض النصوص الخاصة فيما يتعلق ببعض العقود حيث تقرر المادة 684/2 من القانون المدني الاردني مسؤولية المؤجر اتجاه المستأجر عن الاعمال التي تصدر عن اتباعة ممن يعهد اليهم في تنفيذ عقد الايجار. 
وبالرجوع إلى مسؤولية الطبيب الجراح عن افعال مساعدية تكون المسؤولية تقصيرية عندما لا يكون التدخل الجراحي قد تم باتفاق بين المريض والجراح ونطبق في هذا الشأن تحديدا قواعد مسؤولية المتبوع عن افعال تابعية، ولكنه لا يسأل عن اخطائهم التي تصدر قبل العملية او بعدها لانه لا يملك توجيههم وتبعيتهم له الا اثناء الجراحة . 
عاشرا: اخطأ الاطباء اثناء جراحة التجميل لقد كان للتطور العلمي والاجتماعي اثر كبير على مفهوم العمل الطبي فقد اتسع نطاقة ليشمل الفحص والتشخيص والعلاج واصبح الشخص لا يطلب من الطبيب ان يشفية من المرض او يخفف الآمه، بل يطلب منه ان ينظم حياته وحالته الصحية والنفسية، فاصبح من حق الطبيب ان يصف له الهرمونات والفيتامينات اللازمة والغذاء المناسب لحالته الصحية، او استئصال احد اعضاء الجسم الزائدة، او اصلاح عضو غير سليم، او نقل عضو من شخص إلى آخر. اصبحت جراحة التجميل اليوم من الضروريات التي يحتاجها البشر، فبعد ان كان الاتجاه في أول الامر يرمي إلى تحريمها على اعتبار انها تنطوي بالمساس بسلامة الجسم دون ان تستهدف علاج المريض، اخذت جراحة التجميل موقعها من العمل الطبي واصبح لها نظامها واصولها وتعاليمها وارتفعت في الوقت الحاضر وشاعت في جميع البلاد واتسع ميدانها لتشمل جميع انواع التشريعات الخلقية والمكتسبة. وفي الواقع فان فكرة الهدف العلاجي التي تعود على المريض يمكن النظر اليها من عدة وجوه ليست فقط جسمانية ولكن ايضا نفسية ومعنوية، وفي غالب الاحوال ما يكون العلاج بالنسبة لجراحة التجميل علاج نفسي والعلاقة وثيقة بين صحة الانسان ونفسيته. 
لذا تعتبر جراحة التجميل تلبية ضرورية لتطور الحياة المعاصرة وما صاحبها من حوادث قد ينتج عنها حروق وتشوهات وكذلك عندما يصاب بعض العمال باصابات بها تشويه اثناء العمل او اثناء الالعاب الرياضية. وقد اتخذ القضاء موقفا متشددا وكان ينظر إلى هذا النوع من العلاج نظرة سخط وكراهية، وكان يعتبر ان مجرد الاقدام على علاج لا يقصد منه الا تجميل من اجرى له خطأ في حد ذاته يتحمل الطبيب بسببة كل الاضرار التي تنشأ عن العلاج وليس مهما ان يكون العلاج قد اجرى طبقا لاصول العلم والفن الطبي الصحيح، وعلتهم في ذلك ان الطبيب قد باشر علاج خطرا من غير ان يكون هناك حاجة لشفاء مرض، انما لمجرد ازاله عيب طبيعي لا خطر منه على صحة من اجريت له العملية، وانه في هذه الحالة لا يوجد ما يبرر تعريض مصلحة المريض للخطر، ان لم يكن لخطر الموت فعلى الاقل لان يصبح لهذا العيب عاهة حقيقية. وهذا ما كان من امر فتاه كانت تشكو من شعرات في ذقنها فعالجها طبيب بالاشعة وازال الشعرات الا انه تخلف من ذلك مرض جلدي قبيح، ولقد قضت المحكمة في الحكم المذكور بمسؤولية الطبيب، رغم ان الخبراء قد قرروا بان الطبيب قد اتبع قواعد واصول فن الطب وتوخى بالغ الحذر والحيطة ولم يمكن ان ينسب اليه خطأ فني او تقصير . 
نتيجة لتطور الفكر الانساني ورغبته بالبحث عن الافضل وما اثارته احكام المحاكم من ضجة واحتجاج شديدين لما اصبح للجمال الخلفي من اعتبارات في نفسية الشخص، اخذ القضاء يغير موقفة تدريجيا، وذلك لنفس المبادئ التي تقوم عليها العمليات الجراحية باعتبار ان عملية التجميل هي نوع من الجراحة، الا انه نظرا للطبيعة الخاصة لجراحة التجميل فان القضاء قد تشدد في هذا النوع من الجراحة، واوقع على عاتق جراح التجميل التزاما بتبصير المريض بطبيعة العملية الجراحية التي سيجريها له واعلامة ايضا بالنتائج المحتملة بالتدخل الجراحي واعلام المريض بكل المخاطر التي يمكن ان تنتج عن هذا النوع من العلاج بحيث يكون رضا المريض باجرائها رضاء سليما، عالما بكل هذه المعلومات، واذا كان الطبيب لا يلتزم كقاعدة عامة باعلام المريض بالاخطار التي تعتبر نادرة الحدوث الا انه بصدد جراحة التجميل يجب عليه ان يحيط المريض بكافة المخاطر سواء كانت هامة او نادرة الحدوث. 
وقد اصدرت محكمة استئناف دواى الفرنسية 10-7-1946 حكم في قضية تتلخص وقائعها ان احد الاشخاص راجع احد الاطباء لانه كان يشكو من تورم طفيف في ذراعة وبعد الفحص تبين للطبيب بانه تورم عادي، وقام الطبيب بتوجيه النصح والارشاد للمريض لاجراء العملية مؤكدا له نجاحها ووافق المريض على ذلك وعند قيامة باستئصال الورم تبين له ان الورم هو ورم سرطاني خبيث فقام باستئصالة فورا ودون اشعار المريض بذلك او حصول موافقته وبعد ان افاق من المخدر وعلم بان ذراعة اصبحت عاجزة وعاطلة لجأ إلى القضاء مطالبا بتعويضه عن الضرر فقضت محكمة دواى المذكورة بان على الطبيب ان يحصل على رضا المريض قبل اجراء العملية واعلامة بحقيقة ما تنطوي عليه العملية من مخاطر لذا فان الطبيب يعد مخطئا بذلك. 
واضافة إلى ما سبق فقد تشدد القضاء بضرورة ان يكون الطبيب مؤهلا من ناحية الاختصاص العلمي والكفاءة العلمية بما يتناسب وحجم العمل الطبي ومخاطره، وان يقوم الطبيب بانجاز جميع الفحوصات الطبية كنوع فصيلة الدم وضغطة ومقدار السكر وعمل القلب وغيرها من الفحوصات. 
ذهب القضاء المصري إلى القول بان مسؤولية الطبيب الذي اختاره المريض هي مسؤولية عقدية وان كان لا يلتزم بمقتضى العقد بنجاح العملية او شفاء المريض لان التزامة ليس التزام بتحقيق نتيجة وانما هو التزام بتحقيق عناية، الا ان العناية المطلوبة منه تقتضي ان يبذل لمريضة جهودا صادقة يقظة تتفق مع الاصول المستقرة في علم الطب فيسأل الطبيب عن كل تقصير في مسلكة الطبي لا يقع من طبيب يقظ في مستواه المهني وجد في نفس الضروف الخارجية التي احاطت بالطبيب، وجراح التجميل وان كان كغيرة من الاطباء لا يضمن نجاح العملية التي يجريها الا ان العناية المطلوبة منه أكثر منها في الاحوال الجراحية الاخرى، لان جراحة التجميل لا تستلزمها صحة المريض وانما لاصلاح تشوية يجب الا يعرض حياته للخطر . 
نستخلص مما سبق ان القضاء في كل من فرنسا ومصر يتشدد بالنسبة للاخطاء الصادرة من اطباء التجميل، بحيث يجب على الطبيب ان يلتزم تجاه المريض عند قيامة باجراء جراحة تجميلية بما يلي: 1. الحصول على رضا المريض الحر والصريح. 2. ان يلتزم الطبيب بشرح كل ما يترتب على العملية من مخاطر. 3. اجراء العملية التجميلية ضمن الاصول العلمية الحديثة المستقرة في علم الطب. 4. ان يراعي التناسب بين الخطر الذي يتعرض له المريض والفائدة التي يتوخاها من العمل الجراحي التجميلي. 
حادي عشر: الخطأ الطبي في المستشفيات العامة والخاصة. - الخطا الطبي في المستشفيات العامة: سبق وان ذكرنا ان علاقة المريض بالمستشفى العام هي علاقة قانونية بحيث تعتبر مسؤولية المستشفى مسؤولية تقصيرية وخاصة ان المريض لا يختار طبيبة وبالتالي تنتفي العلاقة العقدية بينهم، واما بخصوص علاقة الطبيب بادارة المستشفى فهي علاقة تنظيمية بحته تنظمها اللاوائح والانظمة باعتبار ان هذا المستشفى العام هو مرفق عام، وبالتالي فهي ليست علاقة عقدية، بل يمكن ان نطبق بشأنها قواعد مسؤولية المتبوع عن اعمال التابع حيث يعتبر المستشفى العام متبوع والطبيب تابع له ولا بد من قيام علاقة التبعية والتي تقوم في حالة وجود سلطة فعلية للمتبوع على التابع، حتى ولو كانت قاصرة على الرقابة والادارة، وعليه لا يلزم لقيام علاقة التبعية ان يكون للمتبوع سلطة الاشراف الفني والاداري على التابع، حيث ذهبت محكمة النقض المصرية إلى ان وجود علاقة التبعية بين الطبيب وادارة المستشفى الذي يعالج فيه المريض حتى ولو كانت هذه العلاقة تبعية ادبية، كافي لتحميل المستشفى مسؤولية خطأ الطبيب ، ولا يشترط ان يكون للمتبوع علاقة مباشرة بالتابع ما دام انه يعمل لحسابة، وعليه فان الحكم على ممرضة نتيجة لاهمالها، مما ادى إلى وفاة المريض فان إدارة المستشفى تسأل عن هذا الاهمال ولا يشترط ايضا لقيام علاقة التبعية، ان يكون المتبوع حرا في اختيار تابعية وانما يشترط فقط ان يكون للمتبوع على التابع سلطة فعلية بالرقابة والتوجيه. 
وبناء على ما سبق فان المريض المضرور يستطيع الرجوع على وزارة الصحة والطبيب حيث يلزمان بالتضامن طبقا لقواعد مسؤولية المتبوع عن افعال تابعة والالتزام بدفع كامل التعويض للمريض، ويحق لهذا الاخير الرجوع عليهما مجتمعين او منفردين، وهذا ما اقرتة محكمة التمييز الكويتية عندما الزمت وزارة الصحة بدفع التعويض للمريض مع الطبيب باعتباره الهيئة التي يتبع اليها الطبيب، وباعتبارها مرفق صحي حدث في نطاقة الضرر اثناء قيام الطبيب بعملة والطبيب يعد تابع لوزارة الصحة التي تملك سلطة الاشراف الاداري على الاطباء . ويمكن للمستشفى بعد ذلك الرجوع على الطبيب وعلى كل من تسبب باحداث الضرر، الا انه لا يجوز للمتبوع ان يرجع على تابعة بالتعويض المحكوم به للمضرور الا اذا قام بادائه للمضرور . 
- الخطأ الطبي في المستشفيات الخاصة ان التجاء المريض إلى المستشفى الخاص يكون عادة بناء على عقد ما بين المريض والمستشفى, فالعلاقة التي تنشأ بينهم تتم من خلال ما يسمى بعقد العلاج الذي يحكم العلاقة التعاقدية بينهما, و قد يكون هذا العقد صريحا و قد يكون ضمنيا, و أود أن أبين أن هناك فرق ما بين عقد العلاج و العقد الطبي الذي يتم ما بين المريض والطبيب الذي يقوم بعلاجه. 
فاذا كان العقد مع إدارة المستشفى موضوعه تقديم الخدمات العادية للمريض أثناء علاجه و اقامته ، الا أن العقد مع الطبيب موضوعه الأعمال الطبية بكل ما تحمله من فن طبي, هذا و قد يتحد العقدين في عقد واحد عندما تندمج شخصية المستشفى الخاص في شخص مالك المستشفى . 
يلتزم المستشفى الخاص باجراء العلاج وتقديم الخدمات التي يحتاجها المريض والاشراف على حالة المريض وتقديم العناية له اثناء اقامته، كما تلتزم بتوفير التجهيزات اللازمة لاستقبال المرضى ورعايتهم وعلاجهم وتوفير ادوات الجراحة ومستلزماتها وغيرها، كما تلتزم ايضا بتوفير العدد الكافي من العاملين والممرضات لحسن اداء المستشفى للخدمات الطبية المستلزمة فية، وتلتزم المستشفى كذلك بسلامة المريض وهو التزام بتحقيق نتيجة وذلك نظرا لان المريض اثناء تواجده في المستشفى يعتبر كائن ضعيف بحاجة إلى العناية والحماية من الاخطار التي يمكن تهدده. وحتى تتمكن إدارة المستشفى من تنفيذ التزامها العقدي تستعين بالاطباء العاملين لديها والمساعدين لهم والاطباء الملحقين بالمستشفى، والتي تكون العلاقة بين هؤلاء والمستشفى علاقة تعاقدية ويكون لادارة المستشفى حق التوجيه والاشراف وفقا لانظمته ولوائحة، فاذا ما صدر خطأ من أحد الاطباء كاعطاء طبيب التخدير للمريض كمية من مادة المخدر لا تتناسب معه وتؤدي إلى الحاق الضرر به، حيث يمكن ان يثور في هذا الصدد التساؤل حول مدى امكانية رجوع المريض على المستشفى بدعوى التعويض ام انه يرجع على الطبيب فقط؟ 
وما دام ان مسؤولية المستشفى هي مسؤولية عقدية عن فعل الغير، فان الدعوى في هذه الحالة ترفع على إدارة المستشفى وهي التي تلزم بالتعويض، اما في مجال مسؤولية المستشفيات الخاصة عن اعمال الاطباء الذين يعملون لديها، يذهب عدد من الشراح إلى التفرقة بين العمل الفني للطبيب والعمل الغير فني ويستندون في هذه التفرقة إلى القول بانه يمكن ان يكون هناك رقابة للمستشفى وقد لا يكون، وعليه فان المحاكم ميزت بين نوعين من الرقابة يختلف كل منها عن الاخر من حيث قيام علاقة التبعية . 
بالنسبة للاعمال الفنية الطبية، لا يوجد للمستشفى الخاص رقابة على الاطباء في هذا المجال، بل له فقط رقابة الاعمال الغير فنية بحيث يبقى للاطباء حرية واسعة واستقلال تام اثناء قيامهم بمعالجة المرضى وخاصة عندما لا يكون مدير المستشفى طبيبا مما ينحصر عمل إدارة المستشفى بالرقابة على المسائل الادارية والتنظيمية فقط . 
وكما يذهب بعض الفقة إلى القول بانه ليس لادارة المستشفى ان تصدر للطبيب امرا يكون فيه تدخل في العمل الطبي، حتى ولو كان العقد يسمح في ذلك، لان الطبيب في هذه الحالة يفقد حريته المهنية والتي هي من الضروريات لممارسة العمل الطبي، ويذهب هذا الاتجاه من الفقه إلى القول ان العقد يكون باطلا اذا لم يكن الشخص الذي يتبع له الطبيب هو طبيب لدية الكفاءة والمعرفة الطبية. ان التدخل في الاعمال الطبية امر ترفضه المهنة الطبية، وذلك حتى لا تثور هناك صعوبات في العمل الطبي ويبقى الطبيب له مطلق الحرية في اختيار وسيلة العلاج المناسبة لحالة المريض. 
ولمعرفة متى يجب اعتبار المستشفى مسؤولا عن اخطأ الاطباء الذين يعملون لدية يجب قياس هذه الاخطاء على سلوك الاطباء من نفس المستوى، فيما اذا كان الطبيب المدعى عليه قد تقيد بقواعد الاصول الطبية ام لا، فاذا قام الطبيب مثلا باعطاء دواء سام للمريض، ولم يحدد الجرعات الواجب اعطائها او لم يقم بالتعقيم اللازم للادوات الطبية وادى ذلك إلى نقل العدوى، ففي هذه الحالة يسأل المستشفى عن مثل هذه الاخطاء حتى ولو كان ذات صبغة فنية. 
ويذهب بعض الفقه إلى انتقاد التفرقة بين الاعمال الفنية وغير الفنية للطبيب، ويقرر ان المستشفى يعتبر مسؤولا عن اخطاء الاطباء العاملين لدية، ما لم يثبت ان سبب ذلك يرجع للقوة القاهرة او الحادث الفجائي (السبب الاجنبي)، كما يذهب هذا الرأي إلى انه لا يوجد قضاء مستقر على نفي رابطة التبعية بين المستشفى والطبيب بالنسبة للاعمال الفنية، وبالتالي إقرار مسؤولية المستشفى عن اخطاء الطبيب، وذهب رأي اخر إلى انه يشترط لقيام العلاقة التبعية ان يكون للمتبوع حق الرقابة والتوجية من الناحية الادبية، وبذلك تقوم مسؤولية المستشفى الخاص عن خطأ الطبيب، وان تقدير المسؤولية على إدارة المستشفى لمجرد قيام علاقة التبعية الادبية بين إدارة المستشفى والطبيب، امر لا يتفق والقانون ولا يمكن الاخذ بهذا الرأي لان الفقه والقضاء استقر على مساءلة المستشفى الخاص عن الاضرار التي تلحق بالمريض اثناء العلاج بالمستشفى، دون حاجة للتفرقة بين الاعمال الفنية والغير فنية.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*1- الضرر المباشر والغير مباشر* 

فالضرر المباشر هو ما كان نتيجة للفعل الخطأ، كعدم الوفاء بالالتزام، كأن يتوفى، المريض اثر علاج الطبيب الذي اهمل او ارتكب خطأ، ويعتبر نتيجة مباشر وضرر مباشر حالة المريض الذي مات بسبب مرض معدى انتقل اليه بسبب اهمال الطبيب في اتخاذ الاحتياطات والعناية المستوجبة وفق اصول الفن الطبي. وعليه فالضرر المباشر هو ما يكون نتيجة طبيعية للفعل الخطأ الذي احدثها وترتب عليه وهذا الضرر هو فقط الذي تكون بينة وبين الخطأ المنشئ له علاقة سببية وفق القانون. والضرر الغير مباشر لا يكون نتيجة طبيعية للخطأ الذي احدث الضرر، فتنقطع العلاقة السببية بينة وبين الخطأ، وهنا لا بد من التمييز بين حالة تعدد الاسباب المحدثة للضرر، وتسلل النتائج او ما يسمى بتعاقب الاضرار، في حالة تعدد الاسباب فان الضرر واحد، وتعددت الاسباب التي ادت اليه، اما في الحالة الثانية (تسلسل النتائج) فان السبب واحد الا ان الاضرار هي التي تعاقبت وتولدت عن هذا السبب فصارت اضرار متعددة، وقد تختلط الحالتان فتتعدد الاسباب وتتعاقب الاضرار، فيعطي لكل حكمة، ويأخذ بالضرر المباشر ويترك الضرر الغير مباشر . ويعتبر الطب وتفرعاتة من تشخيص وعلاج وعمليات جراحية مجالا رحبا لتطبيقات الضرر بكل اشكاله ومجالاته. 
*2- الضرر المتوقع والغير متوقع* 

والضرر بنوعية المتوقع وغير متوقع يقعان ضمن ما تسمية الضرر المستقبل اي ما سيقع مستقبلا او ما قد يقع احتمالا، بينما الغير متوقع يدخل في دائرة المستقبل ولكن لم يدخل في الحسبان سببا او مقدارا. وعلى المدين في مجال المسؤولية العقدية ليس توقع الضرر بسببة وانما بمقدارة وعليه فان الوقت الذي ينظر فيه إلى توقع الضرر هو وقت ابرام العقد، وتوقع المدين للضرر يقاس بمعيار موضوعي وهو الضرر الذي يمكن توقعة عادة، اي الضرر الذي يتوقعة الشخص المعتاد في مثل الظروف الخارجية التي وجد فيها المدين، فاذا اهمل الطبيب في تبين الظروف التي كان من شأنها ان تجعلة يتوقع الضرر فان الضرر يعتبر متوقعا لان الشخص المعتاد لا يهمل في تبين هذه الظروف، الا اذا كان عدم توقع الطبيب للضرر يرجع إلى فعل المريض. وفي حالة المسؤولية التقصيرية فأن المدين يسأل عن الضرر المتوقع والغير متوقع لان الخطأ في المسؤولية التقصيرية يعتبر مخالفا للنظام العام، فيتحمل الطبيب مسؤولية كل الضرر الذي يصيب المريض . 


*3- الضرر المحقق والمستقبل والاحتمالي* 

فالضرر المحقق هو ما كان اكيدا سواء كان حالا او مستقبلا او حتمي الوقوع، والضرر الحال هو الضرر الذي يصيب المضرور فعلا، اما الضرر المستقبل فيستطيع المضرور الرجوع به على المدين عند تحققة او ان يؤخرة اجمالا إلى حين انتهاء ترتب النتائج بتوقف تفاقم المرض او الضرر عند حد الوفاه او الشفاء او استقرار حال ما . 
اما بالنسبة للضرر المستقبل الذي سيقع حتما فان الضرر يتوقف تقديره على امر مستقبل لا يزال غامضا، ومثال ذلك ان يجرى الطبيب جراحة التهاب في صيوان اذن المريض الذي يعاني من تشوش في السمع فيرتكب الطبيب خطأ لم يرقى إلى مستوى الفقد الكامل للسمع الا انه فيما بعد قد يتطور الضرر ويتفاقم إلى الحد الذي يمكن ان يفقد المريض سمعة كاملا. وبخصوص الضرر الاحتمالي الذي لم يقع بعد ويكون عرضة للشك حول ما اذا كان سيقع مستقبلا ام لا وهو الذي يجب التريث إلى حين وقوعة لانه ضرر غير محقق قد يقع او لا يقع ومثال ذلك ان يحدث الطبيب بخطئة في علاج او جراحة نقصانا في وزن المريض فهنا الضرر المحقق هو نقصان الوزن، ويلتزم الطبيب بان يعوض عن ذلك اذا كانت النسبة بالنقص يغير بالشكل العام للمريض. 
ويمكن اضافة نوع آخر من انواع الضرر والذي يعرف بالضرر المتغير ، وهو الضرر الذي لا يستقر في اتجاه بذاتة، انما يتحول تبعا لظروف طارئة بين فترة ارتكاب الخطأ ونشوء الضرر، كما في حالة اذا ما قام طبيب باجراء عملية جراحية فاخطأ فيها ونجم عنها للمريض ضرر، الا ان هذا الضرر غير نهائي فيمكن ان تتحسن حالة المريض كما يمكن ان تتردى.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

شروط الضرر الطبيحتى يمكن التعويض عن الضرر الطبي، يلزم ان تتوافر فيه مجموعة من الشروط ويترتب على تخلفها عدم قيام الضرر بالمعنى المقصود، 
وهذه الشروط هي كالتالي:
== 1. ان يكون الضرر محققا: == اي ان يكون محقق الوقوع، اي وقع فعلا او انه سيقع في المستقبل، وهنا نفرق بين الضرر المستقبل والضرر المحتمل، فالضرر المستقبل المحقق الوقوع هو ضرر تحقق سببة وتراخت اثارة كلها او بعضها إلى المستقبل، كاصابة شخص بعاهة دائمة تعجزه عن الكسب المادي، فالاصابة مؤكدة ولكن الخسارة المالية بسبب العجز تعتبر ضررمستقبلي، كما يمكن تطبيقها ايضا على مسؤولية المقاول والمهندس عن الضرر الذي يحصل في البناء ويجعل هدمة لا بد منه مستقبلا، واما الضرر المحتمل فهو ضرر لم يقع ولا يوجد ما يؤكد انه سيقع، بل كل ما في الامر انه يحتمل وقوعة او عدم وقوعة وبالتالي لا يتم التعويض عن مثل هذا الضرر. 
*2. يجب ان يكون الضرر شخصيا:* 

اي ان يكون الضرر قد اصاب المدعى المضرور والذي يطالب بالتعويض سواء كان الشخص طبيعي او معنوي، ويتحقق ايضا بالنسبة للضرر المرتد عن الضرر الاصلي ومثال ذلك الضرر الذي يصيب العمال بسبب وفاة رب عملهم، لما واجهوه من بطالة عن العمل نتيجة لموت رب العمل. والضرر المرتد ايضا الذي يصيب الورثة والزوجة والاولاد بسبب وفاة المورث الزوج، فمن لهم الحق بالنفقة من المتوفي نتيجة خطأ في العلاج مثلا، ان يطالبوا بالتعويض عن الاضرار المادية التي لحقتهم من جراء فقد عائلهم إلى جانب هؤلاء نعتقد ان كل من يتلقى معونه من المتوفي له ان يطالب الطبيب بالمسؤولية عن الاضرار التي تحملها لان الطبيب قد فوت بفعلة على الطالب فرصة حقيقية في الحصول على مساعدة، كما يمكن ان يكون الطبيب مسؤولا امام من كانت تربطهم بالمتوفي علاقات تقوم على عقود ذات صبغة شخصية، كدائن المتوفي الذي لا يستطيع مطالبة الورثة بتنفيذ عقد ذي طابع شخصي . ومن البديهي ان يكون طالب التعويض مستندا إلى حق مشروع، فالعشيقة لاحق لها في طلب التعويض عن فقد عشيقها الذي كان ينفق عليها، اذ لا يجوز لها ان تطالب بالتعويض لان العلاقة التي كانت بينهم مخالفة للنظام العام والاداب. 
== 3. ان يكون الضرر مباشر == اي ان الضرر ناتج مباشرة عن خطأ المدين، اما الاضرار الغير مباشرة فهي غير قابلة للتعويض فمثلا الخطأ الذي يرتكبة الطبيب ويؤدي إلى وفاة شاب في الثانوية العامة، فالضرر هو وفاة الشاب واصابته ويكون التعويض عن حالة الوفاة فقط، اما الاضرار الاخرى التي تتولد عن ذلك مثل نجاحة وحصولة على معدل واحتمالية دخولة كلية الطب وتعيينة وحصولة على راتب .. الخ، فهذه الاضرار لا يمكن التعويض عنها لانها اضرار غير مباشرة. كما ويجوز التعويض عن تفويت الفرصة ، ذلك انه اذا كان موضوع الفرصة امرا احتماليا فان تفويتها امر محقق ويجب التعويض عنها، وتبدو الفرصة للمريض من عدة وجوه، سواء ما كان امامة من فرص الكسب او النجاح في حياته العامة، وقد يبدو الضرر ايضا فيما كان للمريض من فرص الشفاء لو لم يرتكب الخطأ الطبي، وما كان له من فرصة في الحياة. 
ومن خلال ما سبق نستخلص ان الاضرار التي تصيب المريض او ذوية يمكن ان تكون مادية او ادبية فالمساس بسلامة الجسم وما ينتج عنة من ضرر يشكل ضررا ماديا يتمثل في نفقات العلاج او اضعاف القدرة على الكسب، وقد يصيب الضرر المادي ذوي المريض، ليس فقط زوجته واولادة، ووالدية فهو يلتزم باعالتهم قانونا، وانما كل من يثبت ان المريض المضرور – خاصة في حالة الوفاة –كان يعولهم فعلا وبشكل مستمر وقت عجزة او وفاتة. 
ويتمثل ا  لضرر الأدبى في الالام النفسية والجسمانية التي يمكن ان يتعرض لها المريض، وما ينتج عنها من تشوهات وعجز في وظائف الاعضاء، والتقدير في الضرر الادبي يختلف من شخص إلى آخر، فالشاب ليس كالمسن والفتاة تختلف عن الشاب فالتعويض يقدر على ضوء الاثار التي يتركها الضرر وحسب حالة المريض بالنظر إلى عملة او مهنتة وظروفة الاجتماعية، ويدخل في عناصر الضرر تفويت الفرصة مثل تفويت الفرصة على فتاة بالزوج نتيجة لاصابتها بتشوهات، وقد يكون تفويت الفرصة هي فرصة الشفاء للمريض لو لم يرتكب الخطأ الطبي. والقاضي يعتمد في تقدير ذلك على القرائن القوية والمحددة بالنظر إلى طبيعة المرض فيما اذا كان يمكن الشفاء منه ام لا، ويتشدد القضاء في التعويض عن تفويت الفرصة، وفي الحالات التي لا تثبت العلاقة السببية بين الخطأ المنسوب للطبيب والضرر الذي اصاب المريض قد يحكم بتعويض جزئي باعتبار ان الخطأ الطبي قد فوت على المريض فرصة الشفاء .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

يشكل ركن الرابطة السببية اساس في المسؤولية المدنية، لانه لا يمكن نسبة الضرر إلى الخطأ اذا لم تكن هناك علاقة سببية تجعل الخطأ علة الضرر وسبب وقوعة. ان جوهر المسؤولية ومناطها هو تلك الرابطة السببية فالطبيب الذي يقع منه الخطأ ويحدث الضرر للمريض، يجب ان يكون بين الخطأ والضرر علاقة سببية، وهذه العلاقة شرط ضروري وركن مستقل عن ركن الخطأ، فقد يقع خطأ من الطبيب ولا يكون هذا الخطأ هو السبب فيما اصاب المريض من اضرار، كما لو اهمل الطبيب بتعقيم الآته الجراحية فمات المريض بسكتة قلبية لا علاقة لها بالخطأ المرتكب من المريض، اذا لا يكفي اقتران الخطأ بالضرر، ولا ان يلحق الضرر الخطأ لقيام السببية بينهما لان المنطق لا يقر هذا، وقد تتوافر السببية دون وجود خطأ ومثال ذلك ان يتضرر الشخص بفعل الطبيب دون ان يكون الطبيب قد اخطأ، ورغم ذلك تتحقق مسؤولية الطبيب ولكن ليس استنادا للخطأ وانما استنادا لمبدأ نظرية تحمل التبعة . 
فيشترط ان تكون السببية بين الخطأ والضرر محققة ومباشرة وتحديد الرابطة السببية في المجال الطبي من الامور الشاقة والعسيرة نظرا لتعقيدات العمل الطبي والجسم الانساني فقد ترجع اسباب الضرر إلى عوامل بعيده، او عوامل خفية تعود إلى طبيعة جسم المريض فجميع هذه الاشياء توضح لنا تماما دقة الموضوع وتشعبة في الرابطة السببية في مسؤولية الاطباء، فاشتراك عوامل عدة في احداث ضرر واحد، يجعل من الصعب تعين ما يعتبر سبب حقيقي لهذا الضرر وما لا يعتبر كذلك، هذا وتنص المادة (266) من القانون المدني الاردني على "يقدر الضمان في جميع الاحوال بقدر ما لحق المضرور من ضرر وما فاتة من كسب بشرط ان يكون ذلك نتيجة طبيعية للفعل الضار". 
ويجب على مدعي الضرر اثبات اركان المسؤولية بما فيها العلاقة السببية التي يمكن اثباتها بجميع طرق الاثبات بما فيها القرائن القضائية، وفي الواقع يمكن اثباتها عن طريق واقع الحال، بل كثيرا ما تكون هذه القرائن واضحة، بحيث ان الامر لا يحتاج لدليل لتوافر السببية، ويجوز نفي الرابطة السببية بطريقة غير مباشرة اي ان الضرر الذي لحق بالمريض نتج عن سبب اجنبي آخر سواء كان هذا السبب الاجنبي هو العامل الوحيد في حدوث الضرر، ام كان هو العامل الذي سبب فعل الفاعل الذي احدث الضرر. 
هذا وتنص المادة (261) من القانون المدني الاردني على "اذا اثبت الشخص ان الضرر قد نشأ عن سبب اجنبي لا يد له فية كأفة سماوية او حادث فجائي او قوة قاهرة او فعل الغير او فعل المتضرر كان غير ملزم بالضمان مالم يقض القانون او الاتفاق بغير ذلك" . 
وعلية فان صور انعدام السببية وقطعها بتوافر السبب الاجنبي هي ثلاثة صور، الحادث الفجائي او القوة القاهرة، وخطأ المضرور وخطأ الغير ولاثبات كون السبب الاجنبي هو الذي ادى إلى الضرر يجب التميز بين فرضين، اولهما – ان يكون السبب الاجنبي هو السبب الوحيد في وقوع الضرر والثاني – ان يكون السبب الاجنبي احد اسباب وقوع الضرر، كأن يشترك السبب الاجنبي مع خطأ المدعى عليه او فعل الغير، مع الاشارة انه ليس من الضروري ان يكون فعل الغير خطأ. 




المطلب الاول: الحادث الفجائي او القوة القاهرة ويشترط في الحادث المنتج للضرر لاعتباره قوة قاهرة او حادث فجائي توافر الشروط التالية : 1. عدم امكانية التوقع، فاذا كان الطبيب يتوقع حدوث الضرر ولم يتخذ الاحتياطات الضرورية اللازمة لتلافي وقوع الضرر فانه يكون مقصرا. فمثلا اذا توفي المريض بسبب ازمة قلبية اثناء المعالجة بسبب حدوث رعد مفاجئ، فاذا تمكن الطبيب من اثبات ان هذا غير متوقع فيمكن ان يعفي من المسؤولية. 2. استحالة الدفع، بمعنى انة يستحيل على الطبيب دفع الحادث الذي أدى إلى الضرر بالمريض، والاستحالة هنا هي الاستحالة المطلقة، سواء كانت مادية او معنوية ولكن اذا كانت هذه الاستحالة نسبية قاصرة على الطبيب المعالج فلا يعتبر الحادث قوة قاهرة ولا يعفي الطبيب من المسؤولية. 
المطلب الثاني خطأ المدين فاذا أثبت ان الضرر ناتج عن تقصير واهمال الطبيب فانه يسأل حتى ولو كان هناك سبب اجنبي ساهم في احداث الضرر، واما بالنسبة لخطأ المريض المتضرر، فاذا ما ثبت الخطأ من المريض المتضرر فان ذلك يؤدي إلى نفي المسؤولية عن الطبيب وذلك من خلال نفي الرابطة السببية، شريطة ان يكون خطأ المريض هو السبب الوحيد في احداث الضرر، اما اذا اشترك فعل المريض مع فعل الطبيب في وقوع الضرر، فان ذلك لا يؤدي إلى انتفاء مسؤولية الطبيب وانما يؤدي فقط إلى انتقاص التعويض المحكوم به على الطبيب، بنسبة خطأ المريض، ويأخذ القضاء في هذا الصدد بنظرية السبب المنتج وليس بنظرية تعدد الاسباب التي تقوم بالاعتداد بكافة الاسباب التي احدثت الضرر وذلك بخلاف نظرية السبب المنتج والذي تقوم بالاعتداد بالسبب المألوف الذي احدث الضرر فعلا وليس بالسبب العارض، فاذا ذهب الحكم إلى القول بوجود عدة عوامل ادت إلى حدوث الضرر للمريض، دون ان يتحقق الحكم من ان احد هذه العوامل يشكل السبب المنتج في احداث الضرر، فان هذا الحكم يكون قاصرا فيما اوردة من اسباب، كما في حالة القول بوجود حساسية لدى المريض الذي لم يصدر منة خطأ، وذلك مع عدم التقليل من مسؤولية الجراح عن الضرر الحاصل والتي كان يجب اخذها بعين الاعتبار. ولبيان خطأ المريض على مسؤولية الطبيب يجب ان نفرق بين امرين : الاول: استغرق احد الفعلين للفعل الاخر، في هذه الحالة اذا استغرق احد الفعلين الآخر، كما لو كان خطأ الطبيب في حجمة أكبر بكثير من خطأ المريض، وفي هذه الحالة فلا يعتد بالفعل المستغرق، سواء كان فعل المريض ام فعل الطبيب، ويستغرق احد الفعلين الفعل الآخر في حالتين: 1. اذا كان احد الفعلين يفوق الخطأ الآخر جسامة، ويتحقق ذلك في صورتين: أ- اذا كان احد الفعلين متعمدا، فانه يستغرق الفعل الآخر وقد يكون الفعل المتعمد هو فعل المريض، وقد يكون هو فعل الطبيب، فاذا كان هو فعل الطبيب كما لو ترك الطبيب المريض المصاب بمرض عقلي يسقط من الطابق العلوي فيموت، هنا تقوم مسؤولية الطبيب. اما اذا كان الفعل المتعمد هو فعل المريض، كما لو قام المريض بتناول ادوية كان الطبيب قد حرمها عليه بصفة صريحة وقاطعة، مبينا له نتائجها وآثارها السلبية، فهنا تنتفي مسؤولية الطبيب من انعدام الرابطة السببية، باعتبار ان الفعل الذي قام بة المريض يفوق فعل الطبيب ان كان مخطئاً. 
ب- رضاء المضرور بالضرر، فاذا رضي المريض بالنتائج المترتبة على التدخل الجراحي والتي قام الطبيب بتبيانها له، ففي هذه الحالة لا يسأل الطبيب، شريطة ان يكون العمل الطبي او التدخل الجراحي الذي قام بة الطبيب يحتمل النجاح ويحتمل الفشل. 2. اذا كان احد الفعلين نتيجة للفعل الآخر، فاذا كان احد الفعلين نتيجة للفعل الآخر، فلا يعتد الا بالفعل الواقع اولا، فاذا كان خطأ الطبيب سببة خطأ المريض، انتفت المسؤولية الطبية، كما في حالة كذب المريض على الطبيب بشأن حالتة الصحية وقيام الطبيب باعطائة العلاج على ضوء ذلك. 
وقد اشار القانون المدني الاردني في المادة (264) منه لاثر استغراق احد الفعلين للفعل الاجر حيث نصت المادة على انه "يجوز للمحكمة ان تنقص مقدار الضمان أو أن لا تحكم بضمان ما اذا كان المتضرر قد اشترك بفعلة في إحداث الضرر او زاد فيه". 
هذا النص يعالج عدة حالات، منها انه ليس للقاضي انقاص الضمان ويكون ذلك في حالة استغراق فعل الطبيب لفعل المريض، او ان لا يحكم بضمان، وهذا يفترض ان فعل الطبيب قد استغرقة فعل المريض، وللقاضي ايضا انقاص مقدار الضمان في حالة اشتراك خطأ المريض مع خطأ الطبيب في حالة حصول الضرر. ثانيا: استقلال كل من الفعلين عن الفعل الآخر، اذا لم يستغرق احد الفعلين الفعل الاخر، فان الامر يعد مشترك بين الطبيب والمريض، فيعتبر كل خطأ سببا متكافئا او منتجا في احداث الضرر، وعلية لا يتحمل الطبيب كامل المسؤولية عن فعلة الذي قام بة بل توزع المسؤولية بينة وبين المريض. 
وهذا ما استقر علية القضاء في مصر، فاذا كان المضرور قد اخطأ وساهم بخطئه في احداث الضرر الذي اصابة فان ذلك يجب ان يراعى في تقدير التعويض المستحق له فلا يحكم له على الغير الا بالقدر المناسب لخطأ هذا الغير ويترتب على ذلك توزيع مبلغ التعوض بينة وبين المريض . هذا وتنص المادة (265) من القانون المدني الاردني على انه "اذا تعدد المسؤولون عن فعل ضار، كان كل منهم مسئولا بنسبة نصيبة فية وللمحكمة ان تقضي بالتساوي او بالتضامن والتكافل فيما بينهم". 
المطلب الثالث خطأ الغير 
فقد تنتفي الرابطة السببية ايضا نتيجة لخطأ الغير اي ان الضرر قد وقع بفعل الغير، وهو السبب الوحيد في احداث الضرر، ويجب ان لا يكون الغير من الاشخاص الذين يسأل عنهم الطبيب، سواء كان مكلف بالرقابة عليهم، او كان الطبيب بالنسبة لهم في مركز المتبوع، فاذا كان كذلك امتنع علية الاحتجاج بفعل من هو تحت رقابتة او بفعل تابعية، وقد استقر القضاء على ان خطأ الغير يقطع الرابطة السببية متى استغرق خطأ الطبيب المدعى علية، اما اذا كان خطأ الطبيب مستغرق لفعل الغير فلا يعتد بفعل الغير، وتقوم مسؤولية الطبيب كاملة، فاذا ثبت ان الخطأ صادر من طبيب آخر او من أحد العاملين بالمستشفى او في عدم تنفيذ تعليمات الطبيب، فلا تقوم مسؤولية هذا الأخير.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

اثبات المسؤولية الطبية شرط لازم لتعويض الضرر الذي لحق بالمتضرر، واثباتها من اصعب المسائل لكونها متشابكة العناصر ومن المسائل التي تنم عن صعوبة التقدير ، واقامة الدليل على قيامها، وان معرفة طبيعة الالتزام الذي اخل بة المدين سواء كان مصدرة العقد او الفعل الضار، انما يساعدان في عملية الاثبات، وسأتناول موضوع هذا الفصل في مبحثين، مخصصا المبحث الاول لاثبات المسؤولية الطبية والمبحث الثاني لتقدير التعويض.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

وفقا للقواعد العامة للمسؤولية، فان عبء الاثبات يقع على المدعي وعلية اثبات عناصر المسؤولية واركانها، من خطأ، وضرر وعلاقة سببية، وبناء على ذلك فان المريض المضرور هو المكلف باثبات الضرر والخطأ والعلاقة السببية. اذا كان اثبات الضرر لا يثير كثيرا من الصعوبات، الا ان الامر يختلف فيما يتعلق باثبات خطأ الطبيب، ولكي نتمكن من بحث اثبات المسؤولية الطبية، لا بد لنا من بحث مسؤولية الطبيب واثبات رابطة السببية وسيكون ذلك في المطلبين الاتيين: 
المطلب الاول اثبات خطأ الطبيب يجمع الفقة الحديث على ان عبء اثبات خطأ الطبيب لا يجب ان يتبع طبيعة المسؤولية او يدور معها، فيما اذا كانت المسؤولية عقدية او تقصيرية، وانما يتعلق بذات طبيعة الالتزام الذي اخل بة المدين (الطبيب)، ولا فرق هنا ان يكون مصدر الالتزام علاقة عقدية او فعل تقصيري . وعلية فان اثبات خطأ الطبيب يتوقف بحسب ما اذا كان التزام الطبيب بتحقيق او ببذل عناية: 1- عبء الاثبات في الالتزام بتحقيق نتيجة وهو الالتزام الذي يعد فية المدين دائنة بشيء معين سواء كان ذلك الشيء عملا، او امتناع عن عمل، او نقل حق . ان عدم تنفيذ الالتزام بتحقيق نتيجة، انما هو خطأ مفترض غير قابل لاثبات العكس، ويتحمل المدين عبء الاثبات في هذا الالتزام، وتفرض مسؤولية في هذه الحالة، الا اذا قام الدليل على انه قام بتنفيذ التزامة، او ان عدم تنفيذه لهذا الالتزام يرجع إلى سبب اجنبي حال بينة وبين تنفيذه. وعلية يكفي لاقامة المسؤولية على الطبيب -اذا كان ملزم بتحقيق نتيجة- اثبات ان النتيجة لم تتحقق، وكان يجب على الطبيب ان يقوم بها ونتج عن ذلك ضرر للمريض. 
وقد اثير امام القضاء تساؤل حول اعتبار الطبيب متبوع ام يعتبر الطبيب حارس للشيء الذي احدث الضرر. وخلص إلى نتيجة مفادها ان الضرر اذا كان ناتج عن احد التابعين للطبيب، مما يعملون ضمن فريقة الطبي فانه يسأل مسؤولية المتبوع عن اعمال التابع، واذا نتج الضرر عن احدى الآلآت التي يستخدمها الطبيب فانه يعتبر حارس، وتقوم مسؤوليتة على هذا الاساس، ولتوفير الحماية للمريض لجاء القضاء في كل من فرنسا ومصر إلى الالتزام بضمان السلامة، اي سلامة المريض من الضرر الذي يمكن ان يحدث اثناء العلاج، وخاصة بالنسبة للعمليات الطبية التي لا يكون فيها احتمال للنجاح اوالفشل، ويكون فيها التزام الطبيب بتحقيق نتيجة. 
وقد أخذ القضاء بضمان السلامة فيما يتعلق بالاضرار الناجمة للمريض بسبب التغذية او المشروبات او النظافة او ما يصاب بة من عدوى في المستشفى، ولا يستطيع الطبيب ان يدرأ عن نفسة المسؤولية الا باثبات السبب الاجنبي، اي اثبات ان الضرر الذي لحق بالمريض يرجع إلى قوة قاهرة او خطأ المريض او خطأ الغير، ويمكن للطبيب ايضا اثبات حالة الضرورة، التي تنفي عن فعلة وصف الاهمال. 
ويلاحظ ان القضاء يتشدد في العمليات الجراحية وما ينتج عنها من اخطاء، خاصة اذا كانت هذه العمليات لا تدعو اليها ضرورة علاجية كعمليات التجميل، وقد ذهبت محكمة النقض المصرية "بان عملية التجميل وان كان التزام الطبيب هو بذل عناية الا انه يكفي من المريض اثبات واقعة ترجح اهمال الطبيب". ان الحكم السابق يقيم قرينة قضائية لمصلحة المضرور، على اساس ان الطبيب قد اخل بالتزامة ببذل عناية. 
وكذلك بالنسبة للعمليات العادية فانها لا تتمثل بها صعوبة بالنسبة للطبيب الجراح، ولا تتضمن عنصر الاحتمال اذا كانت هذه العمليات عمليات بسيطة، كعمليات الختان والزائدة الدودية والتي اصبحت عمليات سهلة جدا ولا يعقل حدوث الفشل فيها. 
2- عبء الاثبات في الالتزام ببذل عناية لا يكتفي من الدائن في هذه الحالة ان يدعي ان المدين لم يقم بتنفيذ التزامة على الوجة المعين في الاتفاق بل علية ان يثبت ان العناية التي قام بها المدين لم تتفق مع ما كان يجب علية بذلة ، بمعنى يجب علية ان يثبت ان هناك خطأ وقع من المدين وان هناك ضررا لحق بة من جراء ذلك، وان العلاقة السببية بين الخطأ والضرر ثابتة، وعلية يجب على المريض ان يثبت ان الطبيب لم يقم ببذل العناية المطلوبة منه، المتمثلة في اهمال الطبيب،او انحرافة في الاصول المستقرة في المهنة، ويمكن اثبات ذلك من خلال مقارنة سلوك الطبيب المدعى علية بسلوك طبيب مماثل له من نفس المستوى المهني مع الاخذ بعين الاعتبار الظروف الخارجية المحيطة بالطبيب وقت العلاج. 






المطلب الثاني اثبات الرابطة السببية 
يتجة القضاء بصفة عامة إلى أن إلقاء عبء الاثبات يقع على عاتق المريض، فهو الملزم باثبات ان خطأ الطبيب هو الذي تسبب في احداث الضرر، فمجرد اثبات ان الطبيب قد نسي قطعة من القماش لا يكفي للقول بان ذلك يعتبر السبب في كل الاضرار الناجمة للمريض ما لم يثبت ان هذا الاهمال هو الذي أدى إلى التهاب الجرح وما صاحب ذلك من أضرار. 
فاذا لم تكن القرينة واضحة الدلالة على ان الطبيب ارتكب خطأ لابد من الاستعانة بقرائن اخرى باثبات خطأ الطبيب والرابطة السببية، ولهذا فان القضاء يستعين بأهل الخبرة، لما لهم من اهمية للبت في المسائل الاحتمالية . هذا وقد ذهبت محكمة النقض الفرنسية إلى انه ليس هناك تناقض بين عدم اعتبار خطأ الطبيب هو سبب في الوفاة، ولكنة السبب في حرمان المريض من فرصة حقيقية في الشفاء. 
يلاحظ من احكام القضاء ان هناك اتجاة متزايد في التشدد في احكام المسؤولية الطبية، ويظهر هذا من خلال التساهل في تطبيق القواعد العامة للمسؤولية المدنية على خطأ الطبيب، بحيث اصبح القضاء يقيم قرينة على ارتكاب الطبيب للاهمال، وذلك لمصلحة المريض الذي لا يستطيع ان ينفي ذلك الا باثبات السبب الاجنبي الذي حال بينة وبين حصول الضرر. 
ويعود السبب في ذلك إلى ما يحيط بالعمل الطبي من جوانب فنية يصعب معها على المريض اثبات الخطأ والضرر والعلاقة السببية بشكل واضح، لهذا فان القضاء في المسؤولية الطبية لا يتردد في حالة وجود خطأ من الطبيب بان هناك رابطة سببية ما بين خطأ الطبيب وضياع فرصة حقيقية على المريض بالشفاء او تحسن او تفادي اضرار معينة، وهناك تزايد في احكام القضاء في التعويض عن تفويت الفرصة لمجرد قيام قرينة تدل على وجود خطأ ارتكبة الطبيب، ويستنتج ذلك من الاحكام الحديثة التي تذهب إلى اثبات خطأ الطبيب من خلال القرائن القضائية . وككلمة اخيرة في هذا المبحث فقد جاء في مقالة لاحد الاطباء والذي يعمل لدى احد المستشفيات في الكويت، تحت عنوان المسؤولية المدنية للطبيب "الطب والجراحة من الامور الفنية المعقدة، بحسبان ما قد يترتب على الخطأ فيها، او مجرد السهو من كوارث، وان كان على الطبيب ان يتصرف كقاعدة عامة طبقا للتعليمات والانظمة والقوانين، الا انه بحكم وضعة، عليه ان يتخذ القرارات التي تضمن دائما انقاذ المريض وسلامتة ولو تعارضت تعارضة احيانا مع التعليمات، فان هو اهمل او تقصير، وكان ذلك هو السبب المباشر للضرر او وفاة المريض، فيمكن ان يكون الطبيب محلا للمسألة الشخصية واعتباره مخطئا وحلت علية المسؤولية المدنية".

----------


## هيثم الفقى

بينا في السابق ان تشخيص المرض ووصف العلاج والسير فيه من ادق الاعمال الفنية التي يقوم بها الطبيب، ولئن كان لا يشترط لقيام مسؤولية الطبيب عنها ان يكون خطئه جسيما، إلا انه يتعين ان يثبت للقاضي ان الطبيب باهماله وعدم تحرزه، قد خالف وبصورة واضحة المعطيات العلمية والاصول المستقرة في مهنة الطب. 
وتقدير الاعمال الطبية ينطوي على نواحي فنية ليس في مقدور القاضي ولا استطاعته الالمام بها، بل ولا يفترض في القاضي ان يلم بدقائق الطب وليس من السهل عليه ان يتبين وجة الخطأ في سلوك الطبيب، فاذا كان القاضي يستطيع ان يستخلص خطأ الطبيب في اعماله العادية، كعدم حصوله على رضاء المريض مثلا، فانه يصعب عليه ذلك بالنسبة للاعمال الطبية التي تنسب إلى الفن الطبي لذا يجب عليه ان يستعين في هذا الخصوص باهل الخبرة، ليبينوا له ما غمض علية فهمة من اسرار العمل الطبي موضوع الدعوى، وينبغي على الخبير ان يقدر الوقائع والافعال، وعلى القاضي ان يناقش هذا التقدير من الناحية القانونية . 
المطلب الاول سلطة المحكمة في تقدير عناصر المسؤولية 
تطبيقا للقواعد العامة فانه متى كان التزام الطبيب ببذل عناية، وكان المريض مدعيا، فيجب على هذا الاخير ان يقدم الدليل على اهمال او تقصير الطبيب في بذل العناية، او انه قد خالف القواعد الفنية المستقرة وبالتالي يقوم القاضي بتقديرها دون معقب عليه من محكمة التمييز، كي يتحقق من حصول الفعل او الترك، او عدم حصولة وهذه من مسائل الواقع والتي يترك تقديرها لمحكمة الموضوع. 
وان تحديد القاضي للوصف القانوني لسلوك المدعى عليه (الطبيب) واعتباره مخطئاً لانحرافة عن المألوف من سلوك الطبيب الوسط من نفس المستوى المهني، هو امر يتصل بمسائل القانون اذ انه يتعلق بالتكيف القانوني للفعل، التي يكون لمحكمة التمييز ان تراقب محكمة الموضوع في وصفها للفعل او الترك بانة خطأ يستوجب المسؤولية المدنية. 
وقاضي الموضوع ان كان لا يجوز له ان يقوم باثبات ما يجب على المدعى اثباتة، الا ان واجبة ان يتثبت من انطباق وصف الخطأ على الوقائع التي يبرهن المدعي وهو المريض المضرور على نسبتها للطبيب، فالقاضي لا يقوم باثبات خطأ الطبيب ولكنه يقوم بالتحقق من الوقائع وفقا للمعيار الموضوعي، وإذا كان في الغالب ان يتقدم المريض المدعي للبرهنة على قيام خطأ الطبيب، بأن يقدم مجموعة من القرائن الدالة على ذلك ويجب على قاضي الموضوع اعتماد هذه القرائن ما دامت واضحة الدلالة على المسألة المراد اثباتها، وهناك علاقة سببية بين هذا الخطأ والضرر، ويجب في هذه القرائن والتي هي مجرد قرائن واقع، الا تستند إلى مجرد الاستنتاج بمفهوم المخالفة ومن امثلة هذه القرائن تقارير الخبراء وفكرة الخطأ الاحتمالي حيث تعد هذه القرائن من اهم المسائل للتمييز بين الخطأ العادي للطبيب وخطئه المهني. 
وبالنسبة للخطأ العادي الذي يتمثل في التقصير في بذل العناية اللازمة للمريض والاخلال بواجب الحيطة والحذر المفروضة على كل شخص يمكن للقاضي ان يستخلص هذا الخطأ من الاعمال العادية التي قام بها الطبيب ومن الواجبات الانسانية، كعدم تبصير المريض تبصيرا كافيا. 
اما بالنسبة للخطأ المهني (الفني) الذي يتمثل بالانحراف عن السلوك الفني المألوف لطبيب من نفس المستوى، والذي من مقتضاه ان يبذل الطبيب في تنفيذ التزامة العناية الفنية التي تتطلبها الاصول الفنية والعلمية الحديثة. 
وعلية فان تقدير القاضي لهذا الخطأ يجب ان يحاط بضمانتين اساسيتين : اولاهما: يجب على القاضي عند تقديرة لخطأ الطبيب ان يكون في غاية الحيطة والحذر، فلا يعترف بوجود هذا الخطأ الا اذا ثبت ثبوت قاطعا ان الطبيب قد خالف عن جهل او تهاون الاصول الفنية الثابتة والقواعد العلمية الاساسية التي لا تدع مجالا للشك والتي يفترض في كل طبيب من مستواه العلمي ان يعرفها. 
اما اذا كان الفعل او المسألة الفنية التي تنسب إلى الطبيب تتصل بمسائل علمية محل خلاف، ولا يزال يدور حولها النقاش والجدل، فليس للقاضي ان يقحم نفسه في هذا النقاش العلمي بالترجيح بين وجهات النظر، واتخاذ موقف معين فيها، انما يجب اعتبار الطبيب غير مخطئ وغير مسؤول في هذه الحالة. وخلاصة القول في هذه الضمانة، انه يجب ان يثبت للقاضي بصورة اكيدة وواضحة ان الطبيب قد خالف الاصول العلمية المستقرة في علم الطب وقواعدة الاساسية التي ليست محلا للجدل والخلاف. 
وثانيهما: لا يستطيع القاضي بسبب عدم المعرفة الكافية لدية بالمسائل الطبية ان يتصدى مباشرة لمناقشة هذه المسائل وان يقدر بنفسة خطأ الطبيب بهذا المجال، لذلك على القاضي ان يتوجة إلى المختصين من الخبراء بين اهل الطب من اجل استيضاح الامر وبالتالي القاء الضوء على سلوك المدين (المدعى عليه) ان كان يتفق مع سلوك الطبيب الوسط الحريص في مهنته، وهذا يعني ان اهل الخبرة هم الذين سيقدمون وجهة نظرهم حول مسألة السلوك والحذر الذي كان يجب ان يقدمة الطبيب. 
واذا كان الخبير يقوم بمساعدة القاضي باستنباط الخطأ في المجال الطبي، سواء في المسائل التطبيقية ام في الاخلاق الطبية، الا ان القاضي يستقل في التكيف القانوني بالسلوك الفني للطبيب وهو الذي يقوم بتقدير رأي الخبير وبالنتيجة الاخذ به او عدم الاخذ به . 
ولكي نستطيع الوقوف على سلطة المحكمة في تقدير المسؤولية الطبية المدنية لا بد من الوقوف على دور الخبرة في اثبات الخطأ الطبي ومدى حرية القاضي في تقدير تقرير الخبرة. 
أولا: دور الخبرة في اثبات الخطأ الطبي الاصل ان القاضي له ان يتحرى الوقائع الفنية وله ان يستعمل جميع الوسائل المشروعة لكي يتحقق من عناصر المسؤولية المدنية، ولاستكمال قناعتة له ان يلجأ إلى اهل الخبرة في المسائل الفنية سواء كانت طبية او هندسية او غير ذلك، وان كان له اللجوء إلى الخبرة في هذه المسائل، الا انه لا يجوز له ان يلجأ إلى اهل الخبرة في المسائل القانونية والتي هي من صميم عمله، وبالتالي فان الطبيعة الفنية للمسألة او للواقعة هي التي تبرر مبدأ الخبرة وتضع حدودة القانونية، فالخبير فني يستدعي بصفتة هذه ليكون مساعدا للقضاء. 
والخبرة هي تكليف شخص من قبل المحكمة لرؤية النزاع والادلاء برأية الفني، من خلال تقرير مقدم إلى المحكمة، وذلك عندما يكون موضوع النزاع متعلق بالمسائل الفنية، التي لا يستطيع القاضي ان يفصل بها دون اللجوء إلى خبير، لذلك فان المحاكم تلجأ إلى تكليف خبير بفحص موضوع النزاع وابداء الرأي فية وتحديد المسائل الفنية فية، لكي يصار فيما بعد إلى تطبيق القانون على النزاع المعروض، بعد ان تكون الجوانب الفنية واضحة بما يريح ضمير المحكمة ويحقق العدالة، لذلك فان الخبرة تتناول المسائل العلمية والفنية للفصل في الدعوى، ولا تعني ان الخبير يقوم بالفصل في النزاع بل يبقى ذلك من عمل المحكمة لا بل ان المحاكم غير ملزمة برأي الخبراء، ولهذا يوصف رأي الخبير بانه رأي استشاري (استئناسي) . 
ان اللجوء إلى الخبرة لتحديد ما اذا كان سلوك الطبيب يشكل خطأ ام لا هو امر تقتضية طبيعة المسائل الفنية في المجال الطبي، مما يحتم على القاضي ان يستعين باهل الخبرة المتخصصين فنيا في الحقل الطبي، وهم بهذه الصفة يصبحون عون للقضاء. 
هذا وقد استقرت محكمة النقض المصرية والفرنسية على ان مهمة الخبير تقتصر على ابداء الرأي في المسائل الفنية التي يصعب على القاضي استقصائها بنفسة . ان انتقال تقدير الوقائع من المجال العلمي إلى المجال القانوني يكون صعبا، فلكي تكون الخبرة وسيلة قضائية مناسبة ينبغي انتقال التقدير من المجال العلمي إلى المجال القانوني، مثل هذا الانتقال لا يتم الا بتقرير طبي مستمد من تقرير الخبير، وهنا تكمن الصعوبة ويخشي ان ينزلق في ذلك امهر القضاة وبكامل حسن النية. وكثيرا ما تختلط النواحي الفنية والنواحي الطبية، فيعد كل ما هو فني مسألة طبية، وهذا الخلط يساهم بدورة في زيادة غموض فكرة الخبرة الطبية، فاذا كانت الخبرة الطبية ضرورية في بعض الاحيان فانها ليست ضرورية في احيان اخرى، ومع ذلك يلجأ القضاه اليها، وهذا ما يفسر اتجاه القضاء في التوسع في مهمة الخبير، والاستعانة بة دون ضرورة قانونية تحتم ذلك، ومثل هذا التفويض من قبل القاضي للخبير، من شأنة ان يؤدي نسبة صفة قانونية للخبير، وهذا امر منتقد ذلك ان الخبرة يجب الا تتدخل الا كتكملة قانونية لخبرة القاضي، وفي المجال الذي يجهلة. 
ومما يزيد الامر سوءا انه يحدث كثيرا ان يتوسع الخبير في نطاق مهمتة ويعطي تقريرا قانونيا للموقف وهذا لا يدخل في تقدير اختصاصة . من المهم ان يجتهد القاضي في ان يحدد دون غموض مهمة الخبير في المجال الفني، وان يحتفظ صراحة في تقدير وتكيف ما قد يزوده بة الخبير من عناصر، ويلاحظ ان الحصول على تقدير موضوعي من الخبير تعترضة في الواقع صعوبتان : الاولى موضوعية، وثانية شخصية. 
من ناحية الاولى: ان مهمة الخبير مهمة خطيرة ودقيقة، فاذا كان يتعين علية من الناحية العلمية المجردة احترام التحقيق العلمي المحايد الذي يقوم به للبحث عن سبب الواقعة، فان ذلك لا يمنع من قيام ذلك الخطر في المجال الطبي فيما يتعلق بالناحية الفنية للخبرة الطبية، وليس مؤكدا بصفة مطلقة ان الخبير الذي يقوم بمهنتة بالكامل يستطيع ان يقدر بدقة الموقف الذي وجد فية الطبيب محل المسألة، والذي كان يمارس عملة في ظروف واقعية مختلفة، والصعوبة التي تكمن امام الخبير هي الاختلاف بين المعطيات المجردة والحقيقة الواقعية الملموسة. اما من الناحية الثانية: تعاني قيمة الخبرة الطبية من احتمال اهتزاز الثقة في الخبراء بسبب وجود تضامن مهني يمكن ان يترتب عليه نوع من التسامح مع الزملاء الاطباء محل المسألة. 
ومما لا شك فية انه اذا ثبت ذلك فان الخبير يدان اشد الادانة اذ يعتبر ذلك قصورا بشرف ونزاهة المهنة، لذلك نجد في غالب الامر ان الكثير من الخبراء الاطباء لا يقومون به>ه المهمة بشرف وموضوعية، ويجب على القاضي في الحالات التي يشعر فيها ان الخبير يريد تغطية زميلة وابعادة عن المسألة يجب عليه الا ياخذ بهذه الخبرة ويقصيها جانبا، وقد يستخلص هذا من انعكاس تلك الرغبة على تقرير الخبير بحيث يظهر عدم ادراك الخبير للمقتضيات الخاصة لمهمتة عندما يتجة لتقديم تقرير قانوني وهو ما لا يدخل اصلا في نطاق هذه المهمة وهذا نوع من المحاباة والتحايل الذي لا يجوز، والذي يحاول من خلاله القفز عن الجوانب الفنية لتقديم تقرير قانوني. 
نستخلص مما سبق ان الخبير يجب الا يتعرض للنواحي القانونية بل يجب ان يقتصر تقريره على تقرير النواحي الفنية، وان امكن ان يوضح الشك في وجود الرابطة السببية بين فعل الطبيب محل المسألة والحادثة، فانة لا يكون له ان يقترح تحديدا للمسؤولية ولا ان يوصي بحدوث ضرر بسيط بغرض الوصول إلى تخفيض التعويض المفروض. 
ثانيا: حرية القاضي في تقدير تقرير الخبير سبق لنا وان أوضحنا ان عمل الخبير قد تصاحبة بعض الاخطار لعدم التزام الخبير بمعيار المعطيات العلمية والقواعد المنظمة للممارسة الطبية وقواعد الاخلاق الطبية عند وضعه للتقرير الذي يقدمة إلى القاضي كخيرة في المجال الطبي. ومن اجل التغلب على هذه الصعوبات، فلا يجب ان يتردد القاضي في حرية واستخدام وتأكيد حرية التقدير واجراء الموازنة الدقيقة، التي تعترف له بها النصوص القانونية في مواجهة اراء الخبراء، حتى يستطيع استخلاص خطأ الطبيب بطريقة موضوعية ومجردة. في هذا النطاق وحيث لا يوجد ما يلزم القاضي ان يستمد قناعتة من شيء محدد، ولو كان خبرة رسمية، ثم يسعى هو نفسة للحصول عليها مع عدم اختصاصة بالنواحي الفنية، قد يؤدي إلى شيء من الغموض . 
فقد وجدت بعض الاحكام القضائية الذي رفض القضاة فيها الاخذ بما ورد في تقارير الخبراء وحكموا بعكس ما خلصت الية هذه التقارير من نتائج فنية، وعلى العكس من ذلك هناك احكام تلتزم بالرأي الوارد في تقارير الخبراء . ومما لا شك فية انه عندما يرفض القاضي ما انتهي الية الخبير في تقريره، بالنظر إلى ما يحيط بالقاضي من تبريرات متشابكة فانة يخاطر بان يخلق موقفا قد يوصف بة بالتطرف، بذلك فان كان من سلطة القاضي طرح ما ورد في تقرير الخبير الفني، والحكم طبقا لما يقتنع انه محقق للعدالة فان ذلك لن يكون يسيرا عليه مالم يقدم تبريرا مقنعا له. 
وان كان من المهم جدا من ناحية اولي ان يضع القاضي نصب عينية مواجهة التضامن المهني المحتمل بين الخبير والطبيب المدعى عليه وان يكون له بالمرصاد، فالطب كمهنة تعد من أكثر المهن التصاقاً في حياة الافراد، لذلك يجب ادراك كل ما يلزم المريض سواء من الناحية الفنية البحتة او من الناحية الانسانية التي يجب ان تبسط جناحيها على العمل الطبي، فالفن والانسانية لا يجوز الفصل بينهما في هذا المجال. 
وخلاصة القول فانه اذا كان عبء اثبات خطأ الطبيب يقع على عاتق المضرور، متى كان التزام الطبيب ببذل عناية فيقع على عاتق المضرور ان يقدم الادلة التي تبرهن على انحراف الطبيب عن السلوك الوسط الذي يسلكة طبيب من نفس مستواه المهني وجد في نفس الظروف الخارجية، ويخضع تقرير هذه الادلة لسلطة قاضي الموضوع الذي يستطيع ان يلجأ إلى الخبرة الفنية في المسائل الدقيقة ويظل محتفظا بتقدير ما يرد بتقدير الخبراء ويختلف دور القاضي في تقديرة للادلة، اذا كان الالتزام الملقى على عاتق الطبيب هو التزام بتحقيق نتيجة. 


ثالثا: المهام الملقاة على عاتق الخبير يمكن القول ان خطأ الطبيب في ممارسة عملة الفني يمر بمرحلتين: الاولى تتمثل في تحديد مدى مطابقة هذا العمل للقواعد الفنية للمهنة والاصول العلمية المستقرة، وهذا العمل لا يستطيع ان يقوم بة الاشخص امتهن مهنة الطب، واما المرحلة الثانية فهي تكمن في عرض نتيجة المرحلة الاولى على المعيار القانوني للخطأ المهني وهذا عمل قانوني يقوم بة قاضي الموضوع. 
وحتى يستطيع الخبير ان يقوم بالمهمة الملقاة على عاتقة فلا بد من اتباع الاسس القانونية الصحيحة والتي يقع تحديد بعضها على المحكمة (قاضي الموضوع) التي كلفت الخبير للقيام بهذه المهمة، فيمكن القول انه يقع على عاتق المحكمة بالنسبة للخبرة المهام التالية: 1. على المحكمة ان تحدد مهمة الخبير بدقة، فيجب على الخبير ان يجيب بوضوح تام عن كل ما يوجة اليه من اسئلة، وان يبحث في الاسباب التي ادت إلى الحادث، مع بيان ما اذا كان يمكن تجنب وقوع هذا الحادث تبعا للمعطيات العلمية المستقرة، ومدى ما ارتكبة الطبيب من اهمال ما كان ليرتكبة طبيب يقظ احيط بنفس الظروف الخارجية التي احاطت بالطبيب المسؤول، وهذا ما اكدت عليه محكمة التمييز في احكامها . 2. لا يجوز للمحكمة ان تحدد للخبير الوسائل التي يستطيع الاعتماد عليها، بل يجب اعطاء الخبير قدرا من الحرية والاستقلالية في تقرير الخبرة، وبالنسبة للخبراء التي تنتخبهم المحكمة فتقع عليهم الواجبات التالية . أ- دراسة حالة المريض وتتبع مراحل تطور المرض والعوامل التي ادت الية، وهل الضرر ناتج عن شدة المرض ام إلى العلاج الذي وصفة الطبيب، ام إلى قوة استهداف المريض؟ ب- على الخبير ان يحدد في تقريره ما اذا كان الطبيب قد ارتكب خطأ ام لا، فاذا وجد ان سلوك الطبيب فية مخالفة للاصول المستقرة فيعتبر ذلك خطأ ويتوجب علية تقدير الاضرار التي لحقت بالمريض. ج- على الخبيران يتجنب الاراء العلمية التي ما زالت محلا للجدل العلمي وعلية الابتعاد عن طرح ارائة الشخصية اذا لم تكن متفقة مع الاصول العلمية المستقرة. د- على الخبير عدم الخوض في المناقشات القانونية الدقيقة، وعلية ان يقتصر في تقريره على بحث الوقائع المتعلقة بسلوك الطبيب وتقديرها من الناحية الطبية. ه- على الخبيران يتوخى الدقة والوضوح عند كتابة تقريره، وفي حالة اذا لم يستطع الخبير القيام بهذه المهمة، علية ان يطلب من المحكمة اعفائة من هذه المهمة وتعيين خبير آخر. و- على الخبير انجاز المهمة الموكولة الية بشخصة، اذ لا يجوز ان يعهد بهذه المهمة إلى غيره، ومع ذلك له ان يلجأ إلى اهل الفن يستعين بارائهم ويسترشد بمعلوماتهم، وله ان يستعين بمعاونين يعملون تحت اشرافة ومسؤوليتة. 
وفي حالة اذا ما قامت المحكمة بتكليف أكثر من خبير للقيام بنفس المهمة، وجب عليهم ان يشتركوا في انجازها ولا يجوز لهم ان يقتسموا المهمة بينهم. 
المطلب الثاني وقت تقدير التعويض 
من المسلمات الفقهية والقانونية ان التعويض يقدر بقدر الضرر فلا يزيد التعويض عن الضرر ولا يقل عنه، وقد نصت المادة (266) مالحق المضرور من ضرر وما فاتة من كسب بشرط ان يكون ذلك نتيجة طبيعية للفعل الضار". ويعود استخلاص ثبوت الضرر او نفية لقاضي الموضوع، لانه يعد من مسائل الواقع التي يختص بها، مادام الدليل الذي اخذ بة مقبول قانونا، ويجب ان يذكر في الحكم ما هو الضرر الذي اصاب المدعي والا اعتبر التسليم قاصرا. 
وبتطبيق هذه المبادئ العامة على المسؤولية الطبية، يتضح لنا انه يقع على عاتق المريض عبء اثبات خطأ الطبيب، ولا يجوز لقاضي الموضوع ان يقوم باثبات ما يجب على المريض اثباته بل يقوم القاضي بالتحقيق من حدوث الوقائع التي اثبتها المريض، وعليه ان يتثبت من انطباق وصف الخطأ على تلك الوقائع وذلك بعرضها على معيار الخطأ لتحديد ما اذا كانت تشكل خطأ ام لا. واذا كان الحق في التعويض، اي الحق في اصلاح الضرر ينشأ منذ استكمال اركان المسؤولية، وبصفة خاصة منذُ وقوع الضرر، الا ان هذا الحق لا تتضح معالمه ولا تتبلور الا بصدور حكم القاضي والذي يعتبر كاشف له، ومحدد لعناصرة وطبيعته ويجعله مقوما بالنقد . 
وفي بعض الاحيان قد يشير تقدير التعويض عن الضرر الطبي صعوبات خاصة فيما يتعلق بالوقت الذي يتم فيه هذا التقرير، اذ ان الضرر الذي يصيب المريض قد يكون متغيرا ولا يتيسر تعينة تعينا نهائيا وقت النطق بالحكم . 
وقد نصت المادة (268) من القانون المدني الاردني على "اذا لم يتيسر للمحكمة ان تعين مدى الضمان تعيينا نهائيا فلها ان تحتفظ للمتضرر بالحق في ان يطالب خلال مدة معينة باعادة النظر في التقرير". نستخلص مما سبق ان حق المضرور وان كان ينشأ من يوم تحقق الضرر الا ان تجسيده في حق دائنية مقدر بالنقد تقديرا دقيقا لا يتم الا من يوم الحكم بة، فقد كان الحق قبل صدور الحكم حقا غير مقوم فاصبح بالحكم مقوما، ويغلب ان يقدر بمبلغ من النقود. 
الخاتمـــة هكذا نكون قد انتهينا من البحث في هذه الرسالة التي خصصناها للمسؤولية المدنية للطبيب وبينا أن القضاء الفرنسي قد استقر في أحكامه على اعتبار هذه المسؤولية مسؤولية تعاقدية في الأصل وتقصيرية في الاستثناء ، وكما قد سار القضاء المصري في نفس الاتجاه واعتبر مسؤولية الطبيب عقديه بعد ان كان يعتبرها مسؤولية تقصيرية ، واستقرت أحكامه على أنها ذات طبيعة عقدية 0 وقد عرضنا للتكييف القانوني السائد لمسؤولية الطبيب وبينا الحالات التي تعتبر فيها مسؤولية الطبيب تقصيرية وكما قد بينا الشروط الواجب توافرها لكي تعتبر مسؤولية الطبيب عقديه 0 وحيث لم يتضمن القانون المدني الأردني وقانون المعاملات السوداني نصوصا خاصة بمسؤولية الطبيب المدنية ولم يبحث كذلك القضاء الأردني والسوداني في التكييف القانوني لمسؤولية الطبيب فإننا ومن خلال الرجوع للقواعد العامة ولبعض الأحكام القضائية التي لم يبحث بالموضوع بشكل مباشر نرى أن مسؤولية الطبيب تعتبر عقديه كلما وجد رباط عقدي أما في غير هذه الحالة فإنها تعتبر تقصيرية كما قد بينت في الفصل التمهيدي من هذه الرسالة هذا وقد أوضحت إن الالتزام الذي يقع على عاتق الطبيب هو التزام ببذل عناية وليس تحقيق نتيجة ، مع أن هذا لا يمنع من التزام الطبيب بحالات محدده بتحقيق نتيجة وهي ضمانة سلامة المريض وذلك في الحالات التي يكون محلها محددا تحديدا دقيقا ، كما في عمليات نقل الدم والتحاليل المخبرية وغيرها على النحو الذي بيناه 0 وبالنسبة للمعيار الذي يقاس به الخطأ الطبي ، فهو معيار موضوعي فني حيث يقاس سلوك الطبيب على سلوك طبيب مثله وجد في نفس الظروف التي وجد فيها الطبيب محل المسألة 0 هذا وقد عرضت لدور الخبرة وأهميتها في تحديد الخطأ الطبي وبينـت ما يجب على القاضي أن يأخذه بعين الاعتبار عند اعتماد تقارير الخبرة حتى يستطيع الوقوف بدقة على المسائل المعروضة عليه بهذا الخصوص 0 
التوصيات والاقتراحات هذا وقد وجدت من المناسب في هذه الخاتمه أن أتقدم بالتوصيات والاقتراحات التالية :- أولا : نتمنى على المشرع الاردني والسوداني ان يضع لمهنة الطب لما لها من أهمية وخطورة في المسؤولية قواعد ونصوص خاصة تبين مسؤولية الاطباء عن أعمالهم ، تراعى فيها طبيعة الاعمال التي يقومون بها والمخاطر التي يتعرضون لها ، بحيث يتم تحديد طبيعة الاخطاء الطبية مع مراعاة تتمتع به هذه المهنه من طبيعة خاصه 0 ثانيا : اصدار قانون يقضي بالزام الاطباء بضرورة التأمين عن الاخطاء التي تصدر منهم أثناء قيامهم بممارسة المهنه ، لدى شركات متخصصه في تغطية الأطباء عند ممارسة المهنه ، بحيث يسهل على المتضرر الحصول على التعويض عن ما لحقه من ضرر نتيجة لخطأ الطبيب 0 ثالثا : تشكيل لجان مهنية من أهل الطب والقانون تساعد القضاء أثناء نظر الدعاوي للوصول إلى أحكام عادله تحمي الأطباء وتحفظ حقوق المتضررين وتساهم في وضع ضوابط لأصول ممارسة المهن الطبية 0 تمت بعون الله

----------


## خنوف حضرية

ان الموضوع قد تناول الخطا الطبي بصفة جيدة وممتعة الا انه كان سوف يكون اكثر افادة لو انكم تناولتم المادتين 1382و1383 من القانون المدني الفرنسي لانهما تعتبران الركيزة التي رجعت لها كل القونين سواء كانت العربية اوغير العربية عند سنها لقوانينها المدنية

----------

